# Liberty Movement > Grassroots Central >  The campaign HQ wild speculation thread

## ReallyNow

There have been some unconfirmed rumors that the campaign has a surprise or strategy that they will unleash when they are ready. I have no idea what that strategy is but I'm all for wild speculation. What do you all think the campaign is up to?

Edit: (Just so you won't have to read ten million pages looking for a definitive answer, this whole thread is filled with humor and some substance but it's a great thread, go ahead and read it! You'll enjoy it)

----------


## adwads

Where did you hear these rumors?  This is the first I've heard about it.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Hopefully Ron Paul will make a surprise appearance on the 16th at the Boston Tea Party.

----------


## slantedview

i don't know about this surprise, but i too am wondering what the campaign has been up to lately. i feel like i haven't seen much official stuff/communication.

----------


## angrydragon

I saw it in a thread (can't find it now) from a person that attended the recent rallies. The poster said it was something big, but couldn't tell us.

----------


## ReallyNow

> Where did you hear these rumors?  This is the first I've heard about it.


It was one of those threads talking about Iowa. One of the posters was from Iowa and made a veiled reference to it. I know that's extremely vague but I can't remember what thread it was in. I think it was a thread about the HQ not doing much. I'll try to find it.

----------


## atilla

they have secretly bought all of mitt romneys paid supporters and will use them to overwhelm the iowa caucuses.

----------


## Paul.Bearer.of.Injustice

> Hopefully Ron Paul will make a surprise appearance on the 16th at the Boston Tea Party.


Agreed.

I think this is the best bet.

----------


## fedup100

Maybe he will be straddle the Blimp whipping it with his cowboy hat!!

----------


## anotherone

People like to feel important and post rumors, to make it seem like they have insider status.

----------


## theseus51

For some reason, my first instinct was to remember the Simpsons Halloween Special when the aliens Kang and Kodos took over the bodies of the Presidential candidates Bob Dole and Bill Clinton.  Then at the end, they ripped off their "human body" to reveal their true selves.

----------


## louisiana4liberty

Ron Paul shows up in Boston aboard the Ron Paul blimp.  He then proceeds to throw environmentally-friendly mini Bernanke fish food dolls over the side of a US trading vessel.  

OK, enough dreaming for now.

----------


## quickmike

No, its much bigger than any of you guys can even dream. Trust me. This is HUGE!!!

----------


## trey4sports

> No, its much bigger than any of you guys can even dream. Trust me. This is HUGE!!!


any timetable for this "huge" surpirse that will shock and awe us?

----------


## Paul.Bearer.of.Injustice

Guest referee at WrestleMania?

----------


## RPinSEAZ

> No, its much bigger than any of you guys can even dream. Trust me. This is HUGE!!!


Ron Paul resurrects Godzilla and wipes out Rudy's base of operations!

----------


## derdy

> Hopefully Ron Paul will make a surprise appearance on the 16th at the Boston Tea Party.


I thought he was showing up for sure?

----------


## dante

If you watched the video of the IA chairman talking you know they have an enormous IA blitz planned for the nine days leading up to the caucuses there.  I would think that with the amount of money we have raised them plus what's coming on the 16th and how frugal they have been to date you can easily assume they have laid in place a massive media, print, radio, direct mail, telephone blitz through the super tuesday states... 
The only two who can compete with this are Gooliania and Romney and they take each other's votes away.

----------


## quickmike

Hes gonna taze Huckabee !!!

----------


## BeFranklin

> they have secretly bought all of mitt romneys paid supporters and will use them to overwhelm the iowa caucuses.


Thats what we should do to Rudy's buses to NH, infiltrate it with NY supporters, and thank him for the ride up latter 

(If you do this, don't say anything until after you get back)

----------


## Jimmy

The campaign drops the hammer and starts running hardcore ads in NH, Iowa and South Carolina by the hundreds of thousands.....The media falls in love with Ron Paul, megaphone in hand, aboard the Blimp ....all this make the grassroots ralley together like never before......... .....everything comes together for the big win.

----------


## nevildev

don't taze me bro!

----------


## quickmike

> Thats what we should do to Rudy's buses to NH, infiltrate it with NY supporters, and thank him for the ride up latter 
> 
> (If you do this, don't say anything until after you get back)


I had the same thought yesterday. 

I guess Ron Paul supporters really do think alike.

----------


## Lord Xar

I think it is just 'talk' as this is the normal M.O. when we are so confused and baffled by the inaction of HQ, that we we can only assume that such a lax operation must be attributed to some grand scheme in the works.

----------


## Goldwater Conservative

Wait, are you suggesting there's a "secret plan" in the works? Did Paul hire Roger Stone or something?

----------


## Bergie Bergeron

> Guest referee at WrestleMania?


Royal Rumble might be better to have an impact on Feb. 5th

----------


## Voice

Carol to christian the blimp!

----------


## schmeisser

I've been giving some thought to the unseen and perhaps unintended strategy by the campaign. We've seen how the media attention really is moving the polls whenever they concentrate on a candidate (i.e. Huckabee). This tells us that the support is not strong for any of the chosen ones. Assuming this is correct, what would the correct move be?

To be the last one to get big attention prior to the primaries.

To that end, we have the TeaParty, we have a blimp, the campaign may have set up many of the interviews that MSM has been begging for after the 17th, and perhaps even told some big endorsements to hold off until they are asked to pull the trigger in proper sequence.

I think (hope) we will see event after event after event come the 16th and beyond. If we can dominate MSM in the few weeks before Iowa and NH, it could really make a huge difference and allow us to sweep into victory. I think for this to have the best chance, we need to hit 10% in the polls before the 16th.

Here's hoping!

----------


## Paul.Bearer.of.Injustice

Mccain vs. Paul in a Hell-In-A-Cell match

----------


## Dave Wood

I firmly believe that the main campaign will simply not allow itself to be out done by us AMATEURS

They are looking ahead and are also trying to build (quickly) a 50 state +territories campaign.

This is going to get really fun really quick 

WE WILL, WE WILL, ROCK YOU!

----------


## lynnf

> There have been some unconfirmed rumors that the campaign has a surprise or strategy that they will unleash when they are ready. I have no idea what that strategy is but I'm all for wild speculation. What do you all think the campaign is up to?



here's my stab: an anonymous billionare has volunteered to bankroll the Ron Paul campaign to whatever it takes to get him elected.  Romney, Giuliani, eat your hearts out!

lynn

----------


## honkywill



----------


## Paul.Bearer.of.Injustice

An endorsement from Kucinich

----------


## IHaveaDream

Maybe he's going to announce a huge endorsement?

----------


## skinzterpswizfan

> If you watched the video of the IA chairman talking you know they have an enormous IA blitz planned for the nine days leading up to the caucuses there.  I would think that with the amount of money we have raised them plus what's coming on the 16th and how frugal they have been to date you can easily assume they have laid in place a massive media, print, radio, direct mail, telephone blitz through the super tuesday states... 
> The only two who can compete with this are Gooliania and Romney and they take each other's votes away.


That would be amazing, they need something big like that planned.  Just absolutely flood every source of media in those states.  We know they have the money.

----------


## ksuguy

Ron has Osama Bin Laden tied up in the campaign HQ basement and he is going to take credit for capturing him during the next debate.

----------


## Benaiah

I hope that the campaign is up to something......  cuz they seem to have dropped off the face of the Earth.

----------


## quickmike

> Ron has Osama Bin Laden tied up in the campaign HQ basement and he is going to take credit for capturing him during the next debate.


Oh, now that would be AWESOME!

Drag him out on the stage on a leash like it was a dog show or something.

----------


## davidhperry

I think Ron Paul is going to announce that he's actually Buckethead.  That would be pretty cool.  I was wondering why Buckethead hadn't been touring much lately.  Now I know why.

----------


## austin356

They better be up to something cause they have fallen off the face of the earth.

----------


## skinzterpswizfan

lol, I think we could pretty much guarantee the election if we captured Osama Bin Laden.  Maybe that's what the grassroots should be focusing on?

----------


## Real_CaGeD

Ross Perot VP.

----------


## Jimmy

This thread needed a poll...Is the offical campaign going to do something BIG in the next few weeks...Yes or NO.

----------


## starless

I'm betting it's a VP pick.

----------


## szczebrzeszyn

> lol, I think we could pretty much guarantee the election if we captured Osama Bin Laden.  Maybe that's what the grassroots should be focusing on?


Hasn't Spurlock already found him?

----------


## winston_blade

Is there something seriously going on with HQ?  Is it something big?  No joking responses please, I don't want to get my hopes up.

----------


## Ann Kobialka

They will announce they have scheduled Ron on Alex Jones 2 days in a row .
Thats HUGE for those amatuers  Ann

----------


## davidhperry

> Ross Perot VP.


We was born a 1930, a bit old for a VP.  

Interestingly enough, Ron Paul does have Ed Rollins as a consultant.  Ed was Reagan's campaign manager in 1984 and also worked for the Ross Perot campaign.

----------


## hawkeyenick

> There have been some unconfirmed rumors that the campaign has a surprise or strategy that they will unleash when they are ready. I have no idea what that strategy is but I'm all for wild speculation. What do you all think the campaign is up to?


They revealed it to us here in Iowa, it's very risky, but is probably the best bet.

----------


## justinc.1089

> I think Ron Paul is going to announce that he's actually Buckethead.  That would be pretty cool.  I was wondering why Buckethead hadn't been touring much lately.  Now I know why.


Slash is way better than buckethead, his name sounds like chicken and his music sounds like chicken too!

Maybe thats the plan! 


Ron Paul will take victory with the power of rock by having Slash behind him!

Chuck Norris can't even stand against the power of rock!


Ok seriously I hope its some kind of massive media attention.

----------


## voytechs

> they have secretly bought all of mitt romneys paid supporters and will use them to overwhelm the iowa caucuses.


Now that would be a good move ladies!!!

----------


## walt

> There have been some unconfirmed rumors that the campaign has a surprise or strategy that they will unleash when they are ready. I have no idea what that strategy is but I'm all for wild speculation. What do you all think the campaign is up to?


Unconfirmed rumors that they have a strategy, great! That would be nice. 

Why are you posting this until whatever it is is confirmed?

----------


## maxmerkel

> They revealed it to us here in Iowa, it's very risky, but is probably the best bet.


then please keep your filthy mouth shut 

i'll still try to pm you, though

----------


## hawkeyenick

> Unconfirmed rumors that they have a strategy, great! That would be nice. 
> 
> Why are you posting this until whatever it is is confirmed?


I can confirm it, they told it to us in person here in Iowa.

It's pure genius.  I can't reveal too much, but most of the money that's unspent will get right after NH.

----------


## mopar.bo

I don't know...terms like "veiled", "secret" and "surprise" just don't fit with a man like Ron Paul. I'd bet it's a bunch of nothing.

----------


## hawkeyenick

> Unconfirmed rumors that they have a strategy, great! That would be nice. 
> 
> Why are you posting this until whatever it is is confirmed?


I can confirm it, they told it to us in person here in Iowa.

It's pure genius.  I can't reveal too much, but most of the money that's unspent will get right after NH.

They don't want what happened to Buchannan to happen to Paul...figure it out from there.

----------


## Alabama Supporter

The competition doesn't need to know about this. Especially the McCain - Paul cage match fools!

----------


## justinc.1089

Wait they aren't doing what I'm thinking they might be doing are they?

They aren't going to spend like almost all of their money in Iowa and New Hampshire are they?

Because if they do thats stupid when Paul will probably win NH regardless and since thats our only real advantage over Huckabee, having money to run a campaign nationwide...

Please tell me thats not what they're doing.

----------


## coffeewithchess

The next strategy the campaign learns will be to use the telephones to contact that media...THAT WILL BE HUGE!  Can you imagine?  Ron Paul getting on shows like Glenn Beck and Chris Matthews, people that actually invited him!  This will be AMAZING!  I knew the campaign was getting paid for something...I guess we will have to wait and see!
South Carolina is going to be massive!  They don't want what happened to Buchanan to happen to Paul...that would be losing South Carolina!

----------


## ronpaulyourmom

> I can confirm it, they told it to us in person here in Iowa.
> 
> It's pure genius.  I can't reveal too much, but most of the money that's unspent will get right after NH.
> 
> They don't want what happened to Buchannan to happen to Paul...figure it out from there.


I'm so pathetic, so pathetic that your little ray of hope just made me tack on an extra $100 to my 16th donation.

----------


## Alabama Supporter

loose lips sink ships fellas. This is way too important to be leaked on an internet board folks.

----------


## hawkeyenick

I'll talk about the plan to leonard and trevor, but that's it

----------


## Delaware

Don't reveal anything else. As much as i want to know, its best to keep the lurkers in the dark.

----------


## maxmerkel

> I'll talk about the plan to leonard and trevor, but that's it


good to hear that !!!! !!!!!

for one second i thought you would do something very naughty ...

----------


## hawkeyenick

> good to hear that !!!! !!!!!
> 
> for one second i thought you would do something very naughty ...


It's kinda funny because they didn't say to keep it under wraps, and I'm sure even if I revealed it, it wouldn't be able to help the other camps

----------


## murrayrothbard

When does the super-duper-top-secret-uber-strategery go into effect?

----------


## slantedview

> I can confirm it, they told it to us in person here in Iowa.
> 
> It's pure genius.  I can't reveal too much, but most of the money that's unspent will get right after NH.


i'm glad you think it's genius. will it benefit iowa or just new hampshire?

are they counting on the 16th giving them a boost for their plan?

----------


## kill the banks

> I can confirm it, they told it to us in person here in Iowa.
> 
> It's pure genius.  I can't reveal too much, but most of the money that's unspent will get right after NH.
> 
> They don't want what happened to Buchannan to happen to Paul...figure it out from there.


i just love hearing that ... my creative juices are waiting lol ... there has been a lot of genius already by grassroots and congrats to all ... i hope we organize to watch the votes as well and do exit polls 

blimp the banks

----------


## slantedview

> It's kinda funny because they didn't say to keep it under wraps, and I'm sure even if I revealed it, it wouldn't be able to help the other camps


i would keep it under wraps though.

----------


## Ron Paul Fan

I know the strategy and I will unveil it when the time is right.  The time is currently not right, and if this information gets in the hands of the enemy it will be the end of us all.  We must stick together if this strategy is to work!  It's brilliant, bravo, bravissimo, Go Ron Paul!

----------


## ReallyNow

> I'll talk about the plan to leonard and trevor, but that's it


No need for that. It was truly a speculative post for people to put their guesses in. We don't want the verified truth, let's keep that a secret!

----------


## maxmerkel

> i'm glad you think it's genius. will it benefit iowa or just new hampshire?
> 
> are they counting on the 16th giving them a boost for their plan?



i'm sure they are buying up lot's of ammo and stuff. this would help NH as well

----------


## justinc.1089

Hmm I'm going to check my email to make sure I don't have an email about some secret plan lol.....

(Secret plans, I feel like an illumnati skull mason neo-con media mogul 9/11truther cia wire tapping person or something lol....)

I'm a little disapointed if this has to do with SC though because that just means they're actually going to do something here other than piss people off calling them nonstop or sending them a nice flier once a week or so. Or in other words, actually give some attention to the state that EVERY republican has won that won anything else.

----------


## Real_CaGeD

Yay Ross Perot is gonna be VP!

hehe.

----------


## tsetsefly

> They revealed it to us here in Iowa, it's very risky, but is probably the best bet.


lol, thanks for teasing us... when will this be announced or when will the plan be rolled out?
And I dont like the sound of an actino being described risky, Paul is steadily going up in the polls, we dont need something that risky...

----------


## kill the banks

> I know the strategy and I will unveil it when the time is right.  The time is currently not right, and if this information gets in the hands of the enemy it will be the end of us all.  We must stick together if this strategy is to work!  It's brilliant, bravo, bravissimo, Go Ron Paul!


put the tread in hot topics or delete then 


kill the banks

----------


## slantedview

Ok, here's my guess, just a guess!

The "plan" will involve some carefully timed key endorsements

----------


## TruePatriot44

I overheard a little of the plan and how it involved a parade of llamas miles long navigating the streets of Des Moines.

----------


## hawkeyenick

> lol, thanks for teasing us... when will this be announced or when will the plan be rolled out?
> And I dont like the sound of an actino being described risky, Paul is steadily going up in the polls, we dont need something that risky...


Trust me, it's strategic, and against the grain...but it's exactly what we need


They are going to play the MSM like a fiddle, you guys are going to love it

----------


## justinc.1089

I don't have an email about a secret plan. 

Please someone say its not spending almost all of the money in New Hampshire and/or Iowa.

If it is, I'm going to be furious and be mad I ever donated anything to the actual campaign, and be very upset that they would take that big of a risk, AND just give up our only advantage over Huckabee which is having enough money to run a nationwide campaign.

----------


## rfbz

if it really would hurt us if it got out as a few of you have said, we should just stop talking about it altogether, because if the speculation continues, it WILL come out.

----------


## skinzterpswizfan

> Trust me, it's strategic, and against the grain...but it's exactly what we need
> 
> 
> They are going to play the MSM like a fiddle, you guys are going to love it


You're killing us all, lol.  It's almost better having no idea anything will/could happen.

----------


## aspiringconstitutionalist

> Maybe he will be straddle the Blimp whipping it with his cowboy hat!!


LOL!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Real_CaGeD

Del33tzorZ!!!

----------


## justinc.1089

Please someone say its not spending almost all of the money in New Hampshire and/or Iowa.....

Please.....

----------


## hawkeyenick

> Please someone say its not spending almost all of the money in New Hampshire and/or Iowa.....
> 
> Please.....


Not even close

----------


## Ron Paul Fan

The strategy WILL work!  If you can't trust Ron Paul to run the campaign, then you can't trust him to run the country.  I trust him!

----------


## FluffyUnbound

I have to admit threads like this make me nervous.

This is how people act at sites for lost causes.

You'd think we were talking about how a producer has a secret plan to save the show "Enterprise" or something.

"Big news coming, can't tell you what it is" is internet-speak for "this TV show / internet stock / political candidate / consumer product is dead and ain't coming back."

----------


## Eroberer

I think I may know what it is just by the clues from your posts. I will not say what I think it is just in case I am somehow correct.

----------


## curtisag

Ron Paul should light 1 million dollars on fire and scream "YAAAAAAARH!!!" like Howard Dean as a protest against fiat currency and the federal reserve .

LOL, just kidding, but it's an amusing thought none the less.

----------


## justinc.1089

> Not even close


YES!!!!!!

You guys were scaring me for a minute not answering that question!

----------


## Real_CaGeD

Del33tZoRz!!!!!

----------


## tsetsefly

> I can confirm it, they told it to us in person here in Iowa.
> 
> It's pure genius.  I can't reveal too much, but most of the money that's unspent will get right after NH.
> 
> They don't want what happened to Buchannan to happen to Paul...figure it out from there.


this is great, because it means the campaign really thinks it has a very good shot of winning if not placing top 2 in NH....

----------


## honkywill

> If it is, I'm going to be furious and be mad I ever donated anything to the actual campaign, and be very upset that they would take that big of a risk, AND just give up our only advantage over Huckabee which is having enough money to run a nationwide campaign.


Our only advantage?

----------


## aspiringconstitutionalist

> Yay Ross Perot is gonna be VP!
> 
> hehe.


Ross Perot can't be Ron Paul's VP... they're both inhabitants of Texas (see 12th Amendment)

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

It's the Supporters and the non Campaign people that have been doing most of the work around the country!

Taking the current temperature in the critical first states, the contacts that I know and correspond with, are saying, WHAT IS THIS CAMPAIGN STAFF DOING?

MILLIONS of DOLLARS IN THE BANK, MORE TO COME and there's this lethargic campaign staff seems to be stuck in Neutral, maybe first gear.


Com'on CAMPAIGN STAFF, get the lead out and start venturing around the country!

This is campaign is currently being run like a FEDERAL Department! lol

PEACE,

WOOD

----------


## justinc.1089

> Our only advantage?


Well our biggest advantage.

----------


## Real_CaGeD

> Ross Perot can't be Ron Paul's VP... they're both inhabitants of Texas (see 12th Amendment)

----------


## bbachtung

I'm guessing that Mark Sanford (Republican governor of South Carolina and former House colleague of RP) will announce his endorsement of RP / acceptance of the VP slot on the eve of the SC primary IF RP places well in Iowa and NH.

----------


## adwads

Ron Paul visiting the troops in Iraq?

----------


## james1844

Does this have anything to do with Ron running as a fusion candiate for several of the minor parties?  - Thats not a bad idea, but we'd need more than that to win.

----------


## justinc.1089

> It's the Supporters and the non Campaign people that have been doing most of the work around the country!
> 
> Taking the current temperature in the critical first states, the contacts that I know and correspond with, are saying, WHAT IS THIS CAMPAIGN STAFF DOING?
> 
> MILLIONS of DOLLARS IN THE BANK, MORE TO COME and there's this lethargic campaign staff seems to be stuck in Neutral, maybe first gear.
> 
> 
> Com'on CAMPAIGN STAFF, get the lead out and start venturing around the country!
> 
> ...



I agree. Paul's campaign officially in SC is a flier in the mail once a week at best, nice fliers though that are better than the 1 flier Romney sent out lol, and people getting really pissed off at automated phone calls. And that is if people are some of the people getting that stuff. If they aren't getting that stuff well Paul has no official campaigning reaching them.

Its making the grassroots here feel kind of discouraged because we feel like we have such an uphill battle here against everything you know, pro-war people, the media, the SC republican party, romney's people here, and no help from the official campaign. Or at least thats how I feel sometimes, like we're the only campaign here.

I wouldn't mind if this wasn't such an important state though, then I would understand, but this state is not being treated like its important by the official campaign. They have the money to air television ads here and they aren't doing it, and until a few weeks ago Paul wasn't even showing up here hardly.

----------


## dspectre

Admin, Kill this thread!  

We can't afford this.  I would rather RP win and me not know then lose and know the strategy.   We can't afford this.

Kill this thread!

----------


## Eroberer

Here is my speculation:

Ron Paul will announce that Governor Sanford will be his VP.  Apart from getting the votes in South Carolina, he will shake off the question about whether or not he will run as an independent or third party after the nomination.  The shock of choosing a VP before the primaries, the donations on the 16th, and the blimp will give him so much media attention that even people in remote African villages would know the name Ron Paul.

If this is correct, delete this.

----------


## james1844

Here is more unhelpful speculation: Buchannon as VP?

----------


## Alabama Supporter

> Ron Paul should light 1 million dollars on fire and scream "YAAAAAAARH!!!" like Howard Dean as a protest against fiat currency and the federal reserve .
> 
> LOL, just kidding, but it's an amusing thought none the less.


 Dude that cracked me up good!

----------


## justinc.1089

> Does this have anything to do with Ron running as a fusion candiate for several of the minor parties?  - Thats not a bad idea, but we'd need more than that to win.


That's legal? Anyway I don't see how that would help because Paul will get like 90% of those votes anyway I would think.

----------


## Aballistar

"And then I'm gonna kick in the door to the Oval Office, and I'm gonna chop that mo'f*&@!n desk in half... BYAAAAAHH!!!!"

----------


## adwads

Donating all the campaign funds for wounded Iraqi veterans?

----------


## ronpaulyourmom

$10,000,000 on RED.

SPIN !!

----------


## fedup100

Rumor has it Texas isn't really a state( Republic of Texas), don't tell Fox news!

----------


## justinc.1089

I doubt our governor would accept being vp to Paul. Its possible, but not likely in my opinion because while he's a good governor, I don't think he wants to get the republican party mad at him either.

----------


## winston_blade

Is there a certain date that this thing is going to happen?  I need to know how long I will be going without sleep.

----------


## 280Z28

The other candidates decide to withdraw and endorse him!!

----------


## risiusj

The campaign will put all the money raised on the 16th on a boxing match.

Ron Paul vs Floyd Mayweather Jr.

The odds will be 100,000:1 for Ron Paul to win, but he will, no doubt.
Since we'll raise $10,000,000 on the Tea Party, that makes $1 trillion in campaign funds.

----------


## Joey Wahoo

> Here is my speculation:
> 
> Ron Paul will announce that Governor Sanford will be his VP.  Apart from getting the votes in South Carolina, he will shake off the question about whether or not he will run as an independent or third party after the nomination.  The shock of choosing a VP before the primaries, the donations on the 16th, and the blimp will give him so much media attention that even people in remote African villages would know the name Ron Paul.
> 
> If this is correct, delete this.


If Sanford is ready to get on board, then they'd do this RIGHT NOW.  We need every day of him campainging for us in SC that we can get.

Logically whatever was revealed to Nick and the others in Iowa can't be this specific.  Its something strategic.  It bugs me that the Iowans know, and weren't told to keep it secret, yet the rest of us soldiers out here don't get to know.

whatever....

----------


## bgoldwater

There better not being skipping on the early primaries and adopt the rudy strategy of only focusing on the super Tuesday states.

----------


## justinc.1089

I'm fairly sure Sanford would be supporting Romney anyway since most of the SC republicans are supporting him.

----------


## Seanmc30

Could be anyhting:

-Huge endorsement...Nancy Regan, Ron Regan, Colin Powell, all of the pundits who claim to be "Libertarian", ummmm a big celebrity perhaps???
-Massive finance boost from Wall streeters who support backed currency.
-They found a flaw in the polls and realized they are going to conquer the primaries and the general election
-Ron Paul will base jump out of the blimp.
-They may be projecting a Dec. 16th bigger than any of us have imagined as of yet.

and I'm spent

----------


## 280Z28

If I had to pick one piece of info to know, it'd be when we'll see this:

before the 16th
16th-25th
25th-31st
1st-8th

----------


## adwads

Ron Paul announcing that Jesus has endorsed him?

----------


## Alabama Supporter

AHHHHH, gotta love disinformation campaigns!!!

----------


## justinc.1089

> There better not being skipping on the early primaries and adopt the rudy strategy of only focusing on the super Tuesday states.


I agree. The way this is being described as risky makes me nervous, because it sounds like some strange strategy that could very easily end the chances of winning the nomination, like going with Rudy's strategy, focusing on certain states, or something like that.

I'm hoping they just came up with a plan to maxmize coordinated media attention.

----------


## bgoldwater

> Ron Paul announcing that Jesus has endorsed him?


I can imagine the look in Huckabee's face.

----------


## BLS

> The campaign will put all the money raised on the 16th on a boxing match.
> 
> Ron Paul vs Floyd Mayweather Jr.
> 
> The odds will be 100,000:1 for Ron Paul to win, but he will, no doubt.
> Since we'll raise $10,000,000 on the Tea Party, that makes $1 trillion in campaign funds.

----------


## JoshLowry

speculation is a waste of time, go hang up a banner or twenty

----------


## aspiringconstitutionalist

Are they going to rely mainly on the unofficial grassroots to place in IA and win in NH and then blitz SC, FL, and the 2/5 states with a buttload of money to avoid putting all our eggs in one basket (NH) a la Buchanan 1996 and being broke after NH?

----------


## curtisag

> Are they going to rely mainly on the unofficial grassroots to place in IA and win in NH and then blitz SC, FL, and the 2/5 states with a buttload of money to avoid putting all our eggs in one basket (NH) a la Buchanan 1996 and being broke after NH?


To me, this is just logical and completely expected by most people.  It's not much of a surprise, nor is it very risky.  So, I doubt this is it.

----------


## 280Z28

Moles inside the MSM coordinating an unannounced broadcast ala V :lol:

----------


## literatim

> We was born a 1930, a bit old for a VP.  
> 
> Interestingly enough, Ron Paul does have Ed Rollins as a consultant.  Ed was Reagan's campaign manager in 1984 and also worked for the Ross Perot campaign.


Ronald Reagan as VP.

----------


## maxmerkel

maybe he's bought an ad-slot during superbowl ?

or he intends to bribe diebold ?

----------


## Chrispy

I'm sure Ron Paul has something up his sleeve. After all this is the guy that practically invented the over the top swift boat campaining with his own congressional run. http://www.npr.org/templates/story/s...oryId=15016924

----------


## skinzterpswizfan

> Ronald Reagan as VP.


"Surprise motha*******, you thought I was dead!"

----------


## tsetsefly

> I'm guessing that Mark Sanford (Republican governor of South Carolina and former House colleague of RP) will announce his endorsement of RP / acceptance of the VP slot on the eve of the SC primary IF RP places well in Iowa and NH.


that woudl be my guess as well...

----------


## aspiringconstitutionalist

> maybe he's bought an ad-slot during superbowl ?
> 
> or he intends to bribe diebold ?


$#@!, after the 16th, he can BUY Diebold!

----------


## Arek

I think the campaign saw the plan the one poster had for an elephant and plan on getting an army of Elephants to march through every primary on February 5th. The elephants all will have their vote Ron Paul he has our endorsement banners. No one can turn down an elephant and besides he shows he represents the GOP by expressing his gratitude for Elephants. It's win win.

----------


## maxmerkel

wow, here's how Dr. Paul ran his first camaign :




> On the morning of the runoff election, Gammage got an early dose of a tactic that, 30 years later, would become known as "swift boating." Gammage says he was jolted out of bed by a radio ad from the Paul campaign that featured a blood-curdling scream.
>                          "The next thing I heard was this sweet girl's little voice saying, 'I hope my daddy and mommy don't vote for Bob Gammage, 'cause he wants to turn the rapists and murders loose to attack us in our beds. I hope my mommy and daddy vote for Ron Paul. He wants to put them in jail where they belong,'" Gammage recalls with a laugh.

----------


## starless

Paul/Zombie Reagan 08!!

----------


## justinc.1089

I would be shocked if Sanford has decided to endorse Paul or be Paul's VP. I seriously doubt he has.

----------


## brandon

I think it is quite obvious, and i'm surprised you guys havn't figured it out yet

This is the plan

----------


## Alabama Supporter

Does it involve an aircraft carrier and a big banner on it? Maybe the banner would read "Mission Accomplished".

----------


## walt

> Does it involve an aircraft carrier and a big banner on it? Maybe the banner would read "Mission Accomplished".


I love this thread

----------


## curtisag

Maybe he will light 1 million dollars on fire as a protest against against the federal reserve's fiat currency.

----------


## justinc.1089

I'm telling you guys Slash has endorsed Ron Paul and accepted a VP position so that we now have the unrestrained pure divine power of rock in the revolution!

The Ron Paul r[evol]ution meets the power of rock!

Not even Huckabee's Chuck Norris can stop that! And Chuck's not even a texas ranger anymore since he didn't endorse Paul anyway, so he's not that strong anymore.

----------


## aspiringconstitutionalist

Ron Paul will announce an endorsement from Mike Huckabee!

----------


## james1844

The GOP will announce its surrender to the Paul campaign.

----------


## freestyl24

He's gonna parachute into the Superbowl during the half time show, rip his shirt and show us all a nipple.

----------


## dante

> wow, here's how Dr. Paul ran his first camaign :
> 
> On the morning of the runoff election, Gammage got an early dose of a tactic that, 30 years later, would become known as "swift boating." Gammage says he was jolted out of bed by a radio ad from the Paul campaign that featured a blood-curdling scream.
> "The next thing I heard was this sweet girl's little voice saying, 'I hope my daddy and mommy don't vote for Bob Gammage, 'cause he wants to turn the rapists and murders loose to attack us in our beds. I hope my mommy and daddy vote for Ron Paul. He wants to put them in jail where they belong,'" Gammage recalls with a laugh.


Merely replace Bob Gammage with Mike Huckabee and this ad is quite appropriate for this election too

----------


## maxmerkel

*on a german mercenary board i read that the Paul Campaign is hiring big teams of head hunters and mercenaries, apparently they already deployed some to afghanistan and pakistan ! i wonder what they are up to ??*

----------


## voisine

> I'm fairly sure Sanford would be supporting Romney anyway since most of the SC republicans are supporting him.


No way, Sanford is a total Paul fan from their time together in congress. He caught the liberty bug and started voting with RP against the whole rest of the congress. Being governor of SC, this would be a brilliant strategy. I suggested Sanford would be an ideal VP on dailypaul some months back. Plus it would be great for RP's personal security, having a VP waiting to take over the presidency that's just as big a libertarian as he is.

----------


## RPinSEAZ

> *i read on a german mercenary board that the Paul Campaign is hiring whole teams of head hunters and mercenaries, apparently they already deployed some to afghanistan and pakistan ! i wonder what they are up to ??*


haha.  If the $50Mil reward from the government doesn't get people to take out bin Laden, nothing will.

----------


## curtisag

What if Rudy's children endorsed Ron Paul, LOL?  You know... since they love their dad so much.

----------


## RPsupporterAtHeart

I think with all the "free money" they have been given by the impressive grassroots support they are able to concentrate it on some major things.

A mass media blitz.  New Years Eve advertisement. Prime time television adds or perhaps a prime time special of his own. Massive countrywide mail-out plan combined with country wide radio spots.  Superbowl advertisement. Large scale endorsements from major celebrity and political players. Joint Christmas special with endorsements from Pauly Shore, Hugo Chavez and Santa Clause.

----------


## greves

Wow well without reading all 15 pages of stuff in here, all I can say is that I have heard from one reliable source (someone who works the Mises Institute and is friends with people who get calls from Ron Paul personally, recently met up with the Ron Paul Riders as they passed through Mises, etc), that something big is happening.  I don't know if I posted that rumor on these forums when I first heard it a month ago or so, but probably.  I was asked not to give details though... it doesn't matter.  We're already winning on every front and already over the top, but what's going to be unleashed in the near future will just catapult us to the moon! :-D

----------


## justinc.1089

I have no doubt Sanford likes Paul, in fact probably quite a lot, but unlike Paul Sanford has party loyalty, and it would shock me to see him do something to piss off the republicans like say be VP for Paul... but its possible and I hope it happens, and that Sanford shows how awesome he is and sticks it to the rest of the SC republicans here supporting Romney.

The man did afterall carry a couple of pigs into congress to give them a visual about cutting out the fat lol....

And did Paul seriously hire people to look for Bin Laden? Or is that a joke?

----------


## Mark Rushmore

> *on a german mercenary board i read that the Paul Campaign is hiring big teams of head hunters and mercenaries, apparently they already deployed some to afghanistan and pakistan ! i wonder what they are up to ??*


He'd be harder to ignore if he strolled into the House swinging Osama's severed head; slapping it down on the Speaker's Podium.

----------


## dante

> No way, Sanford is a total Paul fan from their time together in congress. He caught the liberty bug and started voting with RP against the whole rest of the congress. Being governor of SC, this would be a brilliant strategy. I suggested Sanford would be an ideal VP on dailypaul some months back.


Other thing about Sanford is if I recall correctly he has already stated he is not running again for Governor as he always self imposes term limits on himself.  As such he has no reason to worry about angering the establishment with a RP endorsement in exchange for a VP slot.

----------


## boondoggle

> Wow well without reading all 15 pages of stuff in here, all I can say is that I have heard from one reliable source (someone who works the Mises Institute and is friends with people who get calls from Ron Paul personally, recently met up with the Ron Paul Riders as they passed through Mises, etc), that something big is happening.  I don't know if I posted that rumor on these forums when I first heard it a month ago or so, but probably.  I was asked not to give details though... it doesn't matter.  We're already winning on every front and already over the top, but what's going to be unleashed in the near future will just catapult us to the moon! :-D


Yum, I hope that's truth.

----------


## Ron Paul Fan

You must trust Ron Paul that this strategy will work!  There's something going on in this country and it's BIG!  IT'S REALLY BIG!  It's up to you to spread this message!  There's a REVOLUTION going on, and I'm just lucky to be a party of it!  Mark Sanford better endorse Ron Paul or he's a sell out and a disgrace to the Republican Party!

----------


## justinc.1089

Sanford can't run for governor here again anyway. And like I said I will be shocked if he gets on board with Paul.

----------


## MadViking10

Maybe hes gonna take all the money.  Buy a small country and invite us to move to the brand new Ron Paul Nation. Make the Constitution the ONLY laws.  Our money will be backed by gold and silver. We will stay out of other countries business but trade and talk to them all.  We will immediately hold transperent elections and the media will consist of one news channel that will give equal time to our true three party system 

I'm just kidding, SERIOUSLY !

----------


## justinc.1089

> Maybe hes gonna take all the money.  Buy a small country and invite us to move to the brand new Ron Paul Nation. Make the Constitution the ONLY laws.  Our money will be backed by gold and silver. We will stay out of other countries business but trade and talk to them all.  We will immediately hold transperent elections and the media will consist of one news channel that will give equal time to our true three party system 
> 
> I'm just kidding, SERIOUSLY !


No way a 3 party system? Why not like a 30 party system lol?!

----------


## Hook

Sounds like a lot of BS to me.  Don't worry about HQ, they can never be as effective as the grassroots.  Let's get some more people converted!

----------


## yongrel



----------


## justinc.1089

> Sounds like a lot of BS to me.  Don't worry about HQ, they can never be as effective as the grassroots.  Let's get some more people converted!


Yeah same here. I think this is a rumor, and if its not its not as big of a deal as it seems to be. Its certainly not going to be better than the 16th fundraising.

----------


## Ronin

Everyone else has so let me throw these out there

- Greenspan endorsement 
- Major military endorsement (Powell, etc)
- H-dub??

and my favorite

- Announce to the GOP he will endorse a Democrat unless they give him the nomination

----------


## MadViking10

Maybe he bought a Tank? A Sub?  or...

He could have stayed at a Holiday Inn Express last night?

----------


## justinc.1089

Maybe he has decided to tell the National Convention that if they don't nominate him he will run third party which will guarantee the Republicans losing whether he wins or not?

I mean if I was in his spot I would do that anyway no matter what to try to secure the nomination.

----------


## curtisag

> Maybe he has decided to tell the National Convention that if they don't nominate him he will run third party which will guarantee the Republicans losing whether he wins or not?
> 
> I mean if I was in his spot I would do that anyway no matter what to try to secure the nomination.


I agree, we must take no prisoners in our fight against the establishment in the party.  We must strike fear into their hearts of 8 years of Hillary.  If a threat like this is necessary to retake this country and restore liberty, so be it.

----------


## justinc.1089

Well you know if they had a way to have that kind of leverage they would do it too so its fair game.

----------


## brandon

> Maybe he bought a Tank? A Sub?  or...
> ?



It is a tank. Did you see my post on the bottom of page 14?

----------


## Keith

He is going to open a time capsule and reveal an endorsement from Thomas Jefferson.

----------


## justinc.1089

No its neither a tank nor a sub. The grassroots here is so ingenious we invented something new, a subtank! Its a thing that goes on land like a tank, then through the water like a sub, on top of the water like a boat, on the ocean floor like an underwater tank, through dirt, and through time itself!!!!

----------


## TheRothbardian

I have also heard rumors off this site about a secret strategy that the HQ will unleash soon. I truly wonder what it is...

----------


## justinc.1089

So you don't think its just a rumor?

----------


## Jimmy

SOOOOOoo the govenor of SC is going to be catapulted onto a painted elephant marching around the superbowl at halftime while Pat Bucanian and Ron Paul are flying over in the blimp with a banner saying mission accomplished...all the while setting dollar bills on fire and throwing tea bags?  I just cannot see how the catapult is going to be very safe....for the governor or elephant.......but thats just me..

----------


## justinc.1089

> SOOOOOoo the govenor of SC is going to be catapulted onto a painted elephant marching around the superbowl at halftime while Pat Bucanian and Ron Paul are flying over in the blimp with a banner saying mission accomplished...all the while setting dollar bills on fire and throwing tea bags?  I just cannot see how the catapult is going to be very safe....for the governor or elephant.......but thats just me..


You forgot about our subtanks going through the ocean and time!

----------


## bp2519

Wow - I wish I knew what the hell was going on...

----------


## greves

Well, people seem to like denying my information without knowing anything about it, because they consider it to be a rumor.  Well, for me it is not a rumor because I know first hand.  In response to the claim that if it is true, it won't be bigger than the 16th: this surprise is geared at another audience.  That whole crowd of academic liberals, white collar silicon valley Hillary supporters, etc, they may not like Ron Paul but only because they haven't heard his views.  Remember, America is a pretty even 50/50 split... so far this grassroots campaign has really struggled to win over the standard suburban white collar upper-middle class liberals. What the campaign has up its sleeve is a thousand times better than sound bytes and fundraising numbers; it appeals to all those people out there who do look at policy, but look at it in the wrong way (and end up supporting Hillary or Obama).

----------


## maxmerkel

> SOOOOOoo the govenor of SC is going to be catapulted onto a painted elephant marching around the superbowl at halftime while Pat Bucanian and Ron Paul are flying over in the blimp with a banner saying mission accomplished...all the while setting dollar bills on fire and throwing tea bags?  I just cannot see how the catapult is going to be very safe....for the governor or elephant.......but thats just me..


ok, you won this thread

----------


## BLS

> Wow - I wish I knew what the hell was going on...


 
I think you and alot of other people are being duped here.

----------


## curtisag

> Well, people seem to like denying my information without knowing anything about it, because they consider it to be a rumor.  Well, for me it is not a rumor because I know first hand.  In response to the claim that if it is true, it won't be bigger than the 16th: this surprise is geared at another audience.  That whole crowd of academic liberals, white collar california Hillary supporters, etc, they may not like Ron Paul but only because they haven't heard his views.  Remember, America is a pretty even 50/50 split... what the campaign has up its sleeve is a thousand times better than sound bytes and fundraising numbers; it appeals to all those people out there who do look at policy, but look at it in the wrong way (and end up supporting Hillary or Obama).


How did this information come into your possession in The Netherlands?  I didn't know the official campaign had an office there .

----------


## greves

I'm from New Jersey... I'm in a post-grad study abroad.

Plus, I talk to my Mises contact regularly.

----------


## Real_CaGeD

"How did this information come into your possession in The Netherlands? I didn't know the official campaign had an office there."

Vikings to row into the Port of Charleston to slay subprime mortgage woes!

----------


## bp2519

Please tell me this is it:

http://ronpaul.meetup.com/1194/board...thread=3901581

----------


## MadViking10

> Vikings to row into the Port of Charleston to slay subprime mortgage woes!


COOL !

----------


## Real_CaGeD

> COOL !


They are HERE!

----------


## greves

> Please tell me this is it:
> 
> http://ronpaul.meetup.com/1194/board...thread=3901581


Well I hadn't heard that but that's pretty awesome!

----------


## justinc.1089

> Well, people seem to like denying my information without knowing anything about it, because they consider it to be a rumor.  Well, for me it is not a rumor because I know first hand.  In response to the claim that if it is true, it won't be bigger than the 16th: this surprise is geared at another audience.  That whole crowd of academic liberals, white collar silicon valley Hillary supporters, etc, they may not like Ron Paul but only because they haven't heard his views.  Remember, America is a pretty even 50/50 split... so far this grassroots campaign has really struggled to win over the standard suburban white collar upper-middle class liberals. What the campaign has up its sleeve is a thousand times better than sound bytes and fundraising numbers; it appeals to all those people out there who do look at policy, but look at it in the wrong way (and end up supporting Hillary or Obama).


So this is something for real and not a rumor?

And its going to be more helpful to the campaign than all the effects of dec.16th too?!?!?

If what you say is true and correct thats simply awesome!!

----------


## maxmerkel

> Well, people seem to like denying my information without knowing anything about it, because they consider it to be a rumor.  Well, for me it is not a rumor because I know first hand.  In response to the claim that if it is true, it won't be bigger than the 16th: this surprise is geared at another audience.  That whole crowd of academic liberals, white collar silicon valley Hillary supporters, etc, they may not like Ron Paul but only because they haven't heard his views.  Remember, America is a pretty even 50/50 split... so far this grassroots campaign has really struggled to win over the standard suburban white collar upper-middle class liberals. What the campaign has up its sleeve is a thousand times better than sound bytes and fundraising numbers; it appeals to all those people out there who do look at policy, but look at it in the wrong way (and end up supporting Hillary or Obama).


and how is this going to help in closed primarys ?

p.s. i'm glad that you actually made it to South Africa this time  - definitely more fun when you guys are in the race

----------


## maxmerkel

i think paul might try to catch the other candidates cold by landing a surprise victory in alaska ...

----------


## greves

> and how is this going to help in closed primarys ?
> 
> p.s. i'm glad that you actually made it to South Africa this time  - definitely more fun when you guys are in the race


It will help when people realize their mistake and change parties, and of course it will help guarantee a win in all the open primaries.

Oh, and as an American who doesn't understand any references to American sports, you can bet I don't understand any references to _international_ sports.  You are referring to some sport, right?

----------


## dante

Online voting in IA and NH would be horrible for Ron Paul as his specialty is getting out the vote.. its a lot easier for other candidates to get out their vote if they only have to get them to their computer

----------


## Dan D.

Perhaps they'll be buying all the newspaper ad space in every newspaper in the US between the 1/9 and 2/4.

----------


## Ethek

> i think paul might try to catch the other candidates cold by landing a surprise victory in alaska ...


Sp your saying Palin for VP eh? Id vote for that.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

http://www.ronpaultank.com/

----------


## musicmax

> Maybe he will be straddle the Blimp whipping it with his cowboy hat!!


... and save all our precious bodily fluids.

----------


## Ron LOL

This thread needs CliffsNotes...

----------


## musicmax

> "No army can stop an idea who's time has come"---
> 
> Ron Paul


WHOSE, not who's.

----------


## Alabama Supporter

> Well, people seem to like denying my information without knowing anything about it, because they consider it to be a rumor.  Well, for me it is not a rumor because I know first hand.  In response to the claim that if it is true, it won't be bigger than the 16th: this surprise is geared at another audience.  That whole crowd of academic liberals, white collar silicon valley Hillary supporters, etc, they may not like Ron Paul but only because they haven't heard his views.  Remember, America is a pretty even 50/50 split... so far this grassroots campaign has really struggled to win over the standard suburban white collar upper-middle class liberals. What the campaign has up its sleeve is a thousand times better than sound bytes and fundraising numbers; it appeals to all those people out there who do look at policy, but look at it in the wrong way (and end up supporting Hillary or Obama).


I bet Barry Manilow is involved.  Probably Celine Dion too.  Hillary quit using her song, so I bet she has been swooned by Dr. Paul.  I can see it now: "Near....Far....Wherever you are....Ron Paul will always be there"

----------


## winston_blade

Ron Paul is a robot and will never die.

----------


## Hook

I just found out, and it is huge. You're not gonna belive it.

----------


## NOLA

I bet you it is a primetime infomercial...ross perot style

----------


## asmartchimp

> I bet you it is a primetime infomercial...ross perot style


^^^

----------


## bgoldwater

This is probably a hoax.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> I just found out, and it is huge. You're not gonna belive it.


Primetime television infomercial?

----------


## Think12345

> Online voting in IA and NH would be horrible for Ron Paul as his specialty is getting out the vote.. its a lot easier for other candidates to get out their vote if they only have to get them to their computer


No. Anybody who has an internet connection is a Ron Paul supporter already. 

I don't like paparless voting, however.

----------


## bgoldwater

Oh yea, it better not be a superbowl commercial.

----------


## work2win

The campaign will reveal that a time-traveling Ron Paul was the main inspiration for Thomas Jefferson and James Madison who then served as inspiration for Ron Paul, thus completing the circle.  This will prove once and for all that Ron Paul is the true Champion of the Constitution.

----------


## azminuteman

No way.  Not enough time to have it tested.

Maybe an Al Gore nod of support?

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

An endorsement from George W. Bush?  An agreement to drop-out of the race and be some candidate's vice president?

----------


## MadViking10

Maybe he's gonna crash the blimp into the Federal Reserve.

----------


## Hook

> Primetime television infomercial?


Nope.  The big news is that Ron just saved a ton of money by switching to Geico!

----------


## Eroberer

> I just found out, and it is huge. You're not gonna belive it.


Don't pour water on this magnesium fire!

----------


## 280Z28

> Nope.  The big news is that Ron just saved a ton of money by switching to Geico!


No, Geico just saved a bunch of money by switching to Ron Paul!

----------


## winston_blade

> Nope.  The big news is that Ron just saved a ton of money by switching to Geico!


He always was fiscally responsible.

----------


## NOLA

> Nope.  The big news is that Ron just saved a ton of money by switching to Geico!



haha..if it is not an infomercial..he is going to launch attack ads at the "frontrunners."

----------


## Soccrmastr

Campaign is running the students in Iowa thing. Thats a BIG thing, and no doubt is very expensive. I was surprised they were doing it. I am glad our money is goign towards proven and effective ways for campaigning.

----------


## Eroberer

Don't tell me that moveon.org is going to endorse him.

----------


## musicmax

> I'm telling you guys Slash has endorsed Ron Paul


Johnny Rotten.

----------


## Sola

Why would we even have a thread talking about what HQ is planning? Why are people mentioning that they know things and will reveal more when they deem appropriate? Why allude to when things will start to happen?

How about we just trust that Ron Paul is not only the best choice to run the country, but knows how to run his own campaign, after having done fairly well in the 10 terms he's served? And let HQ do what it needs to when it needs to?

----------


## Jimmy

There going to lauch attack ads against the MSM

----------


## Dan D.

No, not all the newspaper ad space in the country for almost a month... all the newspaper ad space IN THE WORLD!!!

If anyone PM's me what (if anything) is actually going on, I'll continue to post nearly impossible yet somehow plausible and highly entertaining scenarios. 

Another one: Ron's going to produce a reality TV show: American Constitutionalist, where the younger-but-over-35 supporters demonstrate their commitment to the Constitution, and the best, in the judgement of a board consisting of Ron, Lew Rockwell, and Trevor, gets the VP spot.

----------


## ksuguy

Ron Paul is going to wake up tomorrow and realize the entire campaign was a dream, much like Bob in the final episode of Newhart.

----------


## weagle

This probably doesn't need to be said, but, if you know DO NOT TELL US.  Avoid the temptation, don't even say you know.  I have no idea what it is and I don't want to know.  If I know then our competition knows and I don't want them to know.

----------


## MadViking10

Maybe he can take the money and buy gold.  Melt it down and make a Ron Paul Mobile.  Tour the country, in the RPM with a goal of meeting each and every meetup group.  At the end, melt the car, and give us more money than we gave him.   With our extra money, we all go to Washington, to see him sworn in as the next President of the United States of America. =)

----------


## boondoggle

We have a winner for most compelling posts . . . 




> Wow well without reading all 15 pages of stuff in here, all I can say is that I have heard from one reliable source (someone who works the Mises Institute and is friends with people who get calls from Ron Paul personally, recently met up with the Ron Paul Riders as they passed through Mises, etc), that something big is happening.  I don't know if I posted that rumor on these forums when I first heard it a month ago or so, but probably.  I was asked not to give details though... it doesn't matter.  We're already winning on every front and already over the top, but what's going to be unleashed in the near future will just catapult us to the moon! :-D


And then . . . 




> Well, people seem to like denying my information without knowing anything about it, because they consider it to be a rumor.  Well, for me it is not a rumor because I know first hand.  In response to the claim that if it is true, it won't be bigger than the 16th: this surprise is geared at another audience.  That whole crowd of academic liberals, white collar silicon valley Hillary supporters, etc, they may not like Ron Paul but only because they haven't heard his views.  Remember, America is a pretty even 50/50 split... so far this grassroots campaign has really struggled to win over the standard suburban white collar upper-middle class liberals. What the campaign has up its sleeve is a thousand times better than sound bytes and fundraising numbers; it appeals to all those people out there who do look at policy, but look at it in the wrong way (and end up supporting Hillary or Obama).


. . . Someone track him/her down. Go to their home. Find out.

. . . Uh, I don't know if RP supporters will really jump to the suggestion and go to his home or not. So, to clarify, me kid, me kid. 

RP supporters would be a cool alarm clock . . .

----------


## DealzOnWheelz

Optimus Prime Comes and backs up Paul at a debate telling America that Ron Paul holds the fate of the world  and the entire human race in his hands and we must all back him in the fight against the deceptineo-cons

----------


## celticsman7

Ron Paul goes on national television, rips off his mask and reveals to the world that he is not human. He is, in fact, a machine.

----------


## maxmerkel

i'm not going to tell you what they are up to, but i can assure someone already posted it in this thread. it's one of the more "ridiculous" ideas, but if you really think about it, it might work.  read the thread again, you'll propably find it 




> This probably doesn't need to be said, but, if you know DO NOT TELL US.  Avoid the temptation, don't even say you know.  I have no idea what it is and I don't want to know.  If I know then our competition knows and I don't want them to know.

----------


## winston_blade

> i'm not going to tell you what they are up to, but i can assure someone already posted it in this thread. it's one of the more "ridiculous" ideas, but if you really think about it, it might work.  read the thread again, you'll propably find it


I knew it, they cloned Ron Paul

----------


## bp2519

whatever max, why not just tell us then

----------


## celticsman7

Those who know, can you give us a timetable for when this will take place?

----------


## maxmerkel

> whatever max, why not just tell us then


just wanted you to read the whole thread again

----------


## szczebrzeszyn

Oh great, the most informed guys are in Germany and The Netherlands.

----------


## Ivanelterrible

Ron Paul Super Bowl. No, not an add. The league will discover that it is only he who can beat the Patriots.

----------


## StrikerV

or maybe ron paul reveals his great great great great grandmother slept with thomas jefferson and literally his bloodline runs in his veins. ?

----------


## devil21

> There going to lauch attack ads against the MSM


Im tempted to think this might be it.  I don't know, just a hunch.

----------


## skinzterpswizfan

I hear they're going to buy a laser beam and hold the world hostage.

----------


## Arklatex

> Im tempted to think this might be it.  I don't know, just a hunch.

----------


## curtisag

> i'm not going to tell you what they are up to, but i can assure someone already posted it in this thread. it's one of the more "ridiculous" ideas, but if you really think about it, it might work.  read the thread again, you'll propably find it


I really freaking hate you now, because I just read this entire thread.  And now I have to read it again and again until I narrow it down.  You sir are very mean!

----------


## asmartchimp

> Im tempted to think this might be it.  I don't know, just a hunch.


If true...

----------


## musicmax

> Other thing about Sanford is if I recall correctly he has already stated he is not running again for Governor as he always self imposes term limits on himself.


Sanford's Wikipedia entry does link to a South Carolina NBC affiliate story quoting the Governor as stating that "this (the 2006 gubernatorial election) would be his last race, win or lose".

A Sanford endorsement/VP announcement would indeed be a masterstroke:

- Shore up blueblood Republican support.

- Drive a stake through the heart of the 3rd-party run questions.

- Enable both halves of the ticket to campaign simultaneously in different states during the runup to Super Duper Insane Tuesday.

- Put a fresh (and attractive - Sanford projects a natural handsomeness that Romney and Edwards spend hours and Benjamins to achieve) face before an electorate already burnt out on Rudy McRompsonbee.

----------


## Paul.Bearer.of.Injustice

Pat Buchanan floundered when people realized he's an anti-semite and racist.
It must be an endorsement from a Jewish person.
Barry Manilow is of Russian Jewish descent, and he writes the songs.

----------


## trey4sports

ive got it!!!! 
with the support from val venis and kane mr. mchman will sponsor ron paul and max out to the campaign then he will drop a $100 million dollar check to the grassroots movement!

----------


## weagle

> I hear they're going to buy a laser beam and hold the world hostage.


Will it be attached to a shark?!

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> It must be an endorsement from a Jewish person.
> Barry Manilow is of Russian Jewish descent, and he writes the songs.


Barry Manilow has already donated 2,300 dollars to Ron Paul's campaign.

Source

----------


## musicmax

> Please tell me this is it:
> 
> http://ronpaul.meetup.com/1194/board...thread=3901581


Considering they got the Iowa Secretary of State's name wrong, I call BS.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

"It's gonna be huuuuuuuuge!"

----------


## musicmax

> No way.  Not enough time to have it tested.
> 
> Maybe an Al Gore nod of support?


That worked so well for Howard Dean.

----------


## trey4sports

and endorsment by bill gates to help finance campaign or possibly from donald trump? i know donald is agains the war in iraq

----------


## Janet0116

It's a reality show, following RP along on the campaign... like Britney and K-fed, only, like, way better... am I right?

----------


## Paul.Bearer.of.Injustice

> Barry Manilow has already donated 2,300 dollars to Ron Paul's campaign.
> 
> Source


Barry Pincus for VP!!!

He may do a show as well

"At the Caucus.. Iowa Caucus... Ron Paul is the only one who won't screw us"

----------


## musicmax

> I hear they're going to buy a laser beam and hold the world hostage.


For one meeeeeeeeeeeelion dollars (in gold, of course).

----------


## work2win

> i'm not going to tell you what they are up to, but i can assure someone already posted it in this thread. it's one of the more "ridiculous" ideas, but if you really think about it, it might work.  read the thread again, you'll propably find it


Base jumping from the blimp...I knew it!

----------


## maxmerkel

i think we hit the jackpot - a lot of posts are narrowing down on a reality tv show !

Consitution Brother - a quirky disgruntled old texas congressman is under surveillance all day long while various temptations, not only in the form of a beautiful voluptous young virgin mermaid, await him during his  raise to power.

----------


## freestyl24

Ron Paul will announce his support for the war, the patriot act and that he loves higher taxes.
He will also say the constitution is just a stupid peace of paper. 
This will cause him to become the media's new darling.
Then after he's sworn in as president he will say sike...only kidding.

----------


## dante

> Campaign is running the students in Iowa thing. Thats a BIG thing, and no doubt is very expensive. I was surprised they were doing it. I am glad our money is goign towards proven and effective ways for campaigning.


The student in IA thing isn't very expensive... I know cause i'm going on it... they are putting us up in boy scout cabins and giving us granola bars & pop tart / similar food for breakfast, $7 for lunch and $8 for dinner and then reimbursing those of us with cars for gas expenses incurred running fellow students around IA.

----------


## walt

> What if Rudy's children endorsed Ron Paul, LOL?  You know... since they love their dad so much.


I love this thread.

----------


## austin356

> Ron Paul will announce his support for the war, the patriot act and that he loves higher taxes.
> He will also say the constitution is just a stupid peace of paper. 
> This will cause him to become the media's new darling.
> Then after he's sworn in as president he will say sike...only kidding.



Actually I like this strategy.

----------


## mahopaul

Anti-war ads and/or attack ads on the dems.

----------


## greves

I haven't heard anything about a Reality TV show.

----------


## walt

> SOOOOOoo the govenor of SC is going to be catapulted onto a painted elephant marching around the superbowl at halftime while Pat Bucanian and Ron Paul are flying over in the blimp with a banner saying mission accomplished...all the while setting dollar bills on fire and throwing tea bags?  I just cannot see how the catapult is going to be very safe....for the governor or elephant.......but thats just me..


I love this thread.

----------


## walt

> Well, people seem to like denying my information without knowing anything about it, because they consider it to be a rumor.  Well, for me it is not a rumor because I know first hand.  In response to the claim that if it is true, it won't be bigger than the 16th: this surprise is geared at another audience.  That whole crowd of academic liberals, white collar silicon valley Hillary supporters, etc, they may not like Ron Paul but only because they haven't heard his views.  Remember, America is a pretty even 50/50 split... so far this grassroots campaign has really struggled to win over the standard suburban white collar upper-middle class liberals. What the campaign has up its sleeve is a thousand times better than sound bytes and fundraising numbers; it appeals to all those people out there who do look at policy, but look at it in the wrong way (and end up supporting Hillary or Obama).


I love this thread.

----------


## ReallyNow

I think a reality show would be a violation of the equal time thingamajig. I remember the media couldn't play Arnold Schwarzeneger movies while he was campaigning in California.

----------


## 1913_to_2008

this is killing me!  Hoax or not.  If I don't post for a few days it's because I had a heart attack.

----------


## Jagwarr

On Christmas night the campaign will air an one hour special on all the networks paid for by a group of trusted and influential Americans. 

 Dr. Paul will then reveal that his candidacy for President was planned since the early 1980's at the request of Ronald Reagan at which time Nancy Reagan will step forward on stage and open a sealed envelope and read a hand written letter by the former President exposing the plans of the New World Order and why the American people should ensure that this plan does not come to pass.

 This will be followed by an appearence by Ted Kennedy who will openly talk about the true enemies of the United States and then a half hour prerecorded  video explaining exactly what has happened to the United States.

 In closing Dr. Paul will lay down what will become known as the most important speech in American history. By Jan 1st all other candidates for the Presidency will concede and Ron Paul will become our next President, unopposed and win with 100% of the vote.

----------


## smtwngrl

> No, its much bigger than any of you guys can even dream. Trust me. This is HUGE!!!


Uh oh, I'm pretty sure I've heard those exact words before on this forum.  

I hope it's something good, though.

----------


## drednot

My guesses in order of likelyhood:

Robertson Michigan '88.
VP announcement.  Sanford or Hagel.
Celebrity endorsement.
They've unearthed a video of Reagan Endorsing Ron Paul.
Rock Concert Tour:  Paulapalooza.
Nolan Ryan will bean Chuck Norris.
They're storing Bin Laden's head in a lockbox.

----------


## bp2519

> I haven't heard anything about a Reality TV show.


so what have you heard?

----------


## justinc.1089

> On Christmas night the campaign will air an one hour special on all the networks paid for by a group of trusted and influential Americans. 
> 
>  Dr. Paul will then reveal that his candidacy for President was planned since the early 1980's at the request of Ronald Reagan at which time Nancy Reagan will step forward on stage and open a sealed envelope and read a hand written letter by the former President exposing the plans of the New World Order and why the American people should ensure that this plan does not come to pass.
> 
>  This will be followed by an appearence by Ted Kennedy who will openly talk about the true enemies of the United States and then a half hour prerecorded  video explaining exactly what has happened to the United States.
> 
>  In closing Dr. Paul will lay down what will become known as the most important speech in American history. By Jan 1st all other candidates for the Presidency will concede and Ron Paul will become our next President, unopposed and win with 100% of the vote.



Ted Kennedy? The Kennedy's are one of the most powerful parts of the problem along with the Bushes and Clintons as well.

----------


## walt

> My guesses in order of likelyhood:
> 
> Robertson Michigan '98.
> VP announcement.  Sanford or Hagel.
> Celebrity endorsement.
> They've unearthed a video of Reagan Endorsing Ron Paul.
> Rock Concert Tour:  Paulapalooza.
> Nolan Ryan will bean Chuck Norris.
> They're storing Bin Laden's head in a lockbox.


I love this thread.

----------


## austin356

> Anti-war ads and/or attack ads on the dems.


Thats the reason he is low in the polls here. People think he is like a dem. He needs to run in the opposite direction to win the Republican nomination. Concentrate on conservative credentials and use his war stance as a "promised victory" against Hillary.

----------


## Stealth4

Well if it is an endorsement from another political entity, then we as RP supporters need to rally around that person, and even donate to them (if they are running for something) because if other political people see that RP's financial support can translate into financial support for their campaigns, then many other candidates will be more willing to support RP and to speak the truth, because they know ordinary people will be there in large numbers and modest donations to support their campaigns. Then they can divorce themselves from special interests.  It will take a commitment and a leap of faith on our part to do this, but its required to get many political endorsements. 

And I didnt make this up myself.

----------


## RPsupporterAtHeart

In a strange turn of events, the campaign office purchases 2 hours of primetime slots on every major network in the country, and airs a 1 man family guy rendition of Miss Saigon starring Ron Paul.

----------


## Ronin

I call BS on the Online voting. If they were going to do that they would do it first with a smaller race. Like governor or something without national implication. Basically they would have to assume it would be a complete flop until proven otherwise. Not to mention training they would have to do, etc.

----------


## wfd40

Attack ads against the MSM, if done right, might just be crazy enough to work 

Think of it this way.. the MSM would most likely over-cover the heck out of them (see: General BE-trayus) in yet another vein attempt at "neutralizing Dr. No" - and in doing so, accidently expose en mass, their ridiculously pro-MIC-pro-war-pro-anything-that-makes-the-big-corps-richer shenanigans. 

I tell ya, it's GENIUS!

----------


## ionlyknowy

19/23/9/6/20/2/15/1/20 !!!!

----------


## Craig_R

I call shennanigans

----------


## hawkeyenick

guys, there's a reason they aren't dropping all their money right now

they have a plan for it, and it's ballsy as all hell, and makes tons of sense

Ron know how the system works, he's going for the throat, I promise you that

----------


## RadioDJforPaul

I nominate this for best thread evarrr!!!

I'll guess that Ron Paul gets an endorsment from Rick Moranis, then shrinks himself and flys the mini Ron Paul blimp!

----------


## curtisag

Maybe this thread is nothing but a trick by the campaign to do their work for them and brainstorm crazy and awesome ideas to shock everybody .

----------


## Paul.Bearer.of.Injustice

> An endorsement from Kucinich


This has got to be it... oh man... who cares if Kucinich is a socialist on some issues.. at least he's got the country's best interest at heart unlike the other Dems.
What a message it would send to end bi-partisanship.

----------


## musicmax

> MSM would most likely over-cover the heck out of them (see: General BE-trayus)


How much did MSM cover llepard's ad?

----------


## Menthol Patch

Lets not get too distracted about this. 

We need to focus on the Tea Party that is only FIVE DAYS AWAY!

----------


## integrity

Swiftboat???

----------


## MikeStanart



----------


## j0ew00ds

This is going to burn me up until it happens, if you asshats aren't lying. But here's my statement:
If this has anything to do with Kucinich, i'm gonna yack.
Can't be a Buchanan endorsement, since they'd do that before NH.
Maybe a Bill Clinton endorsement. (Just kidding)
Tancredo and No-neck-man endorse Paul and drop out.
Anything to do with Rand Paul?
I don't count out the attack ads on MSM.

Maybe more.. i dunno. crap. i wish i never found this thread.

----------


## 10thAmendmentMan

They're going to stop paying off Zogby et al to deflate RP's poll numbers so his REAL polling level of 40% becomes apparent.

----------


## Paul4Prez

My serious guess would be that they are moving the campaign headquarters to New Hampshire, or Iowa, although moving it to Michigan would really be a bold strategic move.

My wild speculative answer is that they have somehow cloned a miniature Ron Paul, and mini-Ron has accepted the VP nod.

----------


## Green Mountain Boy

http://idiotsuspense.ytmnd.com/

----------


## madcat033

This is a stupid thread... how in the world would only SOME people know?  What the hell did you guys do to earn the privilege of getting this "insider information" that you can't tell anyone else?

----------


## Eroberer

Is it something Ron Paul would have done before he "changed" and knew that he could win this election?

----------


## OV 101 Enterprise

Maybee they will announce an endorsement from the UAW?

----------


## curtisag

Ron Paul dumps 1 million dollars into the boston harbor on the 16th of Dec. from inside the BLIMP to celebrate the Boston Tea Party and protest against the federal reserve and their fiat currency.  He notifies the media 30 minutes before it happens, so a crowd can develop and cameras can assemble to watch.  Then thousands of people jump into the harbor and go after the money, and there's a huge frenzy and people suddenly go crazy for Ron all over.

1.  It has balls
2.  It's crazy enough to work
3.  It would shock the hell out of everybody and can't be ignored
4.  The free publicity would exceed the value of the 1 million dollars

----------


## FreedomLover

> This has got to be it... oh man... who cares if Kucinich is a socialist on some issues.. at least he's got the country's best interest at heart unlike the other Dems


Doubtful.

The King of Spin: How Dennis Kucinich remade himself from race-baiting bomb-thrower to liberal sweetheart.

----------


## Eric23

30 pages of pure speculation

----------


## Paul4Prez

> A Sanford endorsement/VP announcement would indeed be a masterstroke:
> 
> - Shore up blueblood Republican support.
> 
> - Drive a stake through the heart of the 3rd-party run questions.
> 
> - Enable both halves of the ticket to campaign simultaneously in different states during the runup to Super Duper Insane Tuesday.


Talk about front-runner status, and then follow it up with the money bomb...

----------


## trey4sports

> Ron Paul dumps 1 million dollars into the boston harbor on the 16th of Dec. to celebrate the Boston Tea Party and protest against the federal reserve and their fiat currency.  He notifies the media 30 minutes before it happens, so a crowd can develop and cameras can assemble to watch.  Then thousands of people jump into the harbor and go after the money, and there's a huge frenzy and people suddenly go crazy for Ron all over.
> 
> 1.  It has balls
> 2.  It's crazy enough to work
> 3.  It would shock the hell out of everybody and can't be ignored
> 4.  The free publicity would exceed the value of the 1 million dollars


badass idea man, however i think it would only further the misconception that us RP supporters are crazy

----------


## noztnac

Ron Jeremy for VP?

----------


## walt

> Ron Paul dumps 1 million dollars into the boston harbor on the 16th of Dec. from inside the BLIMP to celebrate the Boston Tea Party and protest against the federal reserve and their fiat currency.  He notifies the media 30 minutes before it happens, so a crowd can develop and cameras can assemble to watch.  Then thousands of people jump into the harbor and go after the money, and there's a huge frenzy and people suddenly go crazy for Ron all over.
> 
> 1.  It has balls
> 2.  It's crazy enough to work
> 3.  It would shock the hell out of everybody and can't be ignored
> 4.  The free publicity would exceed the value of the 1 million dollars


I love this thread.

----------


## Paul4Prez

Maybe Ross Perot has accepted the VP slot?  

They would have announced it sooner, but discovered that the Constitution prohibits two residents of the same state from being President and VP together.

Then they recalled, oh yeah, Bush and Cheney both lived in Texas when elected, so we'll just say Perot lives in Wyoming, too!

----------


## noztnac

> I agree, we must take no prisoners in our fight against the establishment in the party.  We must strike fear into their hearts of 8 years of Hillary.  If a threat like this is necessary to retake this country and restore liberty, so be it.


That would be beautiful. Nominate me or get Hillary.

----------


## noztnac

> Ron Paul is a robot and will never die.


We already know that. We're talking about new information.

----------


## Cunningham

I'm thinking Ron Paul is going to single handily end the hollywood writers strike and give americans back what they truely love, new television programing. Americans fall in love with him. The end.

----------


## ionlyknowy

yup

----------


## austin356

> Ron Paul dumps 1 million dollars into the boston harbor on the 16th of Dec. from inside the BLIMP to celebrate the Boston Tea Party


They lose one of their top people in Alabama if they pull some $#@! like this. This is just downright stupid. People would not say "oh wow, this guy means business". They would mock and laugh at him for pulling such a stupid and desperate stunt. Is dumping money out of a blimp the proper action for a future President? No. It is something that belongs on Comedy Central.

----------


## hellah10

> Ron Paul visiting the troops in Iraq?


i was seriously thinking the exact same thing...

----------


## Ivanelterrible

I hope its not gimmiky. I like the blimp, but its about as far in the craziness direction I want to go.

----------


## trey4sports

> i was seriously thinking the exact same thing...


yeah on camera with soldiers and colonels and generals affirming his foreign policy and letting the viewers know this mans business!

----------


## hawkeyenick

It's not gimmicky, it's real strategy...think chess-like strategy

----------


## curtisag

> They lose one of their top people in Alabama if they pull some $#@! like this. This is just downright stupid. People would not say "oh wow, this guy means business". They would mock and laugh at him for pulling such a stupid and desperate stunt. Is dumping money out of a blimp the proper action for a future President? No. It is something that belongs on Comedy Central.


The comment was meant to be FUNNY.  You're suppose to LAUGH.  HA HA!  Give me a break man.  This thread is full of funky, funny stuff.  Lighten up my friend .

----------


## hellah10

> yeah on camera with soldiers and colonels and generals affirming his foreign policy and letting the viewers know this mans business!


lets make a silly assumption and think this is true... you think it would be wise for RP to travel to Iraq? 

I was in the military and in Iraq... believe me, they brainwash you... so I dunno what kind of greeting the good doctor would get. .... now THAT would be risky (going to iraq)

----------


## Cunningham

> The comment was meant to be FUNNY.  You're suppose to LAUGH.  HA HA!  Give me a break man.


the internet is serious business

----------


## Ivanelterrible

> lets make a silly assumption and think this is true... you think it would be wise for RP to travel to Iraq? 
> 
> I was in the military and in Iraq... believe me, they brainwash you... so I dunno what kind of greeting the good doctor would get. .... now THAT would be risky (going to iraq)


No reward without risk.

----------


## koob

Ron Paul is really an alien and the mothership is coming over Boston on the 16th to beam up all of his most loyal supporters plus the blimp.  Dennis Kiucinich will also be beamed up too because he predicted this alien thing first!  And Wolf is going to get a ride on the spaceship as well and he'll say, "Amazing!  Simply Amazing!"  Then Ron Paul will pull an Independence Day style move and blow up the white house.

Just my two cents.  Take it or leave it.

----------


## hellah10

> No reward without risk.


true...

----------


## alien

> Maybe he's going to announce a huge endorsement?


I think that nothing else would make a larger impact, so I agree. Now I wonder who that could be.

----------


## Ivanelterrible

Damn, now Im gonna be wondering all week about what this is. If this is a hoax, god help the hoaxer. (Is that a word?)

----------


## hellah10

$#@!, i knew i shouldn't have gone into this thread... now im all anxious

----------


## 10thAmendmentMan

> Ron Paul is really an alien and the mothership is coming over Boston on the 16th to beam up all of his most loyal supporters plus the blimp.  Dennis Kiucinich will also be beamed up too because he predicted this alien thing first!  And Wolf is going to get a ride on the spaceship as well and he'll say, "Amazing!  Simply Amazing!"  Then Ron Paul will pull an Independence Day style move and blow up the white house.
> 
> Just my two cents.  Take it or leave it.


Nah.  He'll start exploring the galaxy to seek out new life and new civilizations... and to boldly go where no one has gone before.  I call science officer!

----------


## j0ew00ds

new idea: a march on Washington a la Million Man March.

----------


## alien

> I think that nothing else would make a larger impact, so I agree. Now I wonder who that could be.


The antichrist just like that band on the Tonight show sung about. J/K

----------


## happyphilter

Hey guys heres a vid of the announcement made in IA!
http://youtube.com/watch?v=f2b1D5w82yU
Ignore it if you dont want it spoiled!

----------


## j0ew00ds

> Hey guys heres a vid of the announcement made in IA!
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=f2b1D5w82yU
> Ignore it if you dont want it spoiled!


hahaah.. before clicking i thought, "This has to be a rickroll..."

----------


## hawkeyenick

> I think that nothing else would make a larger impact, so I agree. Now I wonder who that could be.


no endorsement will win the caucuses...think much bigger

----------


## Ethek

I hope if its professionally produced they can get the rights to some good score music like something from James Horner (Apollo 13, Glory). Maybe the score from Transformers by Steve Jablonsky... that was epic.   

It needs a good sound track.. thats all I'm sayin.

----------


## BLS

> no endorsement will win the caucuses...think much bigger


 

I realize you're enjoying your little minute in the sun, but why don't you just spit it out?

----------


## azminuteman

> They're going to stop paying off Zogby et al to deflate RP's poll numbers so his REAL polling level of 40% becomes apparent.


There seems to be a real correlation to the time spent campaigning with poll numbers
http://politics.nytimes.com/election...ml#candidate15

----------


## integrity

Whistleblowers from inside the CFR and Bilderberg step forward with rock solid evidence implicating all the other candidates of treason......

----------


## justinc.1089

Well it might be best if he doesn't do that depending on what it is. And we don't want the other campaigns to find out either, and we all know anyone could be reading this now after nov.5th.

----------


## happyphilter

Ross Perot endorses RP and buys out a major media outlet and turns it into a truthful news source?

----------


## Cunningham

Ron Paul used our money to perfect Tesla technology and gives the world free unlimited energy?

----------


## EotS

Kind of related to the whistleblower speculation - I was thinking they may have found someone who was very well known and respected for his/her role in something we've been duped into (like a Colin Powell on the war, or an Alan Greenspan on the Fed) who will "change their stripes" and back Ron Paul - saying "Ron Paul has been right all along."

----------


## hellah10

> Ross Perot endorses RP and buys out a major media outlet and turns it into a truthful news source?


we have one called PBS... apparently nobody likes to watch it

----------


## bp2519

> Ron Paul used our money to perfect Tesla technology and gives the world free unlimited energy?


YES!! tesla ftw

----------


## Original_Intent

> It's not gimmicky, it's real strategy...think chess-like strategy


Well, they say that he has won his more difficult Congressional races by blitz advertising at the end.

My guess on why he hasn't called any of the other candidates on the carpet for their BS is because it is better to stay above the fray until you know who your real opponent is going to be, i.e. who is leading a couple of weeks before the primaries.

Now I don't think Ron will go negative, but I do expect he will go extremely heavy on advertising near the end - may be even the infomercial we have been hoping for?

----------


## Ethek

> Kind of related to the whistleblower speculation - I was thinking they may have found someone who was very well known and respected for his/her role in something we've been duped into (like a Colin Powell on the war, or an Alan Greenspan on the Fed) who will "change their stripes" and back Ron Paul - saying "Ron Paul has been right all along."


Ohh, ohh...  Satan was duped by Dick Cheney!

----------


## 10thAmendmentMan

> Ron Paul used our money to perfect Tesla technology and gives the world free unlimited energy?


Lisa, in this house we obey the laws of thermodynamics!

----------


## acmegeek

I know it isn't this, but imagine the idea of a nationwide simultaneous concert in every state, every major city, all on the same night. Hundreds of thousands even millions of people all celebrating in support of Ron Paul!

And let's have it on Sunday Dec. 30th, the day before the last day to donate for this quarter. Imagine hundreds or thousands of these concerts simply overwhelming the media.

If you like this, I'm working to get support. I've started with some meetup groups and the idea is to let each meetup group coordinate the concert(s) in their city. 

I've started this:

*www.RonRox.com*

Please PM or email me or just forward it to your meetup organizer!

Let's plan our own media busting event to really show America that we are a country of the people, by the people, and for the people. Let's introduce them to the good Dr. Paul and his message of hope and freedom.

----------


## justinc.1089

Yeah I've been thinking all along that there was a possibility Paul might choose to wait to the end for massive advertising, but I was thinking that would be the strategy to go with if you're still a longshot, but Paul's not that anymore so I figured there would be consistent advertising in critical states, and so far SC has been neglected on that, and it is a critical state to win.

----------


## justinc.1089

> I know it isn't this, but imagine the idea of a nationwide simultaneous concert in every state, every major city, all on the same night. Hundreds of thousands even millions of people all celebrating in support of Ron Paul!
> 
> And let's have it on Sunday Dec. 30th, the day before the last day to donate for this quarter. Imagine hundreds or thousands of these concerts simply overwhelming the media.
> 
> If you like this, I'm working to get support. I've started with some meetup groups and the idea is to let each meetup group coordinate the concert(s) in their city. 
> 
> I've started this:
> 
> *www.RonRox.com*
> ...


I'm on board. I am in the SC horry county meetup so I could help in SC I suppose. I'll send you a pm about it.

----------


## therealjjj77

From what I understand, Huckabee and Romney will be at war in Iowa and after the casualties have been tallied, Ron Paul will come on the battlefield, do his victory dance, and take home the prize.  At least that's what I've heard so far.  There is another thing that I've heard too, but that one I promised not to tell.  Well, anyway, we need to just focus on getting people to the caucus in Iowa.  That's what we can do, irregardless of what the campaign does.

----------


## GayRPFan

> On Christmas night the campaign will air an one hour special on all the networks paid for by a group of trusted and influential Americans. 
> 
>  Dr. Paul will then reveal that his candidacy for President was planned since the early 1980's at the request of Ronald Reagan at which time Nancy Reagan will step forward on stage and open a sealed envelope and read a hand written letter by the former President exposing the plans of the New World Order and why the American people should ensure that this plan does not come to pass.
> 
> .


So close and so very warm......junior!

----------


## bp2519

> Lisa, in this house we obey the laws of thermodynamics!


research nikola tesla - humankind's most important man

----------


## jmcmsu

I think whatever it is, if it is anything, we are all going to be disappointed. We're all waiting for that moment when the American public just "wakes up" and all start supporting Ron Paul and his message. Practically, this isn't going to happen. We can win the Republican nomination and the Presidency in '08 but there will be no magic moment when some campaign strategist just wakes everyone up overnight and the next morning everyone is supporting Ron Paul. When I first started supporting this candidate he was at 1-2% in the polls. Then he climbed to 4% then 6% then up to 8% in some states. As everyone here knows this hasn't happened by some grand strategy. It's been the result of a lot of hard work on the ground by many individuals. We can and we will win, it's just going to be a slow process of building support for the message of freedom. 
Revolutions don't happen overnight they take a long time to build. I personally feel what's going on here in the RP campaign is just the beginning of a much larger revolution that will take place in our political thinking over the coming years and maybe even decades.

----------


## madcat033

Oops... tabs + replies = fail.

----------


## justinc.1089

I agree this is just the tip of the iceberg to come. We're those very first colonists starting to ask why Britain is taxing us so much when we don't even live on the same continent, and the actual revolution is still some time away.

----------


## austin356

good thing I have the settings set for 40 posts per page. OH MY would this be a lot of pages if it was on the standard 10.

----------


## Tidewise

Alan Greenspan endorses Ron Paul and reaffirms his support for the Gold Standard! BOOM!

----------


## ChristopherJ

Ron exposes the criminals behind Wantagate?

----------


## kill the banks

> no endorsement will win the caucuses...think much bigger


ron paul gives a military industrial banking complex speech part one then a secret society speech and powerhouse expose on globalist elites ... david rockefeller is introduced and repents his feudalist fascism conspiracy ~ finally endorsing ron paul and donating all his monies to constitutional law and bill of rights course as a model to any new world order ... finally , rothschild endorses the new reality and new vision for a president paul america and a thousand points of light ... he agrees to end the federal reserve and admits to banking conspiracy , then , as rockefeller , donates all extorted funds gained by bank / irs racketeering fraud and asks forgiveness ... bush agrees and resigns avoiding impeachment ...  paul closes and asks the people to endorse him in a general election to secure america and constitution ... finally , the press free from control begins to tell the truth ~ ron paul polling after speech was ' amazing  simply amazing '  .... !

blimp the banks

----------


## JohnCrabtree

Whatever it is, he knew about it during the Interview with Stephanopoulous, look at the tape, see his reaction to The Its not gonna happen?  He looks so confident that he has an ace up his sleeve.

My guess is it has something to do with delegate counts in numerous states as well as the ad blitz, that SOMEHOW he KNOWS that the events in the coming weeks will be as follows:

Ron Paul Takes 2nd in IOWA (HUCKABEE FALLS OFF)
RON PAUL WINS WYOMING
RON PAUL WINS NEW HAMPSHIRE
RON PAUL WINS NEVADA
RON PAUL WINS MICHIGAN
RON PAUL WINS NOMINATION
RON PAUL WINS PRESIDENCY IN LANDSLIDE REAGAN MONDALE STYLE

----------


## hawkeyenick

> Whatever it is, he knew about it during the Interview with Stephanopoulous, look at the tape, see his reaction to The Its not gonna happen?  He looks so confident that he has an ace up his sleeve.
> 
> My guess is it has something to do with delegate counts in numerous states as well as the ad blitz, that SOMEHOW he KNOWS that the events in the coming weeks will be as follows:
> 
> Ron Paul Takes 2nd in IOWA (HUCKABEE FALLS OFF)
> RON PAUL WINS WYOMING
> RON PAUL WINS NEW HAMPSHIRE
> RON PAUL WINS NEVADA
> RON PAUL WINS MICHIGAN
> ...


Not even close, other than the Iowa guess

----------


## dante

The campaign has actually already raised $32 million this quarter... and is pretending like it hasn't by running a 'real time' ticker.  


Actually the reason I say this is almost every other time I navigate to a page with the fundraising widget I see a $32 million + number flash briefly on the screen for like half a second before it counts up to our current $10.8 million total

----------


## bp2519

what is it nick

----------


## hawkeyenick

think bears...

----------


## dante

> think bears...


Reagen's ads yes.... many of us myself included are expecting a media blitz of knock them out of the park ads.

----------


## Eric21ND

I hope its a Clint Eastwood endorsement.

----------


## bp2519

daaaaaaaa bears

----------


## hawkeyenick

This actually aired on the colbert report after the threatdown...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=IHO4M_Tar7A

----------


## austin356

shouldn't I be handing out slim jims instead of this?

----------


## polomertz

Whoever said this thread needs Cliffs Notes was right on - sorry don't feel like clicking back and searching for the quote.

Ron's been secretly duplicating himself and has been replacing all of our government officials with disguised Rons.  The surprise is when they all jump out at the same time and yell, "Hawwwww!"  
We've already won muwahahah

----------


## hasan

drew brees endorses ron paul? (im thinking anti-bears..chicago bears that is)

----------


## bp2519

uhhhh

----------


## Voice

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bear_in_the_woods

----------


## austin356

> This actually aired on the colbert report after the threatdown...
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=IHO4M_Tar7A

----------


## bp2519

that ad is awesome
will the nie help out ron paul?

----------


## ionlyknowy

maybe one or two of the other parties, Lib, or Const. endorses RP and their voters come to the Rep. side?

----------


## polomertz

Bearsss

----------


## hasan

i see...

----------


## justinc.1089

Uh bears? I'm lost now for sure.....

----------


## bp2519

can ron paul hurry up and be president so i can return to my life?

----------


## wfd40

> How much did MSM cover llepard's ad?


They didn't cover it because it got watered down to the point of being utterly non-emotional.

::sorry llepard::

Still loved where your heart was at with that thing.

----------


## austin356

> can ron paul hurry up and be president so i can return to my life?


you speak a de truth

----------


## krott5333

relax guys, go back to your door-to-door canvassing now.

----------


## Ron Paul Fan

Ron Paul is going to do a commercial where cardboard figurines of the other candidates are going to be mauled by a Bear.  The bear represents Hillary Clinton.  Ron Paul then comes out of the woods in a Park Ranger outfit and says, "Only you can prevent Hillary Clinton from mauling the Republican Party.  Vote Ron Paul, 2008.  I'm Ron Paul and I approve this message."

----------


## honkywill

> can ron paul hurry up and be president so i can return to my life?


amen.

----------


## smtwngrl

> I love this thread.


So do I!  It combines the hope of something good with lots of comedic relief.  

I think it needs to get buried, soon, though.

----------


## austin356

> relax guys, go back to your door-to-door canvassing now.



country folk go to sleep early

----------


## krott5333

> Ron Paul is going to do a commercial where cardboard figurines of the other candidates are going to be mauled by a Bear.  The bear represents Hillary Clinton.  Ron Paul then comes out of the woods in a Park Ranger outfit and says, "Only you can prevent Hillary Clinton from mauling the Republican Party.  Vote Ron Paul, 2008.  I'm Ron Paul and I approve this message."


i like it. 

superimpose Hillary's face on the bear's body.

----------


## The Good Doctor

Only if he lands on the White House. Classic reference by the way!




> Maybe he will be straddle the Blimp whipping it with his cowboy hat!!

----------


## louisiana4liberty

The 1984 Chicago Bears get back together to do a "Ron Paul Shuffle".  The media goes apeshxt!

----------


## hillertexas

> can ron paul hurry up and be president so i can return to my life?


Amen +1

----------


## mkrfctr

1. this thread is great
2. you're all wrong
3. I figured out what it is

I'm thinking Ron has secretly grown a new strain of peanuts that produces a creamy peanut butter that doesn't stick to the roof of your mouth.

That would be huge and blow everyone away, and certainly main stream America and the older age groups love peanut butter, as do bears ... and no other candidate would be able to produce something so ground breaking and universally approved in such a short time - it fits all the clues and more importantly - IT'S BRILLIANT!!!

----------


## Ron Paul Fan

> i like it. 
> 
> superimpose Hillary's face on the bear's body.


Yes.  The 2nd ad features Ron Paul taking out a rifle and shooting the Bear.  He then says,"The 2nd amendment protects us from beasts like Hillary.  Vote Ron Paul, 2008.  I'm Ron Paul and I approve this message."

----------


## ReallyNow

Holy moly, 12,000 views? Is this linked somewhere? 

Also, don't tell us what it is! I started this thread as a speculative thread, don't spill the beans, it won't be fun anymore

----------


## Christopher David

I'm guessing that the war chest, bolstered by Tea Party funds, gets nearly emptied into all the Super Tuesday states and perhaps also the late February and March states, divided more or less evenly, in a huge advertising blitz timed to begin right after the NH primary.

The strategy would be to shoot for third place in every state. The other candidates will cannibalize each other, accumulating high negatives, while Ron Paul's support grows steadily just beneath the 'frontrunner radar'. Other candidates out will start dropping after Super Tuesday, if not before.

Rather than staking hope on early 1st- or 2nd-place wins which would set high expectations for the rest of the states, put a big target on RP's head, or be brushed off by the media as a fluke, I'm guessing the strategy is to cultivate slow, steady, relentless momentum. If we trend upward while the rest trend downward, victory is certain.

----------


## kill the banks

> country folk go to sleep early


i heard iowa is still up watching this thread

blimp the banks

----------


## Dan D.

After New Hampshire... and something to do with bears... Rose Bowl Parade float?

----------


## parke

> Yes.  The 2nd ad features Ron Paul taking out a rifle and shooting the Bear.  He then says,"The 2nd amendment protects us from beasts like Hillary.  Vote Ron Paul, 2008.  I'm Ron Paul and I approve this message."


It would be even funnier with Dick Cheney shooting her instead..

----------


## austin356

Ron will be coming out Tuesday and telling everyone to:
*
DONATE:

http://www.ronpaulbirmingham.com*

----------


## Falseflagop

> I'm guessing that Mark Sanford (Republican governor of South Carolina and former House colleague of RP) will announce his endorsement of RP / acceptance of the VP slot on the eve of the SC primary IF RP places well in Iowa and NH.




SOunds good !

----------


## Jagwarr

Well Ron Reagan, the son of President Ronald Reagan is currently not working. He strongly dislikes the current Bush team so  it will likely have something to do with him and the NWO, especially since we now have the bear connection.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ron_Reagan

----------


## curtisag

> Well Ron Reagan, the son of President Ronald Reagan is currently not working. He strongly dislikes the current Bush team so  it will likely have something to do with him and the NWO, especially since we now have the bear connection.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ron_Reagan


Never mind, I was thinking of the other son of Reagan.

----------


## freestyl24

Master Chief takes off his helmet to reveal Ron Pauls face.

----------


## Jagwarr

> Have you heard Ron Reagan's views?  He is a neo-con and a big war supporter.  He fully support's Bush's foreign policy.  He'll never support Ron.


doesn't sound like that after reading his wiki profile.

----------


## curtisag

> doesn't sound like that after reading his wiki profile.


I thought you were referring to Michael Reagan, who is a neo-con.

----------


## justinc.1089

> Master Chief takes off his helmet to reveal Ron Pauls face.


WOW

Thats got to be it, and that explains why they never showed oh wait the Master Chief's name is John remember? Aw I thought that was it too... lol

----------


## pdavis

Hmmm, bears........

I've got it! Is it Manbearpig!

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

Well I guess I might as well throw in my two cents

1.) Dr. Paul buys national prime time television time and lays out his ideas and stances in an hour long special titled "only you can prevent socialism". (hey it links to bears)

2.) A prominent member of the Reagan family publically endorses Ron Paul and begins making campaign speeches or TV appearances for him.

3.) He waits until the next debate and whoever starts laughing first gets smacked in the face with a steel chair and whacked in the nuts with a barbed wire covered baseball bat. After that point Ron Paul will say "NOW" and the RP Army and Air Force (they will be the ones parachuting from the blimp) will run into the bulding and proceed to smacking around neo-cons with whatever they brought from home.

4.) Freemasons actually do reveal themselves as lizard people hell bent on the destruction of the Vikings. I have no idea what this has to do with Ron Paul but it seemed to be a popular theory on another thread.

5.) Ron Paul supporters gather at the Mexican border and threaten a massive illegal immigration. This causes the Mexican government to erect their own guarded wall which solves at least one of our problems just in case the establishment steals our election.

----------


## Starks

Can someone summarize this thread for me?

----------


## freestyl24

Ron Paul answers the age old question and admits that he let the dogs out.

----------


## jrich4rpaul

I do believe this is the most viewed thread in history.

----------


## james1844

> Well I guess I might as well throw in my two cents
> 
> 1.) Dr. Paul buys national prime time television time and lays out his ideas and stances in an hour long special titled "only you can prevent socialism". (hey it links to bears)
> 
> 2.) A prominent member of the Reagan family publically endorses Ron Paul and begins making campaign speeches or TV appearances for him.
> 
> 3.) He waits until the next debate and whoever starts laughing first gets smacked in the face with a steel chair and whacked in the nuts with a barbed wire covered baseball bat. After that point Ron Paul will say "NOW" and the RP Army and Air Force (they will be the ones parachuting from the blimp) will run into the bulding and proceed to smacking around neo-cons with whatever they brought from home.
> 
> 4.) Freemasons actually do reveal themselves as lizard people hell bent on the destruction of the Vikings. I have no idea what this has to do with Ron Paul but it seemed to be a popular theory on another thread.
> ...


Yes yes!

----------


## reaver

Ron Paul goes public, "I am sliced bread."

----------


## justinc.1089

> Hmmm, bears........
> 
> I've got it! Is it Manbearpig!


Which must mean one thing: Ron Paul has lost it from campaigning too much and is going to endorse Al Gore for president!!

----------


## Original_Intent

> think bears...


Well, the Communist USSR used to be referred to as bears...

Huckabee is a card-carrying Communist???

----------


## maxmerkel

> Can someone summarize this thread for me?


it would require a 40 page post

----------


## mavtek

I believe the surprise will be the number of people who have signed up to be volunteers, I think the number is something staggering.

----------


## reduen

They are going to do a study on the age old question: If a bear poops in the woods but nobody is around, does the poop still stink.... 

I tell you what, after reading this thread I have the worst feeling every in the pit of my stomach. I mean to have worked as hard and spent as much money as I and many others have to help this campaign and have stuff like this kept from me is pretty insulting really.

Gee thanks for all of the wonderfull post cards Dr. Paul. Why didn't you let me in on the big news with the last one..?

----------


## RockEnds

Ron is using bears to transport an ice-powered electrical generator to every home in  Iowa so that tomorrow morning, instead of waking up to no lights or heat for the next 7 to 10 days, all the liberal, suburban housewives and frail old ladies will be basking in the warmth of Ron's r3VOLutionary solution to the dependence on foreign oil.  And they think Oprah gives great gifts to members of her audience!

----------


## freestyl24

Ron Paul reveals that he is the one who lifted the curse of the Bambino and allowed the Red Sox to win the world series again. Allowing him to Win Mass. and NH.

----------


## Richandler

Awe man, is Ron gonna ride around the streets of Des Moines throwing silver over the side of the car?

----------


## austin356

Ron is going to find me a new girlfriend........... since I lost mine spending too much time campaigning.

----------


## jrich4rpaul

Ron Paul beat Chuck Norris in a game of punch-for-punch

----------


## Ron Paul Fan

With Rex Grossman down, Brian Griese a has been, and Kyle Orton a never was, Ron Paul is named the new starting quarterback of the Chicago Bears!  It makes perfect sense!  He can't be any worse than what they've got!  This way he gets his exercise and he finally gets himself on national tv!

----------


## The Good Doctor

Hmmmm this sort of strategy would mean you have to force someone to make a counter move.




> It's not gimmicky, it's real strategy...think chess-like strategy

----------


## The Good Doctor

Willie Nelson?




> I think that nothing else would make a larger impact, so I agree. Now I wonder who that could be.

----------


## kill the banks

> Well, the Communist USSR used to be referred to as bears...
> 
> Huckabee is a card-carrying Communist???


hmmm , thinking communist neocons ... right to bear arms endorsement ...?

someone donate to the cause now ~ times up  !!!!

blimp the banks

----------


## The Good Doctor

That is kind of nuts. 




> new idea: a march on Washington a la Million Man March.

----------


## The Good Doctor

BASTARD!  You totally got me!




> Hey guys heres a vid of the announcement made in IA!
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=f2b1D5w82yU
> Ignore it if you dont want it spoiled!

----------


## lasenorita

My guess is that HQ will gather up Wall Street savvy types and insiders, and use their backing and the money they've raised to perform a huge media blitz to help open the eyes of the average American citizen about the state of our economy and the coming bear market... Basically, scare the heck out of people and plaster the number 9,000,000,000,000+ (our country's deficit) in towns and cities across the nation. 

I like the idea about campaign HQ going after Al Queda and capturing Osama Bin Laden, though. Instant win!

----------


## walt

> Can someone summarize this thread for me?


I love this thread.

----------


## curtisag

Can you summarize Hamlet or any of the classic literature without reading it?   Take the hour or so, and read the whole thing, you'll get more than few laughs out of it.

----------


## jrich4rpaul

Ron Paul gave Mona Lisa her smile

----------


## justinc.1089

> My guess is that HQ will gather up Wall Street savvy types and insiders, and use their backing and the money they've raised to perform a huge media blitz to help open the eyes of the average American citizen about the state of our economy and the coming bear market... Basically, scare the heck out of people and plaster the number 9,000,000,000,000+ (our country's deficit) in towns and cities across the nation. 
> 
> I like the idea about campaign HQ going after Al Queda and capturing Osama Bin Laden, though. Instant win!


Hmm good call, I'm no economist but I know our market is called the bull market by economists right now for some reason so maybe that has something to do with this? idk...

I'm clueless here now. I still think its probably just going to be massive media blitzing.

----------


## Ronin

One thing is for certain. A Nancy Reagan endorsement would change everything. Unfortunately, this has already been said by her spokesperson.

“President Reagan had a tradition, a policy actually, of never endorsing a candidate. He would never pick one Republican over another, and Mrs. Reagan will continue in that vein,” said Wren Powell, spokeswoman for Mrs. Reagan. “She will not be endorsing any candidate in the primary.”

----------


## kill the banks

> Can you summarize Hamlet or any of the classic literature without reading it?   Take the hour or so, and read the whole thing, you'll get more than few laughs out of it.


i tried a couple of times in high school lol

kill the banks

----------


## quickmike

> think bears...


One question.

Is this plan something that the average short attention span voter is going to be effected by, or is it something else? Is it an attention grabber, or just strategy you are talking about?

----------


## justinc.1089

Its got to just be coordinated media interviews with dec.16th, and saving money to run lots and lots of ads, and a strategy for where to campaign and how and such. I mean what else could it be?

I seriously doubt they found a way to cause the other people to drop out or to get tons of voters on our side just like that...

----------


## kill the banks

that just leaves the global warming polar bears can't swim theory 

i could email iowa and find out but

kill the banks

----------


## partypooper

based on hints so far:

1) no way it is an endorsement. unless dr paul is going to be endorsed by bin laden, i don't see what could be so risky about that? besides, this is not something that campaign can control - you can't force people to endorse you; at best you can control the timing. so if their big idea is to propose a date for an endorsement then they are not exactly creative.

2) ditto for advertisement, buying commercials (super-bowl) and the rest. not risky enough for this sort of buzz.

3) it has omething to do with the money because somebody said that he disagreed because we would be losing our biggest advantage.

based on the following, i have a singular favorite among the guesses in this thread.

----------


## kill the banks

> Its got to just be coordinated media interviews with dec.16th, and saving money to run lots and lots of ads, and a strategy for where to campaign and how and such. I mean what else could it be?
> 
> I seriously doubt they found a way to cause the other people to drop out or to get tons of voters on our side just like that...



i thought of media chess but bears ...?

kill the banks

----------


## noztnac

Ross Perot has been awfully quiet. I sense a return.

----------


## Luther

> One thing is for certain. A Nancy Reagan endorsement would change everything. Unfortunately, this has already been said by her spokesperson.
> 
> President Reagan had a tradition, a policy actually, of never endorsing a candidate. He would never pick one Republican over another, and Mrs. Reagan will continue in that vein, said Wren Powell, spokeswoman for Mrs. Reagan. She will not be endorsing any candidate in the primary.



Why would anyone care what she thinks?

----------


## justinc.1089

> based on hints so far:
> 
> 1) no way it is an endorsement. unless dr paul is going to be endorsed by bin laden, i don't see what could be so risky about that? besides, this is not something that campaign can control - you can't force people to endorse you; at best you can control the timing. so if their big idea is to propose a date for an endorsement then they are not exactly creative.
> 
> 2) ditto for advertisement, buying commercials (super-bowl) and the rest. not risky enough for this sort of buzz.
> 
> 3) it has omething to do with the money because somebody said that he disagreed because we would be losing our biggest advantage.
> 
> based on the following, i have a singular favorite among the guess in this thread.


I said we would have a disadvantage if we had little money left after early states because we would lose our ability to run a nationwide campaign effectively, but I'm not in the know about this. The campaign may be thinking they can use the money they have now to win the early states, and only have a little left over to campaign nationwide by depending on more gigantic contributions, and hence a risky strategy.

I seriously doubt thats the plan though. I'm really thinking its probably just strategically timed media appearances so that Paul is on the news everyday like a normal candidate. I'm not quite figuring out where bears or risk come into play though.

----------


## WebFX

> lol, I think we could pretty much guarantee the election if we captured Osama Bin Laden.  Maybe that's what the grassroots should be focusing on?


ROFL

ChipIn "To Capture Osama Bin Laden to Secure Ron Paul '08 Victory"

----------


## justinc.1089

Maybe they caught Bin Laden, it fits the hints we have so far lol!

Its risky because it might have some blowback I guess, it could win Paul the nomination, and there may have been bears wherever Osama was at! lol

----------


## Ronin

Probably not a lot of people, but it's symbolic. Plus, nobody in MSM would in their right mind  use her character against whomever she endorses, so there isn't much negative that could come out of it. Kinda like Oprah and Obama. The MSM didn't really question Oprah's merits, only what difference she will make with the campaign. Chuck Norris on the other hand....LOL. Nevermind.

----------


## justinc.1089

Its not an endorsement anyway whatever it is. Its something that can make or break the campaign, meaning money in some way.

----------


## RockEnds

Over 18,000 views.  I wonder how much attention this would get if RP were polling in double digits?    Beary scary!

----------


## partypooper

> I said we would have a disadvantage if we had little money left after early states because we would lose our ability to run a nationwide campaign effectively, but I'm not in the know about this. The campaign may be thinking they can use the money they have now to win the early states, and only have a little left over to campaign nationwide by depending on more gigantic contributions, and hence a risky strategy.
> 
> I seriously doubt thats the plan though. I'm really thinking its probably just strategically timed media appearances so that Paul is on the news everyday like a normal candidate. I'm not quite figuring out where bears or risk come into play though.


i am not referring to your comment but to a comment by somebody who knows the plan. no, i don't think it is anything as ordinary as a decision on which states should get a bigger share of advertisements, no such decision would be described in these terms. 

i mean, i am merely guessing, having heard about this for the first time in this thread. there exists a very specific idea that somebody here mentioned and which is the only one i have seen in these 40+ pages that fits the criteria that i listed and still makes some sense (throwing money from the blimp also fits the criteria but is a very bad idea, so i am pretty sure that is not the plan either). i don't know if i would think of this idea myself, i am not sure what i think about it now, but when i saw it i became very confident that it must be it. and somebody who knows the plan confirmed that the idea was stated in the thread.

but maybe i am wrong.

----------


## LFOD

Damn!  I've got 10 more pages to go until I reach the end of this thread!!

But that's ok, because I've already divined the plan!  Brilliant!!

NOBODY expects the Spanish Inquisition!!

----------


## austin356

thread is dieing

----------


## walt

> i am not referring to your comment but to a comment by somebody who knows the plan. no, i don't think it is anything as ordinary as a decision on which states should get a bigger share of advertisements, no such decision would be described in these terms. 
> 
> i mean, i am merely guessing, having heard about this for the first time in this thread. there exists a very specific idea that somebody here mentioned and which is the only one have seen in these 40+ pages that fits the criteria that i listed and still makes some sense (throwing money from the blimp also fits the criteria but is a very bad idea, so i am pretty sure that is not the plan either). i don't know if i would think of this idea myself, i am not sure what i think about it now, but when i saw it i became very confident that it must be it. and somebody who knows the plan confirmed that the idea was stated in the thread.
> 
> but maybe i am wrong.


I love this thread.

----------


## The Only Woj

I'm curious as to what they're doing with their dollars. For starters, look at the ads produced by Giuliani ... or even the recent Huckabee ads that are up on Youtube. Very nice production quality. Modern style. Ron Paul's? Like something from the early 90's maybe. Amateurish production style. Text style not very attractive. So where is all this money going? Are they just replaying these radio and tv ads a billion times? I'd hope they'd at least have created a bunch, but I haven't seen them. Where's the Ron Paul blitz? Are they waiting for the Tea Party, knowing that's the last BIG day? Is that going to be their launch? Because that's the day we are really handing the campaign the ball, and then it's their turn to take it into the endzone.

----------


## happyphilter

Free bus rides to carry every RP supporter in the USA to a single location for a huge rally/concert

----------


## reduen

I got it! Since Oprah stepped up for Obama, the "official campaign" got Dr. Phil to step up for Dr. Paul! (Well, he reminds me of Fozzy the bear anyway)

----------


## acmegeek

This is so awesome... I am trying to figure it out... 

The thing to remember is that Dr. Paul has won 10 terms as Congressman AND he served as the "leader of President Reagan’s Texas delegation at the Republican convention of 1976."

He knows what he is doing. The people around him know that tey are doing. And we, the grassroots have equipped them with enough money to pull off something amazing...

That said, anyone willing to give me any more hints, please PM me... (I just know that I'll be spending way too much time reading through these posts)

----------


## jrich4rpaul

The surprise is free punch and pie

Sorry.. I just can't keep a secret

----------


## maxmerkel

> I love this thread.


ok, here you go, i love your posts

----------


## happyphilter

How could you guys keep this a secret!

----------


## freestyl24

Everyone who donates to the Ron Paul campaign will receive a 'Get of of jail free' card.

----------


## kill the banks

> I can confirm it, they told it to us in person here in Iowa.
> 
> It's pure genius.  I can't reveal too much, but most of the money that's unspent will get right after NH.



ok cool 

kill the banks

----------


## maxmerkel

> Everyone who donates to the Ron Paul campaign will receive a 'Get of of jail free' card.


huh ? jesse told me on the phone we would get "diplomatic immunity" if ron paulwins ??

----------


## RonPaulFever

> The campaign has actually already raised $32 million this quarter... and is pretending like it hasn't by running a 'real time' ticker.  
> 
> 
> Actually the reason I say this is almost every other time I navigate to a page with the fundraising widget I see a $32 million + number flash briefly on the screen for like half a second before it counts up to our current $10.8 million total


I see it too.....could it really be that much?

----------


## RlxdN10sity

Holy crap, I finally read the last post. I'm too tired now after 46 pages to post anything creative at this point so I'll be back tomorrow to give it a whirl. I did manage to avoid the rick roll however. I guess thats what it was. I get the impression that it was not the video it is said to be. You guys are nuts. Lotsa fun.

----------


## Corydoras

A life form from another solar system gave the technology for cold fusion to Ron Paul.

----------


## mkrfctr

a trained circus bear who plays chess has captured Osama ?

is risky, is huge, involves a bear, and chess, and would be loved by middle-America

----------


## libertythor

> I think it is quite obvious, and i'm surprised you guys havn't figured it out yet
> 
> This is the plan


LOLZ  That was hilarious!!

----------


## Second_Tier_My_Ass

Ron Paul has used his many millions to pay for a team of bounty hunters to find and capture Osama and bring him back to the states.  He will be a national hero and will show that he can fight terrorism way better than Bush, and doesn't even need to kill a single person to do it.

----------


## Ron Paul Fan

You guys realize that you can change the number of posts that appear per page, right?  Go to your user CP and click on options.  Scroll down and change it from 10 to whatever you want.  I put mine on 30, so this thread is only 16 pages long for me.  It's a little easier than going through 40+ pages!

----------


## RonPaulFever

> Ron Paul has used his many millions to pay for a team of bounty hunters to find and capture Osama and bring him back to the states.  He will be a national hero and will show that he can fight terrorism way better than Bush, and doesn't even need to kill a single person to do it.


I would literally crap myself if that happened.  The awesome part is that it's completely feasible.

[tinfoilhat]That is if Osama is even still alive[/tinfoilhat]

----------


## reduen

> You guys realize that you can change the number of posts that appear per page, right?  Go to your user CP and click on options.  Scroll down and change it from 10 to whatever you want.  I put mine on 30, so this thread is only 16 pages long for me.  It's a little easier than going through 40+ pages!



Really never thought I would have to do this until now! lol

----------


## Joe Schwartz

After all these posts, I can't believe nobody has figured it out.  It's so simple, yet so obvious.

*Ron Paul is going to literally buy the election.*

Everyone who votes for Ron in a primary or caucus will get a lottery ticket.  At the GOP convention, Ron will give $10 million to the person holding the winning number.  Then he'll do it all over again for the general election, this time giving away $20 million.  He can't lose.

----------


## Second_Tier_My_Ass

> I would literally crap myself if that happened.  The awesome part is that it's completely feasible.
> 
> [tinfoilhat]That is if Osama is even still alive[/tinfoilhat]


Well, yes, it would be awesome.  But I should probably mention that what I said about capturing Osama was actually just one of two ideas.

The other idea is free lollipops for Ron Paul supporters on 12/16 in Boston.

I'm not sure which one is true, but I can guarantee it's one of those.  Either Osama, or lollipops.

I would really like a lollipop, myself.

----------


## ionlyknowy

> Ron Paul has used his many millions to pay for a team of bounty hunters to find and capture Osama and bring him back to the states.  He will be a national hero and will show that he can fight terrorism way better than Bush, and doesn't even need to kill a single person to do it.


oops, looks like someone already beat Ron Paul to it...

http://www.slashfilm.com/2007/12/02/...ama-bin-laden/

Many people are speculating that Spurlock may have done what the U.S. government has been unable to do, and actually found Bin Laden. The films director of photography, Daniel Marricone added fuel to the fire, telling the press that Spurlock definitely got the holy grail. Not much information has leaked about the film, and even the director is keeping quiet. When asked if the rumors, Spurlock would only say Until theres something to see, why talk about it?

----------


## XelR8r

> I see it too.....could it really be that much?


Whoa...I saw it...32 Million....maybe the Schiff email kicked in?

That Would Be Freaking Sweet!

----------


## Swmorgan77

> "And then I'm gonna kick in the door to the Oval Office, and I'm gonna chop that mo'f*&@!n desk in half... BYAAAAAHH!!!!"


Cheney?

----------


## freestyl24

Ron Paul reveals that he has a HUGE server room with thousands of servers spamming polls, forums, meetups, myspace, blimps, and money bombs.

Oh wait thats what the MSM said...nevermind

----------


## Second_Tier_My_Ass

Ron Paul has defeated the matrix.

And now he's going to hang up the pay phone and fly into the sky for some reason.

----------


## RonPaulFever

> Ron Paul reveals that he has a HUGE server room with thousands of servers spamming polls, forums, meetups, myspace, blimps, and money bombs.
> 
> Oh wait thats what the MSM said...nevermind


I knew that none of this was real.

----------


## freestyl24

Ron Paul will release pictures and Video proof of the existence of both the Loch Ness Monster and Bigfoot.

----------


## austin356

<Austin Pondering>
humm

Risk.
Bears.

What is risky that involves bears?

Using all our money to short the soon to be BEAR market. Its a real RISK, but the rewards could be great.

----------


## mdh

The USD price of a bit of stock will keep going up as the USD traded for them become worth less and less.

----------


## Dan D.

That reminds me... someone a while ago was talking about Ron Paul guaranteeing all donation money back if he wins, by investing 1/12(?) of it on the Intrade real-money market, betting on himself. There were some FEC questions that arose, but no one was able to answer them.

If they did answer that it's A-OK, this is the kind of thing that the campaign would need to wait until after NH to announce, because announcing this after a victory is a taunt, but before is desperation.

I bet that's what it is.

----------


## acmegeek

Did this thread die?

----------


## devil21

> Did this thread die?


I hope so.

----------


## Suzu

All I can say is this secret strategy better do the trick cuz I've got an important side bet riding on the outcome: It costs me nothing if I lose, but if i win, some real goodies will be headed my way from my neo-con buddy in Florida, who is so sure that RP won't win a single primary or caucus that he's agreed to a very sweet deal.

----------


## Santana28

i've always wondered if Ron would come on out and offer a Presidential pardon to all non-violent/ victimless crime offenders if he is elected. Think of how overcrowded our prison systems are as it is... think of the people who can't get work because of their criminal records... think of the need for laborers once the illegal immigration issue is "resolved"... think of the families who would band together and vote for him as their only hope of seeing an imprisoned relative freed.... 

i personally dont have a problem with this. i think its more American than throwing people in prison and ruining their lives over victimless crimes...

just a random thought...   i seriously doubt that is what it is though. Its probably the only "pandering" for votes i could see Dr. Paul doing

----------


## maxmerkel

> I hope so.


yeah, lets not reactivate it ...

----------


## ord33

Solving the great mystery....Perhaps it is and endorsement from Hayden Fry - former Iowa football coach (1979-1998) who played college football for the Baylor BEARS and was once interested in becoming a coach at Baylor after his retirement from Iowa. That would certainly pull some weight in Iowa I would think!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hayden_Fry

----------


## maxmerkel

> Solving the great mystery....Perhaps it is and endorsement from Hayden Fry - former Iowa football coach (1979-1998) who played college football for the Baylor BEARS and was once interested in becoming a coach at Baylor after his retirement from Iowa. That would certainly pull some weight in Iowa I would think!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hayden_Fry


 you might be on to something here ! a comment on a youtube video i saw stated that ms. paul and ms. fry were seen no too long ago in   an back ally allegedly exchaning "cookie receipts" .... go figure !

----------


## austin356

If you reply after this message you are not a loyal Ron Paul supporter.   

Let this die.

----------


## colecrowe

I'll tell everyone what it is at 8:00.

----------


## RonPaulCult

Whoa I spent my whole morning reading this entire thread and NOTHING is in it.

This thread sucks.  DO NOT READ IT!

----------


## tsetsefly

> I'll tell everyone what it is at 8:00.


dont do that... until the time is right!

----------


## AlexAmore

> If you reply after this message you are not a loyal Ron Paul supporter.    
> 
> Let this die.


Yeah, but, but...you're gay.

----------


## justinc.1089

> That reminds me... someone a while ago was talking about Ron Paul guaranteeing all donation money back if he wins, by investing 1/12(?) of it on the Intrade real-money market, betting on himself. There were some FEC questions that arose, but no one was able to answer them.
> 
> If they did answer that it's A-OK, this is the kind of thing that the campaign would need to wait until after NH to announce, because announcing this after a victory is a taunt, but before is desperation.
> 
> I bet that's what it is.


Really? I was thinking that like a few hours ago when I went to sleep, and then I was thinking it all night (meaning 3 hours of sleep) that Paul may have invested the money if it was legal. But I wasn't sure if it was legal or not but it stayed on my mind for sure.

----------


## noztnac

> If you reply after this message you are not a loyal Ron Paul supporter.   
> 
> Let this die.


Who appointed you king?

----------


## noztnac

Ron Paul bet all of the money we sent him on Floyd Mayweather and won!

----------


## noztnac

> Ron Paul will release pictures and Video proof of the existence of both the Loch Ness Monster and Bigfoot.


And Dr. Paul cures Bigfoot's foot disorder.

But Bigfoot is still blurry.

----------


## noztnac

> i like it. 
> 
> superimpose Hillary's face on the bear's body.


No. Just rip her head off and use the real thing.

----------


## synthetic

I was at the Iowa meeting. Theres going to be a mutiny aboard the USS Romney. When its over we'll control land, sea and air.

----------


## tsetsefly

> I was at the Iowa meeting. Theres going to be a mutiny aboard the USS Romney. When its over we'll control land, sea and air.


if this is a credible, and if it is indeed information that shouldnt be out there then it shoudl be deleted, lurkers might see this! imo....

----------


## CelestialRender

There are many aspects of the campaign's strategy that are only being told to those who need to know.

If you want to be included in the seakretz, then get off the internet and meet some flesh and blood RP supporters...and if there's no strategy already being whispered about, then make one up and make it happen.

----------


## dante

Is this thread finally dying?  I hope not... its been quite fun to read

----------


## LibertyEagle

> There are many aspects of the campaign's strategy that are only being told to those who need to know.


I would be satisfied to know there IS a strategy.

----------


## Jimmy

> I would be satisfied to know there IS a strategy.


Me too.

----------


## wisconsinite

It wouldn't just be an endorsement, because that doesn't cost anything.

Has to do with how the money is spent.  no?

I'm guessing strategically timed ad blitz.

Like a bear coming out of hibernation.

----------


## Heather in WI

> I would be satisfied to know there IS a strategy.


Me three!

----------


## hellah10

> I would be satisfied to know there IS a strategy.


me 4

----------


## Jimmy

Well if they don't have a plan or have something going to use the money to change the current pace .....I have not idea why we would be giving more to them on the 16th. One has to believe they are planning something.....or else what we are doing is rather stupid wouldn't you think?? Maybe its just me....

----------


## j0ew00ds

i was lying in bed this morning, half asleep until i woke up with a jolt. I have an idea of what we're talking about and would say i'm 95% sure. Let's just say that it relates to what everyone on this board has been saying about HQ to date and RP's ideas of the market.
Now i could be dead wrong, but my thought fits all the clues given us and seems radical to MSM but not to us. Think about it. If you figure it out, keep your mouth shut.

----------


## RTsquared

> I bet Barry Manilow is involved.  Probably Celine Dion too.  Hillary quit using her song, so I bet she has been swooned by Dr. Paul.  I can see it now: "Near....Far....Wherever you are....Ron Paul will always be there"


No...no...PLEASE, for the love of $deity, *NO!!!

*I didn't think there was ANYTHING that could sway my support away from Dr. Paul, but using Celine Dion as a theme song....that just MIGHT do it...

----------


## xRedfoxx

He plays an older Luke Skywalker in the next trilogy?

----------


## Joey Wahoo

Let me just end all the suspense:

Ron Paul will announce that in the Paul administration Joey Wahoo will be the Commissioner of the IRS.

----------


## Talldude1412

Alright you guys, spoiler alert. 

Just think about penguins, cottage cheese, the IRS, the recent discovery of a preserved dinosaur, Osama Bin laden, cold toast, martha stewart's teeth, and a half empty can of root beer. Add the 2nd refrain from the song "Amazing Grace", and you will have all the parts.

There is only one logical plan of action that you can draw from this. This is like national treasure, where you have to some how combine this discombobulated string of incoherent evidence. I fully expect some of you to spend the next four days in your basement trying to unravel this mystery. Good luck sleuths!

----------


## 10thAmendmentMan

> Alright you guys, spoiler alert. 
> 
> Just think about penguins, cottage cheese, the IRS, the recent discovery of a preserved dinosaur, Osama Bin laden, cold toast, martha stewart's teeth, and a half empty can of root beer. Add the 2nd refrain from the song "Amazing Grace", and you will have all the parts.


You forgot the small piece having to do with Wankel rotary engines.

----------


## Talldude1412

> You forgot the small piece having to do with Wankel rotary engines.


Well, only if you take that piece and reduce it into its syllables with an emphasis on the first syllable. Then divide by pi, and add the square root of trousers.

----------


## entropy

wipes sweat from brow after having read this entire thread....still clueless, but EXCITED! My course of action, I will double my Nov. 5th donation on Dec 16th. and pass out more slim jims.

----------


## Andrew76

> Well, only if you take that piece and reduce it into its syllables with an emphasis on the first syllable. Then divide by pi, and add the square root of trousers.


HA!   awesome. 

This is so good to know that something, somewhere might be happening at some undisclosed point in the future that may possibly have a postitive effect on the campaign.  "This just in:  Something might happen.  Everyone is freaked!"  

"Hey did you hear?"  

"Hear what?"

"Campaign HQ is rumored to be planning on doing something."

"What do you mean?"

"Oh, you'll see.  Something good."

"$#@! man, what is it??"

"Well, no one knows for sure, but, just think about it, it has to be good!"

"What. Are. You. Talking. About.  My hands are shaking!!"

"Dude, relax.  This is good news.  Something GOOD is going to happen very soon.  
The Campaign will announce this new thing.  Some kind of strategy."

"Ah, a strategy, now that's a thing.  What kind of strategy."

"Uhm... duh?  A good strategy.  I just told you this."

"I hate you."

----------


## Elwar

I heard that he invested all of his campaign money raised in building a time machine.

He has gone ahead in time and will be announcing that he won. And that he was right about everything.

----------


## Talldude1412

> I heard that he invested all of his campaign money raised in building a time machine.
> 
> He has gone ahead in time and will be announcing that he won. And that he was right about everything.


Is the time machine anything like the one in Napoleon Dynamite?

----------


## Melissa

> I heard that he invested all of his campaign money raised in building a time machine.
> 
> He has gone ahead in time and will be announcing that he won. And that he was right about everything.



I love this thread not even trying to guess but you guys have been fun to read

----------


## Elwar

Actually, if you have been paying attention, the campaign has not added their offline donations in quite some time. I bet they have about a million sitting in the wings to be added Dec. 16th.

----------


## zeegrim

> Actually, if you have been paying attention, the campaign has not added their offline donations in quite some time. I bet they have about a million sitting in the wings to be added Dec. 16th.


I could see that happening. These speculations have to be bigger than just that though... To those that claim they have figured it out, How could you have done it after reading this jumbled mess? :-p

----------


## Talldude1412

> Actually, if you have been paying attention, the campaign has not added their offline donations in quite some time. I bet they have about a million sitting in the wings to be added Dec. 16th.


Maybe, but thats hardly news or a huge strategy. Actually I bet Ron Paul is the top patriarch of were-wolves, thats the new strategy. Conversion by biting people. Either we win or we get locked up.

----------


## bobbysheldon

I think this thread was the secret weapon.  We're going to break another record.  Most thread posts in a 24 hour period...we still have 6 hours go go!!  I know we can get to 10 million posts!  Quick make a youtube video!

----------


## Quick

As the rest of you, I really hope there is something big planned.  I've donated my fair share to Ron Paul and to be honest, I haven't been happy with how the money has been spent.

Every single commercial has been horrible (see the newest one about healthcare?  At the end you see the guy looking at something else) and I feel like they've just been sitting back doing nothing while the grassroots works hard, spending our own money.

I'm not looking for what this "super duper plan" is going to be, I just wish that someone from the official campaign could tell us if something is in the works or not.  As much as I want to believe those who are posting here that they know what it is but can't tell, it's hard to believe an internet rumor.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> As the rest of you, 
> I'm not looking for what this "super duper plan" is going to be. As much as I want to believe those who are posting here that they know what it is but can't tell, it's hard to believe an internet rumor.


I tend to believe our troops from IA and think they wouldn't bull-S-hit us with something that would normally seem far-fetched. I feel that the campaign is going to make a serious name for itself in the next 1-2 weeks.

----------


## justinc.1089

You guys know whats really funny about this whole thread?

The media and other campaign people are probably having to read through 50 pages of our jokes thinking they're actually going to find some super secret strategy here lol!!!!

Here's a hint for everyone: 523 Milton Lane, 1832

----------


## eloquensanity

> Whoa...I saw it...32 Million....maybe the Schiff email kicked in?
> 
> That Would Be Freaking Sweet!


Yes I just saw it too

----------


## justinc.1089

I feel like I'm in national treasure right now......

----------


## improv241

> You guys know whats really funny about this whole thread?
> 
> The media and other campaign people are probably having to read through 50 pages of our jokes thinking they're actually going to find some super secret strategy here lol!!!!
> 
> Here's a hint for everyone: 523 Milton Lane, 1832


I was thinking about that as well.  Last night, I read through about 10 pages and starting laughing.  Hopefully, people not affiliated with the campaign are reading word or word, trying to decipher all the clues.

----------


## justinc.1089

> I was thinking about that as well.  Last night, I read through about 10 pages and starting laughing.  Hopefully, people not affiliated with the campaign are reading word or word, trying to decipher all the clues.


Yeah I agree, its good that the r[4evol]ution won't be solved that easily though.

----------


## Heather in WI

> "Hey did you hear?"  
> 
> "Hear what?"
> 
> "Campaign HQ is rumored to be planning on doing something."
> 
> "What do you mean?"
> 
> "Oh, you'll see.  Something good."
> ...


ROTFLOL!

----------


## Falseflagop

ANyone have an idea what it is ??

maybe the GOV. Sanford from SC will be the VP choice?

----------


## improv241

> ANyone have an idea what it is ??
> 
> maybe the GOV. Sanford from SC will be the VP choice?


nah, Romney is dropping out and endorsing the Dr.

----------


## kushaze

Ron Paul will fillibuster in Congress like in Mr. Smith Goes to Washington with James Stewart.

----------


## Birdlady

54 pages of pure bs?

Threads don't get that long here because it always goes to Hot Topics. You know topics that actually spark real thinking.
Very interesting.

----------


## Quick

> 54 pages of pure bs?
> 
> Threads don't get that long here because it always goes to Hot Topics. You know topics that actually spark real thinking.
> Very interesting.


Pretty much.

The official campaign HQ needs to let everyone if there is or isn't a "big plan" in the works.  If they do have one planned, they need to at least give us a hint or, if nothing else, a date at which we will find out what it is.

For all the work the grassroots have put into the campaign, I think they owe us that much.

----------


## j0ew00ds

> Pretty much.
> 
> The official campaign HQ needs to let everyone if there is or isn't a "big plan" in the works.  If they do have one planned, they need to at least give us a hint or, if nothing else, a date at which we will find out what it is.
> 
> For all the work the grassroots have put into the campaign, I think they owe us that much.


Agreed. I find it hard to believe they've got nothing else.. Ron Paul is too intelligent to sit back and watch everything unwrap without contributing as much as possible.

----------


## Jimmy

> Pretty much.
> 
> The official campaign HQ needs to let everyone if there is or isn't a "big plan" in the works.  If they do have one planned, they need to at least give us a hint or, if nothing else, a date at which we will find out what it is.
> 
> For all the work the grassroots have put into the campaign, I think they owe us that much.


Yep

----------


## walt

> a trained circus bear who plays chess has captured Osama ?
> 
> is risky, is huge, involves a bear, and chess, and would be loved by middle-America


I love this thread.

----------


## walt

> HA!   awesome. 
> 
> This is so good to know that something, somewhere might be happening at some undisclosed point in the future that may possibly have a postitive effect on the campaign.  "This just in:  Something might happen.  Everyone is freaked!"  
> 
> "Hey did you hear?"  
> 
> "Hear what?"
> 
> "Campaign HQ is rumored to be planning on doing something."
> ...


I love this thread.

----------


## MadViking10

OK another try... Ron Paul will stage a sit down strike on a HUGE national debt clock (that we bought with our donations.) in Washington DC.  He will throw down dollar bills, one every min. until he runs out.  Only problem is we wont let him run out until he has to get down to be sworn in as President of the United States.

----------


## justinc.1089

I have probably figured out what this is too I think.

And if the media wants a big story they should pay attention, but I don't think they can figure this out anyway. Its like a real life national treasure political style lol! The r[evol]ution is about to show why we put stuff around love soon lol! The campaign is going to assume its right to bear love against that scary animal the bear!

I think they have a good plan though really.

----------


## Wyurm

You guys put the tabloids to shame  

I'm going to reveal exactly what the secret plan is because it really pains me to see all of you trying so desperately to guess. Dr. Paul's secret plan is to win the Republican nomination.

----------


## justinc.1089

> You guys put the tabloids to shame  
> 
> I'm going to reveal exactly what the secret plan is because it really pains me to see all of you trying so desperately to guess. Dr. Paul's secret plan is to win the Republican nomination.


Yes by the power of rock!

Which is going to be behind us when Paul announces Slash, the greatest guitarist that has ever lived or ever will live, has endorsed him and is going to throw down a crazy guitar solo in a song entitled "Vote Ron Paul!"

----------


## justinc.1089

bump are we really going to let this thread die after it has lived for 55 pages!?!?

----------


## coboman

> bump are we really going to let this thread die after it has lived for 55 pages!?!?


*The "secret" has been revealed:*
 It is a 500 page book that will be read by 100 people who already support Ron Paul, that will finish reading it by the time the primaries are over.

Thread here.

----------


## zeegrim

Bear in mind that using the word "bear" as a hint has no bearing on what I think the speculation is. I am confused... Bear with me, tell me what bears have to do with speculations other than bearish markets... Blah. I'm confused.

----------


## Benaiah

Please nobody ever make posts with rumors and speculations again.  I just had the biggest disappointment in a long time.

----------


## austin356

> Ron Paul will fillibuster in Congress like in Mr. Smith Goes to Washington with James Stewart.




haha, lol

Is that a good movie to Watch?

Well anyways Congressmen can't filibuster..... If only Paul was a Senator!!!!!

----------


## justinc.1089

> *The "secret" has been revealed:*
>  It is a 500 page book that will be read by 100 people who already support Ron Paul, that will finish reading it by the time the primaries are over.
> 
> Thread here.


No that is certainly NOT it. That is not risky at all, has nothing to do with bears if that actually has anything to do with anything, and has can't have a real significant impact on the election.

This video was just posted by the campain's official myspace, and I have a very strong feeling its addressing this secret plan too:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7V9WbaL-o_Q

----------


## zeegrim

> No that is certainly NOT it. That is not risky at all, has nothing to do with bears if that actually has anything to do with anything, and has can't have a real significant impact on the election.
> 
> This video was just posted by the campain's official myspace, and I have a very strong feeling its addressing this secret plan too:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7V9WbaL-o_Q


That is an awesome video that just adds to more confusion on my part. I'd have been happier if there were bears in that video.

----------


## justinc.1089

Well think of how bears and lions are similar, and how the lion is behaving like a bear in the video. It didn't show a lion running down the deer did it?

----------


## coboman

> This video was just posted by the campain's official myspace, and I have a very strong feeling its addressing this secret plan too:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7V9WbaL-o_Q


That is a video from the Mike Huckabee campaign.

Ron Paul's official campaign would never come up with something as ingenious or with such high production values.

----------


## partypooper

can you tell us when do you think the campaign will use this strategy (approximately)? i think i figured out what it is and now i can't wait to see how people react.

----------


## zeegrim

partypooper, hold true to your name and tell us what you think the strategy is!

----------


## philistineau

/bored

----------


## justinc.1089

> That is a video from the Mike Huckabee campaign.
> 
> Ron Paul's official campaign would never come up with something as ingenious or with such high production values.


No, it was made by some supporter, who knows who, but the campaign just posted it from their official myspace, which seldomly posts bulletins, and they're like always important, meaning this video has significance.

----------


## justinc.1089

> can you tell us when do you think the campaign will use this strategy (approximately)? i think i figured out what it is and now i can't wait to see how people react.


Sometime after the 16th, probably like after they think the media attention from that will be dying down some. I don't know about this type of thing much so its hard for me to say, but it will be starting sometime after the 16th, which is fairly obvious anyway.

----------


## quickmike

> No, it was made by some supporter, who knows who, but the campaign just posted it from their official myspace, which seldomly posts bulletins, and they're like always important, meaning this video has significance.


or maybe they just liked it, who knows.

----------


## justinc.1089

> or maybe they just liked it, who knows.


And decided to post it because they liked it? Meaning they did something to help promote Paul for once? lol

I find the same timing of them posting some random video that seems to relate to what I'm thinking and the rumor that the campaign has a secret plan ironic..

----------


## partypooper

> Sometime after the 16th, probably like after they think the media attention from that will be dying down some. I don't know about this type of thing much so its hard for me to say, but it will be starting sometime after the 16th, which is fairly obvious anyway.


i figured it must be after 16th for various reasons . it must also be before jan 3. hm, maybe christmas...

----------


## partypooper

> partypooper, hold true to your name and tell us what you think the strategy is!


it's in the thread. they (those who know what it is for sure) said so. i dont' want to be the one who ruins it .

----------


## Talldude1412

What's all this talk of bears? We don't want to hold any association with those godless killing machines!!!!

I know, from a source VERY close to the campaign that the new strategy involves carrier pigeons, thousands and thousands of carrier pigeons... with little leather hats and aviator goggles... piloted by.... hamsters... liberty hamsters..... each of which is trained to speak 7 languages, and tell people to vote Ron Paul or die by their furry little hands. This is straight from a very close source within the campaign HQ. seriously guys. 

lol

----------


## constitutional

With all due respect, had to rate down this thread. It means nothing. No sign, nadda. Just pure speculation.

----------


## philistineau

Agreed

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> Maybe he will be straddle the Blimp whipping it with his cowboy hat!!


hmmmm.... Dr. Strangelove... - what would be good 

-n

----------


## Heather in WI

Hmmmn ....

Dr. Paul is going to get up and meander over to the gazelle that just crashed into the tree and devour it?

----------


## austin356

Ron drops out of the race and passes the freedom torch to yours truly?

----------


## Hook

Well, whatever it is, there is no way it is going to meet the expectations raised by all the speculation.
Prepare for a letdown.

----------


## Hook

Probably nothing to it at all, just a rumor out of control.

----------


## partypooper

> Well, whatever it is, there is no way it is going to meet the expectations raised by all the speculation.
> Prepare for a letdown.


if it is what i think it is, it might as well meet them

----------


## JMann

> Ross Perot can't be Ron Paul's VP... they're both inhabitants of Texas (see 12th Amendment)



Thank God for the constitution.

----------


## Seanmc30

> if it is what i think it is, it might as well meet them


Your killin' me smalls!

----------


## conner_condor

Led Zipplin came out of retirement to endorse RP here in America.

----------


## Hook

They probably have the answer over at GodLikeProductions.com

----------


## Wilkero

For some reason, I find this thread incredibly addicting.  I want to stop reading it, but I can't!  I've lost all self-control!

----------


## Heather in WI

> For some reason, I find this thread incredibly addicting.  I want to stop reading it, but I can't!  I've lost all self-control!


Yeah. Count me in on that, too. 

~Heather

----------


## ReallyNow

I put a little disclaimer on the first post so that people wouldn't get their hopes up looking for a definitive answer in this thread.

----------


## partypooper

> I put a little disclaimer on the first post so that people wouldn't get their hopes up looking for a definitive answer in this thread.


it should be noted, however, that one of the insiders confirmed that the answer is, indeed, in the thread.

----------


## Hook

> it should be noted, however, that one of the insiders confirmed that the answer is, indeed, in the thread.


That would be the one that says the whole thing is BS?

----------


## Brian Bailey

Super Bowl Ad.

----------


## Benaiah

I heard that on Friday Ron Paul is going to make an announcement to the effect of: raise 10 million for Tea Party, and I'll shave my head.

----------


## StateofTrance

The news is that Ron Paul has decided to endorse Ron Paul for president.

----------


## Heather in WI

The answer is 42.

----------


## partypooper

> Super Bowl Ad.[/SIZE]


i don't think so and also hope it is not so. besides, it doesn't fit into description given by the insiders (one of them said that what the campaign will do will have a specific educational effect on liberals - no superbowl (or any other) commercial can do that.

----------


## Elwar

I just got the news...headquarters just called me and told me.

He is going to announce that I am his Vice Presidential candidate. Hopefully I serve the position well, I won't let anyone down.


Strangely enough...my brother also got the same call.

----------


## Wayne Hammond

> The answer is 42.


I take it that you're going to _hitchhike_ to the polls next year.  

Oh.... and..._ thanks for all the fish._ 

.

----------


## Brian Bailey

> i don't think so and also hope it is not so. besides, it doesn't fit into description given by the insiders (one of them said that what the campaign will do will have a specific educational effect on liberals - no superbowl (or any other) commercial can do that.


You *are* a partypooper 

I would say that it depends on how good the ad is.

I got pretty excited about this idea.

----------


## partypooper

> You *are* a partypooper 
> 
> I would say that it depends on how good the ad is.
> 
> I got pretty excited about this idea.


but that assumes that insiders on our forum have actually seen the ad and it didn't seem like that (one of them said that he heard about the idea over the phone; another said that they were told about the idea at the iowa meeting). so one doesn't need to have the visual in order to appreciate the idea which, we are told, is bold and risky. it is of course possible that somebody had told them what the ad would be like, and that they had such strong reactions (one of the insiders had a negative reaction). but it is unlikely.

in short, i am pretty sure it is not a superbowl ad. i think it is not an ad (nor a series of ads) at all. it doesn't fit the hints we are given and it is unlikely to generate reactions of the sorts insiders have exhibited.

----------


## skinzterpswizfan

I think the campaign is aiming for 3rd place in the early primaries.  Just look at some of hawkeyenick's posts yesterday:


Outside of this topic:

"That's why the official campaign is aiming at third, it's strategically the best position to be in"

"They don't want first or second, they expect too much flak if that happens.

They expect certain people to drop out after each state, and it keeps us from the the big bullseye.

Coming out of NH it..."



Inside this topic:


"They revealed it to us here in Iowa, it's very risky, but is probably the best bet."

"I can confirm it, they told it to us in person here in Iowa.

It's pure genius. I can't reveal too much, but most of the money that's unspent will get right after NH.

They don't want what happened to Buchannan to happen to Paul...figure it out from there."


_________________

If I'm not mistaken, Buchanan won New Hampshire and got destroyed by the press.


But then we have to consider that hawkeyenick probably wouldn't have revealed that earlier if the campaign didn't want people talking about it.  So I really have no idea.

----------


## libertythor

¡¡Ya basta con la irracionalidad especulativa!!  Dejen de gastar tanta energia en alimentar la manufactura del sinfin de rumores!!  Por favor!!!   LOL  Keeping with the mood of the Univisión debate.

----------


## noztnac

> I think the campaign is aiming for 3rd place in the early primaries.  Just look at some of hawkeyenick's posts yesterday:
> 
> 
> Outside of this topic:
> 
> "That's why the official campaign is aiming at third, it's strategically the best position to be in"
> 
> "They don't want first or second, they expect too much flak if that happens.
> 
> ...




If that's it I am appalled.  Ron Paul winning New Hampshire would be the absolute best thing to happen to him because it would completely destroy the myth that the polls are accurate.  Buchanan got ripped apart because he was not nearly as strong a candidate as Ron Paul is. Buchanan is an isolationist and he had made several anti-semitic comments in the press. He also cozied up to the Christian right and white supremesists.

Ron Paul needs to go for first because if he goes for first he may still finish third anyway.  If he goes for third he may finish fifth or sixth.

----------


## purepaloma

Seriously guys.....I have heard what it is.

Ron is going to announce (like many here have speculated) a VP candidate BEFORE the primaries !

I have not yet confirmed a name.

Stossel & Newt (yes, a new more old-school GOP Newt) are the two I'm hearing.

----------


## justinc.1089

> Seriously guys.....I have heard what it is.
> 
> Ron is going to announce (like many here have speculated) a VP candidate BEFORE the primaries !
> 
> I have not yet confirmed a name.
> 
> Stossel & Newt (yes, a new more old-school GOP Newt) are the two I'm hearing.


I don't think thats it, how is that risky?

----------


## austin356

> Stossel & Newt (yes, a new more old-school GOP Newt) are the two I'm hearing.


If the Newt you are talking about was a recent speaker of the House then I need to go throw up.

The Big liberal faux conservative who attempted to sentence marijuana possession offenders to death? LOL. Man should be put on trial for treason.

----------


## purepaloma

> I don't think thats it, how is that risky?


Can you remember a time someone has named a VP  BEFORE the nomination ?

----------


## justinc.1089

> Can you remember a time someone has named a VP  BEFORE the nomination ?


Its still not risky.

----------


## purepaloma

> Its still not risky.


The word "risky" was not an official word from the campaign....just a translated term which could mean a host of things.

----------


## justinc.1089

Ok well this rumor is supposed to be as big as Dec.16th or bigger, and an endorsement or announcing a VP will not even be as big as dec.16th will be.

----------


## bbachtung

It is risky for the person who is named.

----------


## asmartchimp

> I think the campaign is aiming for 3rd place in the early primaries.  Just look at some of hawkeyenick's posts yesterday:
> 
> 
> Outside of this topic:
> 
> "That's why the official campaign is aiming at third, it's strategically the best position to be in"
> 
> "They don't want first or second, they expect too much flak if that happens.
> 
> ...


^^^

----------


## partypooper

> Can you remember a time someone has named a VP  BEFORE the nomination ?


i don't remember. which goes to show that this can not be a big event that is being, bold, risky move that is going to shoot our campaign "to the moon".

----------


## Hook

Better not be Newt.  It would cause a huge defection.  Stossel is ok.

----------


## Hook

I think that some people here are going to have a real laugh when it turns out that the whole thing was just a hoax.

----------


## curtisag

A VP announcement has nothing to do with spending our money to ensure what happened to Buchanan doesn't happen to us.  This theory is BS if we are to believe anything the others who claim to have first hand knowledge have said.

----------


## yongrel

> I think that some people here are going to have a real laugh when it turns out that the whole thing was just a hoax.


And a few more will have a real shooting spree.

----------


## EonBlue

I wonder if this has anything to do with the auction coming up?!?

----------


## Paul.Bearer.of.Injustice

Voter Fraud? We all know Buchanan was completely hosed in Iowa.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

So somebody catch me up... Has there been anything about this surprise coming from the campaign?? Can anybody get me up to speed on this whole rumour thing?

----------


## partypooper

> i'm not going to tell you what they are up to, but i can assure someone already posted it in this thread. it's one of the more "ridiculous" ideas, but if you really think about it, it might work.  read the thread again, you'll propably find it


this is one of the more important posts, i think .

----------


## Seanmc30

> So somebody catch me up... Has there been anything about this surprise coming from the campaign?? Can anybody get me up to speed on this whole rumour thing?


No....still 60 pages of speculation.

----------


## jgmaynard

Hmmmmmmmm

I just thought of something that would fit ALL of the clues... It would go against what we normally would think of as Ron behavior, but when all else fails, the nearly impossible must be the truth. It also seems to be the simplest explanation that fits all the data: 

Ron has SERIOUS dirt on Hillary. Enough to destroy her campaign. 

It would "educate liberals," be ad-related as Ron popularizes it through ads, and would help ensure that Ron doesn't die out after NH (what Republican in their right minds would vote against the guy who defeated Hillary?). 

Could this be it? 

JM

----------


## justinc.1089

Well don't forget the video about campaign strategy they posted on myspace today. That was very odd for the campaign, and it was posted around the same time this rumor surfaces too about some great secret strategy. I think the video was about it myself.

----------


## Seanmc30

> this is one of the more important posts, i think .




Dude, could someone please go back and gather up all of the wierd predictions so we can sleep tonight?   I have finals tomorrow

----------


## justinc.1089

> Hmmmmmmmm
> 
> I just thought of something that would fit ALL of the clues... It would go against what we normally would think of as Ron behavior, but when all else fails, the nearly impossible must be the truth. It also seems to be the simplest explanation that fits all the data: 
> 
> Ron has SERIOUS dirt on Hillary. Enough to destroy her campaign. 
> 
> It would "educate liberals," be ad-related as Ron popularizes it through ads, and would help ensure that Ron doesn't die out after NH (what Republican in their right minds would vote against the guy who defeated Hillary?). 
> 
> Could this be it? 
> ...


I don't think so because its relating to winning the republican nomination not defeating some opponent for the general election. I mean sure that would help somewhat to win the republican nomination, but it would kind of be an indirect result. And again thats not risky. Think risky people lol. Thats one reason I think I know what they're doing.

----------


## justinc.1089

> Dude, could someone please go back and gather up all of the wierd predictions so we can sleep tonight?   I have finals tomorrow


Yeah I had some of those today, and this thread really helped me study lol!

Like someone else said in this thread somewhere, can Ron Paul hurry up and be president so I can go back to my life lol?

(The funny thing about that is that after this election we all know we'll be moving on to congress and stuff next so thats not really going to happen anyway lol)

----------


## nathanielyao

Well, the campaign finally found me.  They have let me informed me of the plan since it involves the 16th.  They are encouraging the editing of the post-16th page and they like the inflation tax link to Aravoth's "House of Cards" as it is part of the overall plan.

There are a lot of financial and and economic people involved (hence the hint about the bears).  It is a bit risky, but given the fed rate cut today, a lot of the financial people have jumped on to this plan.  The plan will show the cracks in the "welfare state" (hence the hint about the education for liberals).

There will be a lot of traffic to the TeaParty07.com page after the 16th due to the financial guys, but this is only a small part of it.  A lot of people will be sticking their necks out for this so but it will definitely be worth it.

Beyond that, you guys will just have to see for yourself when it happens.

----------


## jgmaynard

> Well don't forget the video about campaign strategy they posted on myspace today. That was very odd for the campaign, and it was posted around the same time this rumor surfaces too about some great secret strategy. I think the video was about it myself.


Any chance you or someone else with a myspace account could YouTube that puppy? I'd like to see it!

JM

----------


## Chibioz

Thanks for the info Nathanielyao

----------


## justinc.1089

> Any chance you or someone else with a myspace account could YouTube that puppy? I'd like to see it!
> 
> JM


Actually it was a youtube video. They said its made by some random supporter. I'll post it right now, I was just talking to a friend of mine about this rumor and showed him the video too lol. Here it is:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7V9WbaL-o_Q

I think this is talking about their overall strategy, but based on the post just now I'm thinking there may be even more to this rumor than what I thought.

----------


## quickmike

> I think that some people here are going to have a real laugh when it turns out that the whole thing was just a hoax.


LOL

I know I will.

----------


## Hook

Because you know how many joe sixpacks listen to economists every day.

----------


## jgmaynard

> I don't think so because its relating to winning the republican nomination not defeating some opponent for the general election. I mean sure that would help somewhat to win the republican nomination, but it would kind of be an indirect result. And again thats not risky. Think risky people lol. Thats one reason I think I know what they're doing.


Ah! But it would have a direct effect on him winning the nomination - overnight, Republicans everywhere - even the neocons - would have an instant respect for, and gratitude to, the Paul campaign. Imagine the dragonslayer image he would have after such a stunt. He'd probably gain 15 points overnight. 

It would also be risky, cause one of the things Paul has going for him is his "friendly uncle" image. After such a disclosure, people would see Ron as a real tough guy. I've listened to a couple of his old Congressional radio ads, and the man has teeth when he wants to show them. Imagine hearing that your friendly, overly smart, favorite uncle shot an intruder in his pajamas (what an intruder was doing in his jajamas, I'll never know! lol). A lot of people would love it, but it runs a risk of turning some people off. 
It's also risky because he could be accused of going into "general election mode," for which several people are already berating Hillary. 

JM

----------


## Hook

The only thing of the maginitude you are talking about would be Alan Greenspan saying that if we don't elect Ron Paul, the entire worldwide economy will collapse on Nov. 5 next year.  And there will be no power, no food, and everyone will be starving in the streets.

----------


## jgmaynard

> Actually it was a youtube video. They said its made by some random supporter. I'll post it right now, I was just talking to a friend of mine about this rumor and showed him the video too lol. Here it is:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7V9WbaL-o_Q
> 
> I think this is talking about their overall strategy, but based on the post just now I'm thinking there may be even more to this rumor than what I thought.


Thanks, but..... ummmmmm...... I don't get it. 

JM

----------


## Joey Wahoo

> Actually it was a youtube video. They said its made by some random supporter. I'll post it right now, I was just talking to a friend of mine about this rumor and showed him the video too lol. Here it is:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7V9WbaL-o_Q
> 
> I think this is talking about their overall strategy, but based on the post just now I'm thinking there may be even more to this rumor than what I thought.


Ok y'all.  Explain this video to a blockhead like me.

I honesty don't get it.

----------


## nathanielyao

> Thanks, but..... ummmmmm...... I don't get it. 
> 
> JM


He's talking about my post...

----------


## bp2519

> Well, the campaign finally found me.  They have let me informed me of the plan since it involves the 16th.  They are encouraging the editing of the post-16th page and they like the inflation tax link to Aravoth's "House of Cards" as it is part of the overall plan.
> 
> There are a lot of financial and and economic people involved (hence the hint about the bears).  It is a bit risky, but given the fed rate cut today, a lot of the financial people have jumped on to this plan.  The plan will show the cracks in the "welfare state" (hence the hint about the education for liberals).
> 
> There will be a lot of traffic to the TeaParty07.com page after the 16th due to the financial guys, but this is only a small part of it.  A lot of people will be sticking their necks out for this so but it will definitely be worth it.
> 
> Beyond that, you guys will just have to see for yourself when it happens.


i am impatient as HELL

----------


## partypooper

> Hmmmmmmmm
> 
> I just thought of something that would fit ALL of the clues... It would go against what we normally would think of as Ron behavior, but when all else fails, the nearly impossible must be the truth. It also seems to be the simplest explanation that fits all the data: 
> 
> Ron has SERIOUS dirt on Hillary. Enough to destroy her campaign. 
> 
> It would "educate liberals," be ad-related as Ron popularizes it through ads, and would help ensure that Ron doesn't die out after NH (what Republican in their right minds would vote against the guy who defeated Hillary?). 
> 
> Could this be it? 
> ...


i dont' think this fits the clues at all. the guy who talked about liberals talked about general education of liberals - changing their opinion from hilary-good to hillary-bad doesn't really count as educating liberals in any serious sense. it is not like they worship hillary anyways.

i don't think it would guarantee that we don't die after NH though it would certainly keep the attention on hillary. providing that he indeed has some incredible dirt on her which i doubt.

also, the insider said "it is one of the more ridiculous ideas". i don't see anything ridiculous in spreading dirt about hillary. everybody would do it if they had dirt to spread.

----------


## partypooper

> The only thing of the maginitude you are talking about would be Alan Greenspan saying that if we don't elect Ron Paul, the entire worldwide economy will collapse on Nov. 5 next year.  And there will be no power, no food, and everyone will be starving in the streets.


but that would not be a strategy. that would be a lucky break. keep the eye on the ball. we are told that the campaign has a strategy - great endorsements and other favorable events do not count as strategies because they are not under campaign's control.

----------


## voytechs

> The campaign has actually already raised $32 million this quarter... and is pretending like it hasn't by running a 'real time' ticker.  
> 
> 
> Actually the reason I say this is almost every other time I navigate to a page with the fundraising widget I see a $32 million + number flash briefly on the screen for like half a second before it counts up to our current $10.8 million total


The number is $32,123,456.78. It doesn't mean anything, probably some maximum.

----------


## bbachtung

He's going to fly to Vegas and put all of the Tea Party money on one hand of blackjack.

----------


## justinc.1089

> He's going to fly to Vegas and put all of the Tea Party money on one hand of blackjack.


Then he sure as hell better let me play the cards for him since I'm an illusionist, I could pull some quick stuff with the cards to make sure we win lol...

----------


## Hook

> Then he sure as hell better let me play the cards for him since I'm an illusionist, I could pull some quick stuff with the cards to make sure we win lol...


Not in Vegas you can't.  You're not allowed to touch the cards.  Only the dealer can touch them.
If you went to a Northern Nevada casino, you could though.

----------


## EonBlue

1. See post  #581.

2. See what post #581 mentions.

3. Visit h ttp://www.clevelandleader.com/node/3152 - 30 million dollars!!!$32,123,456.78 the maximum?  Magna Carta?

4. Was Huckabee's For the Children event a charity?  He obviously wound up with the proceeds  to campaign.

5. Refer to step #3 again.  It says "The ***** foundation will use the money raised for, "medical research, improving public education and assisting wounded soldiers and their families."     People would sure love that. Maybe this foundation is a charity too.  See step 4.

6.  Could this charity donate to the VP's campaign?  Could he use this money to promote Dr. Paul?

7.  Call me crazy or stupid and I'm sure that there would be laws and other things preventing it from happening...but hey, we are just speculating right!

----------


## jgmaynard

> He's going to fly to Vegas and put all of the Tea Party money on one hand of blackjack.


OMG! I'm still laughing! TY!

JM

----------


## Todd

> Maybe he will be straddle the Blimp whipping it with his cowboy hat!!


Like Dr. Strangelove!!!!

----------


## katao

All of Tea Party '07 money bet on a short of the dollar...

----------


## jgmaynard

Speculation on your speculation:




> i dont' think this fits the clues at all. the guy who talked about liberals talked about general education of liberals - changing their opinion from hilary-good to hillary-bad doesn't really count as educating liberals in any serious sense. it is not like they worship hillary anyways.


It does satisfy the meaning of education - teaching the liberals how they have been duped by Hillary. 




> i don't think it would guarantee that we don't die after NH though it would certainly keep the attention on hillary. providing that he indeed has some incredible dirt on her which i doubt.


If he took down Hillary in a single shot, he'd gain an incredible amount of support from mainstream Republicans who LOATHE Hillary. 




> also, the insider said "it is one of the more ridiculous ideas". i don't see anything ridiculous in spreading dirt about hillary. everybody would do it if they had dirt to spread.


It is kinda ridiculous for Ron, though. Think about this: If someone put up a thread asking "Should Ron go negative on Hillary?" most people here would say no, that it's not general election season yet, etc. 

IDK - My $0.02 ($0.013023489857 after taxes). 

JM

----------


## justinc.1089

> Not in Vegas you can't.  You're not allowed to touch the cards.  Only the dealer can touch them.
> If you went to a Northern Nevada casino, you could though.


Who said I needed to touch the cards?! hmm? lol

----------


## quickmike

> Well, the campaign finally found me.  They have let me informed me of the plan since it involves the 16th.  They are encouraging the editing of the post-16th page and they like the inflation tax link to Aravoth's "House of Cards" as it is part of the overall plan.
> 
> There are a lot of financial and and economic people involved (hence the hint about the bears).  It is a bit risky, but given the fed rate cut today, a lot of the financial people have jumped on to this plan.
> 
> There will be a lot of traffic to the TeaParty07.com page after the 16th due to the financial guys, but this is only a small part of it.  A lot of people will be sticking their necks out for this so but it will definitely be worth it.
> 
> Beyond that, you guys will just have to see for yourself when it happens.


Ahhhhh, I got it!!!!

Theyre gonna take all the campaigns funds and short a bunch of stocks in the hopes that when the crash comes(a BEARISH market), they can cash in for a HUGE gain, which also just happens to be VERY risky.

Risky plan, but it sounds like something I would do.

LOL

----------


## freestyl24

Its:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14bJeEZ_Qas

----------


## Hook

> Its:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14bJeEZ_Qas


Hmmm.  Looks like the Rick Astley URL to me.

----------


## quickmike

> Its:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14bJeEZ_Qas


LOL

What a tool!!!!

----------


## risiusj

There are lots of rumors on the _internets_.  In this very thread, in fact.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> Its:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14bJeEZ_Qas

----------


## KewlRonduderules

I have a feeling what it is. And I think it might help him out a lot.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> Hmmm.  Looks like the Rick Astley URL to me.


Its not

----------


## MozoVote

I've always like this one

http://bushline.ytmnd.com/

----------


## Hook

> Its not


Yep, I took the risk and watched it.  Made me feel worst than getting rickrolled.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> Yep, I took the risk and watched it.  Made me feel worst than getting rickrolled.


and to think this man is our president

----------


## Hook

It's a series of tubes!!

----------


## justinc.1089

> It's a series of tubes!!


Huh? You lost me there.... youtubes maybe? And what, the "secret plan?"

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> I've always like this one
> 
> http://bushline.ytmnd.com/

----------


## quickmike

> It's a series of tubes!!


Pshhhhh,

No its not. Its one tube with a series of "tubelets" connected to it.

----------


## MozoVote

> It's a series of tubes!!


Okay. *NOW* you've gone and done it. 

Obligatory YTMND's to follow.

First, the original senator Ted Stevens...
http://intertubes.ytmnd.com/



THEN, watch and hear the remix… 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cZC67wXUTs

----------


## justinc.1089

.............
.........
.....



I'm so confused.

----------


## trey4sports

damn, i must be a big time fool to have read every single page....which i have

----------


## justinc.1089

> damn, i must be a big time fool to have read every single page....which i have


Don't worry think of how many people supporting other candidates, other candidate's campaign staffs, and how many media people have possibly read through like 65 pages of this thinking they were going to find some clues just blatantly telling them whats going on lol!! Like we would do that hehe.....

----------


## Brian Bailey

> Don't worry think of how many people supporting other candidates, other candidate's campaign staffs, and how many media people have possibly read through like 65 pages of this thinking they were going to find some clues just blatantly telling them whats going on lol!! Like we would do that hehe.....


lol

Don't they know we're all picking up the secret plans on our tinfoil antennas?

----------


## Seanmc30

> 1. See post  #581.
> 
> 2. See what post #581 mentions.
> 
> 3. Visit h ttp://www.clevelandleader.com/node/3152 - 30 million dollars!!!$32,123,456.78 the maximum?  Magna Carta?
> 
> 4. Was Huckabee's For the Children event a charity?  He obviously wound up with the proceeds  to campaign.
> 
> 5. Refer to step #3 again.  It says "The ***** foundation will use the money raised for, "medical research, improving public education and assisting wounded soldiers and their families."     People would sure love that. Maybe this foundation is a charity too.  See step 4.
> ...


I have found this post to be by far the most interesting.

----------


## justinc.1089

Ok now I'm really wondering what was up with the campaign's myspace posting that video because they have apparently deleted that bulletin now but not other ones because I was just looking for it in my bulletins and its gone, but bulletins posted before and after it are still there???

Strange.....

----------


## Brian Bailey

> I have found this post to be by far the most interesting.


You got that right.

----------


## frasu

good gracious, 67 pages... hot air for the blimp

----------


## KramerDSP

Here's my take. It's gotten to 66 pages, so it looks like this thread won't die or be deleted, so sue me if I got closer to the bullseye than I should have. As one poster said "it's not like the other campaigns could do anything about it even if they knew", so here goes:

The super secret strategy is as unveiled below (just my educated guess based on all of the posts that seemed legitimate enough to be considered):

Dec. 15 – Sign Bomb
Dec. 16 – Tea Party and Operation Front Door
Dec. 17 – MSM explodes, reporting $7+ million fundraised at Tea Party

On December 18, the MSM will still be buzzing about the Tea Party, just when the timed Mass Media Blitz begins, featuring some combination of the following, one after the other:

* An endorsement from one or more of Nancy Reagan, Colin Powell (or another major military figure), Dennis Kucinich, Rudy Giuliani’s Children, Alan Greenspan, and/or Clint Eastwood.

* A prime-time infomercial where Ron Paul explains his platform, announces his Vice President, whether it be Mark Sanford or Sarah Palin, and tells the GOP that if they don’t nominate him, he’ll run third party and destroy any chance of a GOP victory in 2008.

* Major interviews with prominent television personalities.

* Launching of attack ads against other candidates and even the MSM, along with a flood of other TV, Radio and Print ads that will run constantly through Super Tuesday. 

* Some type of financial “gambit” move designed to show the country how bad our economy really is, backed by significant support from financial experts who support backed currency. 

* Integral people within other candidate’s campaigns have been “bought and paid for”, and we will dominate the Iowa caucuses when they shift their support to Ron Paul at the last minute.  

Even if I am 100% off base, I sure hope the campaign has the above elements in mind as they turn for the homestretch! 

By the way, the best responses I have seen on this this thread are "I love this thread ". I love this thread too!

----------


## nathanielyao

> Well, the campaign finally found me.  They have let me informed me of the plan since it involves the 16th.  They are encouraging the editing of the post-16th page and they like the inflation tax link to Aravoth's "House of Cards" as it is part of the overall plan.
> 
> There are a lot of financial and and economic people involved (hence the hint about the bears).  It is a bit risky, but given the fed rate cut today, a lot of the financial people have jumped on to this plan.  The plan will show the cracks in the "welfare state" (hence the hint about the education for liberals).
> 
> There will be a lot of traffic to the TeaParty07.com page after the 16th due to the financial guys, but this is only a small part of it.  A lot of people will be sticking their necks out for this so but it will definitely be worth it.
> 
> Beyond that, you guys will just have to see for yourself when it happens.


Hey, looks like part one of the plan is starting, the donations just jumped to 11.35 million from just _some_ of the offline donations being put in.

----------


## Henry

This absolutly sucks, but if it's as big as it's sounds, I'll eat my words. For now it sucks!!

----------


## justinc.1089

Well what about this cryptic symbol.....




------
|  |
------

Or this one.....

32,123,456.78

Or that today is the 11th!

Or that I found a 4-leaf clover today!

(Well I didn't but I figure it would make this thread more interesting anyway lol)

----------


## Seanmc30

Any of you ever get the feeling that this thread was started with the intention of it creating this buzz?

The campaign has been in a lull since the Nov 5th stuff died down.....its about that time again.

If this 67 pages was someones direct intention...I'd like to say well done!

----------


## Hook

The thread was created by some people that think they know something.

----------


## justinc.1089

> The thread was created by some people that think they know something.


They know why that smiley face is in a box! Because our government locked it in there and its about to be let free! lol 

Seriously I'm not sure, I wonder if maybe that was the idea too, to put some more confidence in the official campaign.

----------


## quickmike

> announces his Vice President, whether it be Mark Sanford or Sarah Palin, and tells the GOP that if they don’t nominate him, he’ll run third party and destroy any chance of a GOP victory in 2008.



Oh Id love to see that threat made. He needs to do this and say "and im taking all my supporters with me!!!!"

----------


## justinc.1089

> Oh Id love to see that threat made. He needs to do this and say "and im taking all my supporters with me!!!!"


He wouldn't have to take like 90% of us, we would go anyway lol!

----------


## The Lantern

> After all these posts, I can't believe nobody has figured it out.  It's so simple, yet so obvious.
> 
> *Ron Paul is going to literally buy the election.*
> 
> Everyone who votes for Ron in a primary or caucus will get a lottery ticket.  At the GOP convention, Ron will give $10 million to the person holding the winning number.  Then he'll do it all over again for the general election, this time giving away $20 million.  He can't lose.


Maybe he will apply for the matching funds.  That money would go to the winner of the lottery ticket.

----------


## Matthew Zak

Ronald Reagan and Christopher Reeves will carry him to a podium where he will give a speech about string theory, then 50 billion dollars will rain upon the crowd and suddenly everyone will wake up in 2000 at the polls and write in Ron Paul's name.

----------


## justinc.1089

I wonder if this will get 100 pages before tonight?

----------


## The Lantern

> The answer is 42.


42 is Bill Clinton.  Maybe Bill Clinton will endorse Ron Paul.

----------


## justinc.1089

> 42 is Bill Clinton.  Maybe Bill Clinton will endorse Ron Paul.


No you have it all wrong. If you look back through the almost 70 pages now you will see Paul is actually endorsing Al Gore.

----------


## Paul.Bearer.of.Injustice

He's putting all the donation money into gold and different currencies and will give us all back more than we donated.

----------


## Heather in WI

> He's putting all the donation money into gold and different currencies and will give us all back more than we donated.


HA!!! That is the best line so far!!!

----------


## Paul.Bearer.of.Injustice

post #42: Ross Perot

----------


## ReallyNow

> Hmmm.  Looks like the Rick Astley URL to me.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyBbfjEztiE

----------


## MadViking10

> He's putting all the donation money into gold and different currencies and will give us all back more than we donated.


Hey !!! I said something to that effect like 2 bazillion pages ago.

----------


## Seanmc30

> post #42: Ross Perot


Ok, every now and then one of you "senior members" comes in and drops this one.

This is my horse.

----------


## instep

Ron Paul will be sending every American citizen a guy fawkes mask and a gold leafed brick. Citizens will assemble and chuck those bricks at the Federal Reserve building as Ben Bernanke runs outside in terror with flailing arms at which time citizens roar "You just got bullioned bitch!" resulting in the end of the central bank and the addition of a verb form for bullion in Webster's dictionary.

----------


## Seanmc30

> Ron Paul will be sending every American citizen a guy fawkes mask and a gold leafed brick. Citizens will assemble and chuck those bricks at the Federal Reserve building as Ben Bernanke runs outside in terror with flailing arms at which time citizens roar "You just got bullioned bitch!" resulting in the end of the central bank and the addition of a verb form for bullion in Webster's dictionary.


THE END?

----------


## slantedview

i thought ghemminger was going to leak the secret plan thing?

----------


## JiMMy_247

Did anybody else get the bulletin through MySpace that was sent by the official campaign that had the video called "The Rules Have Changed", but was deleted right after? If anyone did, they know why I’m asking in this thread.

----------


## Seanmc30

> Did anybody else get the bulletin through MySpace that was sent by the official campaign that had the video called "The Rules Have Changed", but was deleted right after? If anyone did, they know why Im asking in this thread.


No, when was it posted and.....why are you posting it in this thread?

----------


## instep

> THE END?


That's all that I'm allowed to divulge at this time, but seriously this thread is complete madness. I'm lovin it.

----------


## Menthol Patch

http://youtube.com/index?&session=2B..._ZDlY4Znf99bc=

----------


## Seanmc30

> http://youtube.com/index?&session=2B..._ZDlY4Znf99bc=


Removed by user!

----------


## quickmike

Someone needs to spill the beans on the "big secret" or else im gonna have to go King Leonidas on someones ass.

----------


## JiMMy_247

The video basically made a mockery of how the front runners are spending "at break neck speed" throughout their campaign, since that is the conventional wisdom. Romney is depicted as an antelope or something. Then he runs into a tree and Ron Paul is depicted as a lion sitting at the base of that tree. I looked at who made it and it was their first video, only had 200 views and was really poorly made. I couldn't see why the official guys would send this out. Then i read this thread, went back and the bulletin was gone and the video was removed by the user at youtube.

----------


## trey4sports

its a huge last minute media blitz, it has to be

----------


## Heather in WI

the crow flies at midnight

----------


## MadViking10

> the crow flies at midnight


Copy that.  MV10 on the move. Over and out!

----------


## curtisag

There's some really strange crap going on in this thread.  So, I expect something to happen after the Tea Party sometime.  I don't think this is all wild speculation and rumor.  And if there's nothing planned, the campaign better think fast .

----------


## quickmike

The dolphin is in the jacuzzi.

----------


## Seanmc30

> The dolphin is in the jacuzzi.



Is the Jacuzzi being teabagged?  Because that sounds like something I might want to see.

----------


## noztnac

Left like an eagle to the wind fair friend. 739 copy

----------


## RPsupporterAtHeart

> Someone needs to spill the beans on the "big secret" or else im gonna have to go King Leonidas on someones ass.




See now, this was a HUGE hint.

Ron Paul is going to be starring in a new big budget movie alternative to "300". Where endless hordes of blood thirsty war mongering money eater neo-cons are repelled from the gates of America by Ron Paul and his legion of loyal supporters with iron shields of the constitution and heaping spear fulls of liberty justice.  

Rudy Guliani will play an even less masculine version of Xerxes.

----------


## grizzums

> See now, this was a HUGE hint.
> 
> Ron Paul is going to be starring in a new big budget movie alternative to "300". Where endless hordes of blood thirsty war mongering money eater neo-cons are repelled from the gates of America by Ron Paul and his legion of loyal supporters with iron shields of the constitution and heaping spear fulls of liberty justice.  
> 
> Rudy Guliani will play an even less masculine version of Xerxes.


http://youtube.com/watch?v=QmIHlomF7hs

----------


## RPsupporterAtHeart

> http://youtube.com/watch?v=QmIHlomF7hs


OH MY GOD!  AWESOME!  lmao

----------


## boondoggle

Alien bumblesore has left the wetting rabbits.

. . . I repeat . . . 

Alien bumblesore has left the wetting rabbits.

----------


## austin356

First 1,000 post thread in forum history here we come!!!!

----------


## idiom

Somebody PLEASE mark this thread not safe for work.

Where did the time go?

----------


## BLS

Good f'ing god.  This thread is STILL going?

----------


## trey4sports

anyone think the "big" surprise is that john mccain is formerly announcing his candidacy for official role as Ron Paul's bitch?! because thats the kind of isolationism that created WWII

----------


## dante

> First 1,000 post thread in forum history here we come!!!!


and so far i've read every single one of them

----------


## trey4sports

> and so far i've read every single one of them


i too dante, it is a unconquerable job for many but not you and I

----------


## quickmike

> Good f'ing god.  This thread is STILL going?


and going and going and going............

----------


## boondoggle

> OH MY GOD!  AWESOME!  lmao


That made me laugh so hard I grabbed my toes in glee.

----------


## Joe Knows

Here's the plan!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=D_hGGKq9AmU

http://youtube.com/watch?v=GdXT-Y9u6uw

----------


## quickmike

I think Ill make a pdf out of this thread, and someday after Ron is president, Ill sell it on ebay as a fictional book/comedy and donate the proceeds to the salvation army.

----------


## noztnac

Constitutional+Reform+Libertarian+Unity+prolife Republicans+anti war Democrats and Republicans+Independents=Victory

----------


## Seanmc30

> Constitutional+Reform+Libertarian+Unity+prolife Republicans+anti war Democrats and Republicans+Independents=Victory


My head hurts....you people are going to make me mess up my path. micro. final.

----------


## boondoggle

> Here's the plan!
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=D_hGGKq9AmU
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=GdXT-Y9u6uw


Oooooh, I've got one.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=nxZUFzGWzkY

. . . 

. . . Yes'm.

----------


## Seanmc30

So back to the speculation....is RP (Ross Perot) going to join for VP for RP after he auctions the Magna Carta, or will the proceeds from the auction just go to the campaign?

Fishing?

----------


## Joe Knows

> Oooooh, I've got one.
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=nxZUFzGWzkY
> 
> . . . 
> 
> . . . Yes'm.


That was pretty good.  I have not seen that one before.

----------


## boondoggle

My knees are pointy.

 . . . This is a concern of mine.

Does Ron Paul know this? Are all individuals with jagged knees going to find redemption in Ron Paul? Has Ron Paul discovered a cure for pointy knees?

----------


## EonBlue

> So back to the speculation....is RP (Ross Perot) going to join for VP for RP after he auctions the Magna Carta, or will the proceeds from the auction just go to the campaign?
> 
> Fishing?



I made all that Magna Carta stuff up.  I hope it gave you a good laugh.

----------


## quickmike

> My knees are pointy.
> 
>  . . . This is a concern of mine.
> 
> Does Ron Paul know this? Are all individuals with jagged knees going to find redemption in Ron Paul? Has Ron Paul discovered a cure for pointy knees?


Problem solved my friend.

----------


## 280Z28

I have one idea, but I don't think it's likely. I'll know by tomorrow night if there's anything to it.

----------


## Hook

I think the bear is referring to Russia.... I've got it!  Mr. Putin will be Ron's running mate!

----------


## Troyhand

C'mon guys! We need to get this up to 500 pages by the 15th or we won't be able to create the "Ron Paul 500-page RonPaulForum.com senseless Big-Secret-Strategy thread" book before the 16th and nobody will donate on TeaParty Day!
Hurry, people! Hurry!!

----------


## Cunningham

My theory is....they're putting out an infomercial with people like Nancy Reagan, Mark Sanford, Colin Powell  and maybe some others endorsing and talking about Ron Paul. 

It would be sweet as hell but I really doubt that's it. 

......now we rejoin "Aliens, Robots, and Blimps, oh my" in progress......

----------


## Hook

Maybe The Terminator is coming back from the future to warn us that we will all be anhilated by the machines if we don't elect Dr. Paul.

----------


## jmcmsu

I'm not even enjoying this thread anymore.... I just want to know what's going to happen. If they told  people in Iowa, didn't say they couldn't reveal it... and it won't matter anyways if it is revealed....then why the big secret? Unless it's because this is all utter BS.

----------


## Hook

> I'm not even enjoying this thread anymore.... I just want to know what's going to happen. If they told  people in Iowa, didn't say they couldn't reveal it... and it won't matter anyways if it is revealed....then why the big secret? Unless it's because *this is all utter BS*.


Pretty sure you hit the nail on the head right there.

----------


## Paul.Bearer.of.Injustice



----------


## hawkeyenick

> Pretty sure you hit the nail on the head right there.


It's not BS

----------


## freestyl24

Ron Paul will announce he's a Pirate and sail the seven seas in search of booty and wenches...Argggg

----------


## quickmike

> Maybe The Terminator is coming back from the future to warn us that we will all be anhilated by the machines if we don't elect Dr. Paul.


My guess would be the Future People.

----------


## the_oco

If the NE Patriots shut out whoever they are playing this weekend Ron Paul will buy everyone a free taco at Taco Bell

----------


## Tanner

> My knees are pointy.
> 
>  . . . This is a concern of mine.
> 
> Does Ron Paul know this? Are all individuals with jagged knees going to find redemption in Ron Paul? Has Ron Paul discovered a cure for pointy knees?



Cure for pointy knees:

/obscure?

----------


## Ronin

Mitt Romney went broke. He spent on his money on...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-Z5bMBdNYo

----------


## withallmyheart

Yoko Ono and the remaining Beatles endorse Ron Paul.  The Beatles hold a concert and sing "Give Peace a Chance".

----------


## jmcmsu

If it's not B.S. then this is my guess for what it is.
Ron Paul lays low (i.e., doesn't spend all of his money) in Iowa and New Hampshire hoping for 3rd place finishes. This is enough to put his name on the map but not enough to draw intense media scrutiny and get the entire GOP establishment scared of him enough to all come up and start ganging up on him.

Then, Ron Paul continues to lay low all the way up until Super Tuesday (continues to save his money and minimal radio/tv ads).. this way he keeps his profile low and avoids media scrutiny/attacks....all the while the grassroots continues to build.  Then, right in the day or two before Super Tuesday, he just unleashes a massive massive unparalleled amount of ads and wins the vast majority of Super Tuesday primaries.... At this point he will have a ton of momentum and the ball is rolling fast and it will be impossible to derail his campaign. He sails into the nomination from this point out on. 

If this is correct and I'm giving away something that we don't want other campaigns to see then someone please PM me and I'll delete it immediately.

----------


## justinc.1089

> Did anybody else get the bulletin through MySpace that was sent by the official campaign that had the video called "The Rules Have Changed", but was deleted right after? If anyone did, they know why Im asking in this thread.


Yeah, and its been posted in this thread 3 times and at least 1 time in another seperate thread already, but most people didn't even get the idea behind it much less think it had anything to do with this, and it does. It IS the super "secret" strategy! (gasps)

There's a reason why they posted it and then deleted it, and why it was posted about the same time word started spreading about this.

There are lots and lots of hints in this thread about what it is, and some posts even come really close to just saying what it is. There's a reason that this is a        r[evol]4ution, and there's a reason the campaign has been doing things the way they have been.

----------


## Cunningham

> It's not BS


Just spill it already. No one reads these forum things anyway. 

Plus, the campaign is only 4 dudes in there basement and it appears that 3 of Ron Pauls supporters knows whats up and they aren't telling the one other supporter. It's killing him not to know.

----------


## justinc.1089

> Yoko Ono and the remaining Beatles endorse Ron Paul.  The Beatles hold a concert and sing "Give Peace a Chance".


No no no, you have it ALL wrong. SLASH is endorsing Paul to unleash the unfathomable power of rock out of the R[evol]ution!

----------


## jmcmsu

oops double post deleted it.

----------


## hawkeyenick

> If it's not B.S. then this is my guess for what it is.
> Ron Paul lays low in Iowa and New Hampshire hoping for 3rd place finishes. This is enough to put his name on the map but not enough to draw intense media scrutiny and get the entire GOP establishment scared of him enough to all come up and start ganging up on him.
> 
> Then, Ron Paul continues to lay low all the way up until Super Tuesday (saves his money and minimal radio/tv ads).. this way he keeps his profile low and avoids media scrutiny/attacks....all the while the grassroots continues to build. Then, right in the day or two before Super Tuesday, he just unleashes a massive massive unparalleled amount of ads and wins the vast majority of Super Tuesday primaries.... At this point he will have a ton of momentum and the ball is rolling fast and it will be impossible to derail his campaign. He sails into the nomination from this point out on.
> 
> If this is correct and I'm giving away something that we don't want other campaigns to see then someone please PM me and I'll delete it immediately.



close, you're missing some key points though

this isn't enough to give it away, but this should be enough to keep you guys happy, that's all you're getting unless your name is Trevor or Leonard

----------


## Cunningham

> Yeah, and its been posted in this thread 3 times and at least 1 time in another seperate thread already, but most people didn't even get the idea behind it much less think it had anything to do with this, and it does. It IS the super "secret" strategy! (gasps)
> 
> There's a reason why they posted it and then deleted it, and why it was posted about the same time word started spreading about this.
> 
> There are lots and lots of hints in this thread about what it is, and some posts even come really close to just saying what it is. There's a reason that this is a        r[evol]4ution, and there's a reason the campaign has been doing things the way they have been.


Oh hell no. I know what it is.  

RON PAUL IS GOING TO BRING BACK SATURDAY MORNING CARTOONS.   The line up is the Care Bears, Rocky and Bullwinkle, and Thunder Cats.  Ron Paul is going to play   Liono.

----------


## jmcmsu

Awesome, my above post sounded like a campaign strategy that runs against the grain of political thinking but just might be successful for this type of candidate.  If any RP staffers are reading this I'm a current law student who would love to join the official HQ and add some creative out of the box thinking on this campaign.

----------


## justinc.1089

> Oh hell no. I know what it is.  
> 
> RON PAUL IS GOING TO BRING BACK SATURDAY MORNING CARTOONS.   The line up is the Care Bears, Rocky and Bullwinkle, and Thunder Cats.  Ron Paul is going to play   Liono.


What about Dragon Ball Z? That was the best cartoon ever, and if he brings it back he will win for sure with the power of rock AND the power of supersayans behind him!! Not even Chuck Norris could be goku in a fight!! lol

----------


## justinc.1089

> Awesome, my above post sounded like a campaign strategy that runs against the grain of political thinking but just might be successful for this type of candidate.  If any RP staffers are reading this I'm a current law student who would love to join the official HQ and add some creative out of the box thinking on this campaign.


Well its been in the thread again, again, and again. There are actually a lot more details in here than what you have mentioned if people look for them. There are clues everywhere, like on the back of your dollar even.

----------


## the_oco

well here is a question. Is it legal for the campaign to invest our money in something other than the campaign? Could the campaign legally put our money into some sort of program that has a risk? example being could they, in theory of course, take all the money and lay it down on a game of cards? or does it all have to be spent on campaign expenditures?

----------


## quickmike

> close, you're missing some key points though
> 
> this isn't enough to give it away, but this should be enough to keep you guys happy, that's all you're getting unless your name is Trevor or Leonard


Ok, so the rest of the plan (according to the deleted video) is to put a tree in front of the Romneymobile and make it crash leaving him stranded with a broken down bus? Ooooooooh! Clever. Kinda underhanded, but hey, whatever gets the job done I say.

----------


## jmcmsu

> Well its been in the thread again, again, and again. There are actually a lot more details in here than what you have mentioned if people look for them. There are clues everywhere, like on the back of your dollar even.


I haven't really read the full thread yet.... was kind of guessing as to a way a risky strategy I might think about taking if I were advising the campaign.... glad to know it's somewhere close to what he might doing as I think it just may work..

----------


## hawkeyenick

> Ok, so the rest of the plan (according to the deleted video) is to put a tree in front of the Romneymobile and make it crash leaving him stranded with a broken down bus? Ooooooooh! Clever. Kinda underhanded, but hey, whatever gets the job done I say.


It's actually a virus for the romney family, they have too many children

----------


## pazzo83

> It's not BS


If its not BS, then what is the harm in telling us?  Referring to Bears, etc is pretty freaking cryptic.

----------


## jmcmsu

The back of my dollar has "In God we Trust" written on it. Hopefully the campaign HQ isn't going to pull a Huckabee style move and just sit around and pray for God to deliver us in the polls.... me thinks this might not be the best strategy.

----------


## justinc.1089

> Ok, so the rest of the plan (according to the deleted video) is to put a tree in front of the Romneymobile and make it crash leaving him stranded with a broken down bus? Ooooooooh! Clever. Kinda underhanded, but hey, whatever gets the job done I say.


Well you forgot the part where after the tree gets smacked Paul growls and pounces on him.

----------


## justinc.1089

> The back of my dollar has "In God we Trust" written on it. Hopefully the campaign HQ isn't going to pull a Huckabee style move and just sit around and pray for God to deliver us in the polls.... me thinks this might not be the best strategy.


And its also green and camo-ish colored too meaning one thing...... Ron Paul is going to camoflauge himself and hide in a bush until the election, and then jump out and everyone is going to vote for him because they won't have ever seen him coming lol!

----------


## freestyl24

OK I get...Ron Paul goes on an African safari to Kenya, Kills a bear, Malls a Tiger, And Shoots an Antelope.. Genius!

----------


## hawkeyenick

> OK I get...Ron Paul goes on an African safari to Kenya, Kills a bear, Malls a Tiger, And Shoots an Antelope.. Genius!


Ron paul loves to dress up in black face

----------


## justinc.1089

Someone with no life should go back through this thread writing down all the ideas and make it into a story, like slash endorsed Ron Paul so he gained the power of rock, and then went on a safari and killed and bear, and so on....

----------


## vadimg

bump, oh $#@! i fell down

----------


## freestyl24

> Someone with no life should go back through this thread writing down all the ideas and make it into a story, like slash endorsed Ron Paul so he gained the power of rock, and then went on a safari and killed and bear,


And captured bigfoot then took him on a ride on the blimp where Bigfoot and Ron Parachute down From the Blimp into the super bowl...

----------


## MadViking10

Blue team GO GO GO !!!

----------


## Mark Rushmore

> like slash endorsed Ron Paul so he gained the power of rock, and then went on a safari and killed and bear


Now there's a children's book I can look forward to.

----------


## cj7dave

RP probably doesn't have to hide in a bush for no one to notice him, the media and the other candidates don't seem to realize what's going on...so that strategy was taken without RP even trying...hopefully Dec 16th will change it, and maybe the secret plan will too...I just hope that some idiots aren't messing around...I know a bunch of people who will hunt them down if they are joking!

----------


## reaver

*The* Campaign is going to buy 13,983,816 lottery tickets (every possible combination) and then use the 100,000,000 to buy *one* Super Bowl commercial .

----------


## freestyl24

Ron Paul exposes the new world order...novus ordo seclorum

----------


## Hook

> RP probably doesn't have to hide in a bush for no one to notice him, the media and the other candidates don't seem to realize what's going on...so that strategy was taken without RP even trying...hopefully Dec 16th will change it, and maybe the secret plan will too...I just hope that some idiots aren't messing around...I know a bunch of people who will hunt them down if they are joking!


Better start getting them warmed up then.

----------


## cj7dave

Trust me they are doing their jumping jacks and stretching...

----------


## Pride

My guess is that it will be an endorsement/s on either the 16th or just before the primaries.

----------


## cj7dave

What kind of endorsement spends lots of the campaigns money, I'm pretty sure people above were referring to that?

----------


## freestyl24

Dr. Paul has been in congress for 20 years and has access to some pretty confidential info. He got some serious dirt on the government. He's about to drop the bomb...

----------


## akalucas

Heres the link of the video of the antelope smacking into a tree that was posted by campaign but without the cut and past faces for those that want to see it.


Link

----------


## justinc.1089

> Dr. Paul has been in congress for 20 years and has access to some pretty confidential info. He got some serious dirt on the government. He's about to drop the bomb...


That will be great if you're right.

----------


## BlueGecko

Quote:
Originally Posted by justinc.1089 View Post
Someone with no life should go back through this thread writing down all the ideas and make it into a story, like slash endorsed Ron Paul so he gained the power of rock, and then went on a safari and killed and bear,

+ 1 hundred billion dollars

----------


## BlueGecko

_THIS THREAD IS GIVING ME A ULCER BY THE WAY!!!!!!!_


Can we at least know when we'll find out so that I can stop reading this thread !

----------


## BlueGecko

Exposed the silver shorts destroying the bull and sending silver to 200 dollars an ounce in a week as they are forced to cover.

You could do it with little money say 500 million.  Ron teams up with Perot and Forbes to make it happen

----------


## DirtMcGirt

Led Zeppelin will play a benefit concert for him!!!   Please say it's true!!!

----------


## Paulitical Correctness

I despise this thread.

----------


## shrapnel88

i think ron is going to come out with some vicious attack ads for super bowl right before super tuesday.

----------


## georgia_tech_swagger

> I'm guessing that Mark Sanford (Republican governor of South Carolina and former House colleague of RP) will announce his endorsement of RP / acceptance of the VP slot on the eve of the SC primary IF RP places well in Iowa and NH.


I think you win.

----------


## BlueGecko

I need to sleep but the thread pulls me

----------


## freestyl24

Ron Paul will be on the Internets

----------


## jrich4rpaul

Ron Paul gives speech at the Superbowl

----------


## voytechs

They are trying to stay below the radar and are probably pleased with the low but steadily rising polls (Ivers already said that is where they want to be, and second it tickles the hell out of the grassroots and motivates them to do even more.) At some point a massive media ad blitz will be unveiled attacking a certain position or positions like Reagan's "The bear" commercials. The cheap looking commercial people are seeing in NH, IO, SC, NV and are probably getting really tired off (purposely made to look cheap from the start and  only to get the name recognition out there and not turn any heads at least not yet), will be replaced by amazing professional quality ones that attack issues at quadruple the rate they are viewed today.

You know RP is a frugal man with money. He's been campaigning over last 30 years and never had big campaign budgets. I could just see it his eyes when he made the $5mil Q3 quarter, he was thinking how to best spend that money, then when 11/5 came he probably got his staff together and said, OK we've got huge war chest, how do we use it to get us elected, lets do something big.

I was suprised that they only spent $400K on radio ads, and $1.1M on TV ads, that is like 5% of his budget. You know he has to spend it all before super Tuesday, he won't keep it, too honest for that, and he is just too seasoned for a political to not know what to do with it.. So if he is not spending it now, the amount of time he can spend it in, is being squeezed more and more, you know something big is in the air.

I can't wait.

----------


## entropy

> Led Zeppelin will play a benefit concert for him!!!   Please say it's true!!!


+ 1,000,000,000,000

AND all his supporters get first divs on the tickets!!!!!!!!!!!!

BTW I already asked Santa for a tour and support of Ron Paul!

----------


## Antonius Stone

get Led Zeppelin on the blimp!

----------


## akalucas

Ron Paul will do the little lad dance and say he likes berries and creme!!




Heres a sample of how it might look like:  http://youtube.com/watch?v=Ik8xpHdItrE

----------


## JoeTB

"The Bear"  I found it on the net and it is spooky applicable.

----------


## 1town

The official Campaign will send out an fundraiser email on december 15th, effectively defusing the TeaParty bomb.

----------


## Melissa

I think  he will show on Christmas day that thier is a santa and he wants Dr. Paul for president-- so watch your chimneys this year Santa will be coming With Dr. Paul helping

----------


## Todd

Here is one possibility....

A celebrity death match between Ron Paul, and Rudy Giulliani dressed as the cross dressing Neo Con.

----------


## Heather in WI

After guest refereeing at Wrestle Mania, Ron Paul will make a surprise appearance on the 16th at the Boston Tea Party by straddling the Blimp and whipping it with his cowboy hat. At the party, Dr. Paul will pass out free lollipops for Ron Paul supporters and reveal that his candidacy for President was planned since the early 1980's at the request of Ronald Reagan. Nancy Reagan will step forward on stage, open a sealed envelope, and read a hand written letter by the former President. This letter will expose the plans of the New World Order and explain why the American people should ensure that the NWO plan does not happen. He also will open a time capsule and reveal an endorsement from Thomas Jefferson, Benjamin Franklin, and James Madison. Ross Perot will present Dr. Paul with the Magna Carta lacquered to a chessboard and endorse him. Then, Led Zeppelin and Slash will endorse Ron Paul and he will gain the power of rock, and then go on a safari and kill a bear, a gazelle, and the Geico lizard and also capture Bigfoot. While he is on the Safari, he will rely on the unofficial grassroots to win IA and NH. 

Next, Dr. Paul and Bigfoot (who is nicknamed ‘The Crow’) will fly at midnight to visit the troops in Iraq and then capture Bin Laden. They will bring Bin Laden and many African animals back to the US aboard a US trading vessel and throw environmentally friendly mini Bernanke fish food dolls over the side to spread his message of freedom and commerce with all nations.

When they get back to the US, he will stroll into the House swinging Osama's severed head and slap it down on the Speaker's Podium. The GOP will announce its surrender to the Paul campaign. Then, he will unleash a parade of llamas miles long to navigate the streets of Des Moines. An army of Elephants will march through every other state and all animals will have their vote Ron Paul endorsement banners. He will then blitz SC, FL, and the rest of the states with television commercials.

Ron Paul will announce that Governor Sanford will be his VP. This will shake off the question about whether he will run as an independent or third party candidate after the nomination and win votes in S.C. By this time he will have garnered so much media attention that even the people in remote African villages who gave him the elephants and the llamas will dance. (The people from South America shipped the llamas to Africa for Ron Paul.)

After hitchhiking around the US, and finding out the answer is 42, Ron Paul will resurrect Godzilla. Bigfoot, Godzilla, and Ron will parachute down from a stealth bomber into the Super bowl. At the Super bowl, Ron Paul will light 1 million dollars on fire and scream "YAAAAAAARH!!!" like Howard Dean as a protest against fiat currency and the Federal Reserve. 


After the Super bowl, he will take the rest of the money and buy gold. Then, he will melt it down and make a Ron Paul Mobile.  He will tour the country, in the RPM with a goal of meeting each and every Meet-up group. He will cure pointy knees with beer and spend time chatting with dolphins in Jacuzzis. He will secretly pass out a new strain of peanuts to his supporters that produce a creamy peanut butter that does not stick to the roof of your mouth. He also will gather up Wall Street savvy types and insiders, and use their backing and the money they've raised to perform a huge media blitz to help open the eyes of the average American citizen about the state of our economy and the coming bear market. He will scare the heck out of people and plaster the number 9,000,000,000,000+ (our country's deficit) in towns and cities across the nation.


After defeating the matrix, he will melt the car, and give us more money than we gave him. With our extra money, we all go to Washington, to see him sworn in as the next President of the United States of America.

----------


## Quick

This whole "secret", in my opinion, is insulting to all of us who have spent large amounts of our free time and money on the campaign promoting Ron Paul, donating, pushing our friends/family, going to rallies, etc.

We've (meaning the grassroots campaign) have given so much to Ron Paul.  It feels like the grassroots campaign has created some self-appointed "leaders" who feel that they have the right to hold information from us.  I think that is insulting and goes against everything Ron Paul has talked about (an open government).

It would be one thing if someone leaked this info from the main campaign and it wasn't supposed to be known by anyone outside of the main campaign, but the fact it was supposedly told to the staff/volunteers in Iowa indicates to me that they wanted to let people know what it is.

Only a foolish campaign organizer would leak a "secret" as big as it's being played to all these people who use the internet daily and not expect it to spread, to not expect it to cause wide spread speculation, and not expect it to cause a large number of grassroots supporters to be let down since they've done so much while the campaign has just laid back and watched.

I do hope that something big is in the works (or already planned), I really do.  And if I don't find out until the time I'm supposed to, what can I do?  I just think the way they are going about it is, well.. $#@!ty.

----------


## Heather in WI

> This whole "secret", in my opinion, is insulting to all of us who have spent large amounts of our free time and money on the campaign promoting Ron Paul, donating, pushing our friends/family, going to rallies, etc.


Are you serious? Anger is the last emotion evoked by this thread for me!

----------


## EvilNight

Well, if Ron is hoping to keep a low profile, somehow I don't think that's going to work out very well if Sunday shapes up like we think it will. It's hard to be low profile when you break by double or more every fundraising record...

----------


## Melissa

> Are you serious? Anger is the last emotion evoked by this thread for me!


+1

----------


## szczebrzeszyn

> Are you serious? Anger is the last emotion evoked by this thread for me!


Exactly. And I found Heather's recent summary highly entertaining

----------


## reduen

This thread is bogus folks. Do not take it seriously! The OP is just pulling your chain...

The whole idea that the campaign announced something in Iowa but wanted to keep it secret is silly. If they announced it to a group of supporters, then the opposition already knows so why keep it from the rest of Ron Pauls supporters?

No conspiracy here but you can bet that the opposition has someone watching his every move possible.

----------


## szczebrzeszyn

> The whole idea that the campaign announced something in Iowa but wanted to keep it secret is silly. If they announced it to a group of supporters, then the opposition already knows so why keep it from the rest of Ron Pauls supporters?


I'm sure somebody from Iowa has already stated in this thread, that it's not a secret (at least campaign never said it's a secret). But it's funny too watch this whole speculation about secret plans!

----------


## CJP

*B*ig-*ears*
42

----------


## j0ew00ds

> This whole "secret", in my opinion, is insulting to all of us who have spent large amounts of our free time and money on the campaign promoting Ron Paul, donating, pushing our friends/family, going to rallies, etc.
> ...
> 
> Only a foolish campaign organizer would leak a "secret" as big as it's being played to all these people who use the internet daily and not expect it to spread, to not expect it to cause wide spread speculation, and not expect it to cause a large number of grassroots supporters to be let down since they've done so much while the campaign has just laid back and watched.
> 
> I do hope that something big is in the works (or already planned), I really do.  And if I don't find out until the time I'm supposed to, what can I do?  I just think the way they are going about it is, well.. $#@!ty.


Just settle down Quick. It's meant to be fun. This is one of the first steps on internet marketing: Create hype among the ardent supporters and people who wander into the mess in the buildup to an announcement. Announcing there's a secret is the first step, nowadays, to telling the secret. Remember the Segway launch?
Even if there's no announcement, NO ONE is denying that the grassroots its responsibility for where this campaign is. Ron mentions it in every public speech he gives.
Just take this thread at face value as a way to let of steam, (conspiracy) theorize about the future, etc.

----------


## hawkeyenick

> This thread is bogus folks. Do not take it seriously! The OP is just pulling your chain...
> 
> The whole idea that the campaign announced something in Iowa but wanted to keep it secret is silly. If they announced it to a group of supporters, then the opposition already knows so why keep it from the rest of Ron Pauls supporters?
> 
> No conspiracy here but you can bet that the opposition has someone watching his every move possible.


That's the beauty of the plan though, it doesn't matter if they know or not

I told you guys before, they are going to play the MSM like a fiddle

----------


## Quick

sorry double post

----------


## Quick

I guess my frustration stems from the official campaign doing nothing over the last several months except release some low-production commercials and some radio ads.

I'm concerned that this "big secret" will be another disappointment.  As the days go by and the speculation and rumors continue to grow and spread, when it actually comes out either we'll be blown away or disappointed yet again.

I guess I shouldn't count my chickens before they hatch.




> That's the beauty of the plan though, it doesn't matter if they know or not
> 
> I told you guys before, they are going to play the MSM like a fiddle


Then why does it matter if we are told or not?  I don't understand.

----------


## Seanmc30

> That's the beauty of the plan though, it doesn't matter if they know or not
> 
> I told you guys before, they are going to play the MSM like a fiddle


What about the corporate voting machines?  Who needs the media if your the one counting the votes?

----------


## Heather in WI

Question: What kind of bear is best?

The answer will tell you everything you need to know.

----------


## Paul.Bearer.of.Injustice



----------


## Heather in WI

False. Black bear.

----------


## CAKochenash

Seriously bro....don't taze me...

----------


## Brian Bailey

Secret plan:  Ross Perot, the next Vice President, owns the company that produced all of the electronic voting machines that will be used in 2008.  Ron Paul wins with 98% of the vote.

----------


## Heather in WI

Fact. Bears eat beets. Bears. Beets. Battlestar Galactica.

----------


## curtisag

> Fact. Bears eat beets. Bears. Beets. Battlestar Galactica.


What you said made no sense.  But I LOVE Battlestar Galactica .

----------


## wfd40

this thread is one for the ages...

----------


## blakjak

> Fact. Bears eat beets. Bears. Beets. Battlestar Galactica.


Identity theft is a serious crime!

----------


## reduen

> Fact. Bears eat beets. Bears. Beets. Battlestar Galactica.


Ahh... So Yogi Bear is now endorcing our candidate? Great news!! 

lol, some of you people are down right ruthless....

----------


## jgmaynard

> Fact. Bears eat beets. Bears. Beets. Battlestar Galactica.


Well, that explains it then - Ron WILL name his VP choice - Laura Roslin.  



JM

----------


## Heather in WI

> Identity theft is a serious crime!

----------


## curtisag

Don't blame me!!!

----------


## amistybleu

He has actually raised 250,000,000.00 and will address the Nation on all channels for one hour.

----------


## maeqFREEDOMfree

actuall guys.. the news isn't that big... RP's going to be the surprise guest at a box car derby race in  Texas.. i hear to start the race, he'll fire a shotgun at a picture of Dick Cheney

----------


## freestyl24

> After guest refereeing at Wrestle Mania, Ron Paul will make a surprise appearance on the 16th at the Boston Tea Party by straddling the Blimp and whipping it with his cowboy hat. At the party, Dr. Paul will pass out free lollipops for Ron Paul supporters and reveal that his candidacy for President was planned since the early 1980's at the request of Ronald Reagan. Nancy Reagan will step forward on stage, open a sealed envelope, and read a hand written letter by the former President. This letter will expose the plans of the New World Order and explain why the American people should ensure that the NWO plan does not happen. He also will open a time capsule and reveal an endorsement from Thomas Jefferson, Benjamin Franklin, and James Madison. Ross Perot will present Dr. Paul with the Magna Carta lacquered to a chessboard and endorse him. Then, Led Zeppelin and Slash will endorse Ron Paul and he will gain the power of rock, and then go on a safari and kill a bear, a gazelle, and the Geico lizard and also capture Bigfoot. While he is on the Safari, he will rely on the unofficial grassroots to win IA and NH. 
> 
> Next, Dr. Paul and Bigfoot (who is nicknamed The Crow) will fly at midnight to visit the troops in Iraq and then capture Bin Laden. They will bring Bin Laden and many African animals back to the US aboard a US trading vessel and throw environmentally friendly mini Bernanke fish food dolls over the side to spread his message of freedom and commerce with all nations.
> 
> When they get back to the US, he will stroll into the House swinging Osama's severed head and slap it down on the Speaker's Podium. The GOP will announce its surrender to the Paul campaign. Then, he will unleash a parade of llamas miles long to navigate the streets of Des Moines. An army of Elephants will march through every other state and all animals will have their vote Ron Paul endorsement banners. He will then blitz SC, FL, and the rest of the states with television commercials.
> 
> Ron Paul will announce that Governor Sanford will be his VP. This will shake off the question about whether he will run as an independent or third party candidate after the nomination and win votes in S.C. By this time he will have garnered so much media attention that even the people in remote African villages who gave him the elephants and the llamas will dance. (The people from South America shipped the llamas to Africa for Ron Paul.)
> 
> After hitchhiking around the US, and finding out the answer is 42, Ron Paul will resurrect Godzilla. Bigfoot, Godzilla, and Ron will parachute down from a stealth bomber into the Super bowl. At the Super bowl, Ron Paul will light 1 million dollars on fire and scream "YAAAAAAARH!!!" like Howard Dean as a protest against fiat currency and the Federal Reserve. 
> ...


Bravo, Bravisimo!

----------


## RPinSEAZ

> Identity theft is a serious crime!


Michael!!!

----------


## Constitution Supporter

My speculation is (not seriously of course) he is going to do a Darkwing Duck type entrance to all future debates and rallies. Perhaps he can say something like "I am the champion of the constitution who ..." "some fancy phrase" "some fancy introduction"

----------


## justinc.1089

> After guest refereeing at Wrestle Mania, Ron Paul will make a surprise appearance on the 16th at the Boston Tea Party by straddling the Blimp and whipping it with his cowboy hat. At the party, Dr. Paul will pass out free lollipops for Ron Paul supporters and reveal that his candidacy for President was planned since the early 1980's at the request of Ronald Reagan. Nancy Reagan will step forward on stage, open a sealed envelope, and read a hand written letter by the former President. This letter will expose the plans of the New World Order and explain why the American people should ensure that the NWO plan does not happen. He also will open a time capsule and reveal an endorsement from Thomas Jefferson, Benjamin Franklin, and James Madison. Ross Perot will present Dr. Paul with the Magna Carta lacquered to a chessboard and endorse him. Then, Led Zeppelin and Slash will endorse Ron Paul and he will gain the power of rock, and then go on a safari and kill a bear, a gazelle, and the Geico lizard and also capture Bigfoot. While he is on the Safari, he will rely on the unofficial grassroots to win IA and NH. 
> 
> Next, Dr. Paul and Bigfoot (who is nicknamed The Crow) will fly at midnight to visit the troops in Iraq and then capture Bin Laden. They will bring Bin Laden and many African animals back to the US aboard a US trading vessel and throw environmentally friendly mini Bernanke fish food dolls over the side to spread his message of freedom and commerce with all nations.
> 
> When they get back to the US, he will stroll into the House swinging Osama's severed head and slap it down on the Speaker's Podium. The GOP will announce its surrender to the Paul campaign. Then, he will unleash a parade of llamas miles long to navigate the streets of Des Moines. An army of Elephants will march through every other state and all animals will have their vote Ron Paul endorsement banners. He will then blitz SC, FL, and the rest of the states with television commercials.
> 
> Ron Paul will announce that Governor Sanford will be his VP. This will shake off the question about whether he will run as an independent or third party candidate after the nomination and win votes in S.C. By this time he will have garnered so much media attention that even the people in remote African villages who gave him the elephants and the llamas will dance. (The people from South America shipped the llamas to Africa for Ron Paul.)
> 
> After hitchhiking around the US, and finding out the answer is 42, Ron Paul will resurrect Godzilla. Bigfoot, Godzilla, and Ron will parachute down from a stealth bomber into the Super bowl. At the Super bowl, Ron Paul will light 1 million dollars on fire and scream "YAAAAAAARH!!!" like Howard Dean as a protest against fiat currency and the Federal Reserve. 
> ...


So how long did it take you to write that lol?

It was entertaining though, maybe the campaign should make that the secret plan instead!

----------


## Heather in WI

> So how long did it take you to write that lol?


Much too long, I'm sure! I should have been cleaning the bathroom, but this was much more fun.

----------


## libertythor

> Much too long, I'm sure! I should have been cleaning the bathroom, but this was much more fun.


It was a good read. 

But this thread got resurrected!!!  LOL

----------


## Teenforpaul08

Maybe he's been telling people not to vote for him in the rigged polls? And then fake every damn political analyst on Jan 3?

----------


## Paulitical Correctness

I'm a skeptic.  About everything.  This thread is BS until proven otherwise.

----------


## BlueGecko

Every time you visit this thread you have to donate an extra 20 dollars on the 16 therebye raising an addition 2 million

----------


## dante

Is this the secret weapon?  Act as unpolitically political as possible during the  holidays?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZPCWGtIupE

----------


## Heather in WI

> Is this the secret weapon?  Act as unpolitically political as possible during the  holidays?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZPCWGtIupE


Loved it! Thanks for sharing!!!

----------


## Heather in WI

> Every time you visit this thread you have to donate an extra 20 dollars on the 16 therebye raising an addition 2 million


I can't afford how many times I've visited this thread!!!

----------


## akalucas

you know now that I look at the video (antelope hitting tree video) again and think about it, I think I might know what the campaign was trying to hint on. I noticed that they put ron pauls face on on one single lion and the other candidate on the antelope. The moment though that the antelope hits the tree there are TWO lions there. Perhaps this means he is going to reveal his VP choice and this VP will help in halter the others campaign by gaining much more votes.  This is risky like some people have hinted  and kind of a change of rules how candidates run for nomination.

here's the video without the added voice over and cut and past faces

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-Pw6j80o3A

----------


## Troyhand

here's the link to the Huckabee-minion's you-tube clip where, I guess the Ron Pauler got this big-secret idea from.
h ttp://youtube.com/watch?v=vVnuD2JFNxc

It's titled "The Rules Are About To Change"

You bet they will Huckabuck.

----------


## justinc.1089

Yeah it looks like the maker of the video flat out copied it from this Huck supporter lol!

----------


## The Lantern

I couldn't stand it any more.  Bump.

----------


## colecrowe

So, Iowa "insiders"-- was it the infomercial? Can you at least tell us that. Or were you all just pulling our chains?

----------


## Chester Copperpot

Still Nothing Here?!?!?!

----------


## Highstreet

> here's the link to the Huckabee-minion's you-tube clip where, I guess the Ron Pauler got this big-secret idea from.
> h ttp://youtube.com/watch?v=vVnuD2JFNxc
> 
> It's titled "The Rules Are About To Change"
> 
> You bet they will Huckabuck.


Love how he disables everything to rate and comment.

can't handle the heat.  These guys are weak.

----------


## hawkeyenick

start flagging huckabee videos as spam

----------


## hawkeyenick

> So, Iowa "insiders"-- was it the infomercial? Can you at least tell us that. Or were you all just pulling our chains?


I told you that you would know it when you saw it

----------


## derdy

How the.... 

I thought this thread finally died a miserable death!!!

----------


## Green Mountain Boy

> I told you that you would know it when you saw it


You cannot confirm or deny?

----------

